# Alcoholics Anonymous to Awesome Athlete - Take Two.



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Alcoholics Anonymous to Awesome Athlete - Take Two.*
​
*Overview*

I am going to start a 12 week cut starting on Jan 2nd so this will be a journal. I attempted a similar cut last year (journal on TM) but stopped due to lower back, sciatic-type issues. This issue does flare up occasionally but has been much more solid recently so no excuses!!

*History/Background*

39 year old male who started properly training in January 2010, started a cycle straight away, best thing I ever did and I have been B&C ever since. Have been following HIT training with a high-protein diet for the past 30 months and gains have been great. I am currently 282lbs, not too sure of BF but I reckon 20+ish.

Also I love Guinness and I drink too much of it :thumb:

*Aims*

12 weeks (2nd Jan - 31st Mar) on a regimented Keto-style diet, dropping bodyfat and cutting. Up to 1 hour cardio a day at 120/130bpm on non-training days, 2 weight-training days a week. Overall aim is to get my weight down as much as possible, ideally to 238lbs or less if possible. I am particularly unfit at the moment due to no cardio for 9 months and also being so heavy. BP is fine but RHR pushes 90 so would like to get this down too. Out of breath when tying shoelaces and also walking upstairs - no good with two young kids who want me to chase them about the house/garden/park etc.

*Diet*


```
Food                       Amount        Cals          Fat(g)       Carbs(g)      Prot(g)

Whole Egg                  18            1,389         95.1          10.0          112.8

Smoked Mackerel            250g          499           25.1          0.0           63.8

Soya Milk                  2 servings    200           12.0          2.0           20.0

Whey Concentrate 82%       2 servings    400           6.0           6.0           82.0

"Seriously Strong" Cheese  1.5 servings  615           51.6          0.2           37.5

Total                                    3,103         189.8         18.2          316.1
```
I don't eat red or white meat but do eat fish and dairy so that is why my diet is skewed as it is. I use Soya milk rather than cow's milk for taste reasons only.

Starting Weight is 282lbs. I have been bulking for 9 months and bulking diet was 500g P, 500g C and 200g F - approx 5800 cals. Not strict on diet at all on bulk and if I want something I eat it. Main aim was to get the protein in. Bulk cycle was high dose Test/Tren/Mast.

Weekly refeed will be added in on 2nd Saturday.

*Training*

For the past 30 months I have been following HIT training, basically building up to 1RM, powerlifting-style I suppose.

*Schedule*

Mon : Squats/OHP

Tue : cardio

Wed : cardio

Thu : Deadlift/Bench Press

Fri : cardio

Weight-training will be carried out in Gold's Gym, Camberley.

Cardio will be running/walking on treadmill as suits, aim for between 120-130bpm.

*PEDS*

For the cut I am proposing the following stack:-


250mg DNP pd.

200mg PC Anavar pd (weekdays only - I'll probably have a few Guinness at the weekend).

100mcg T3 pd.

Clen/T3 - I have a liquid mix called "Technik Labs Thermo Explode". 1ml contains 60mcg Clen and 50mcg T3 - it seems very strong so dosage will be what I can handle as I fckin hate Clen. Usually approx 0.5ml.

1.5g PC Test En 300 pw- adjustable due to the libido-thrashing effects of the Var.

500iu HCG pw.

Aromasin when/if needed, maybe twice/thrice a week approx.

2.5ml PC Supertren 1*W pre-wo.

2.5ml BSI MTREN DS 1*W pre-wo.


Update Feb 8th : Added in 500mg Tren E and 500mg Mast E.

*Supplements*


10g fish oil pd.

2 multivits pd.

3 * 500mg Celery Seed Extract pd.

5 * 500mg Metformin pd, split over the day on refeed day and the following day to help get back into ketosis.

Electrolytes periodically.


*Photos/Weight*

*
*

I will post starting photos and weight on Jan 2nd and then periodic photo/weight updates.

*Lifts*

Bench 160KG

Squat 230KG

Deadlift 270KG

*Feedback*

I am putting this journal up to track progress but also to ask for advice, ideas etc so feel free to contribute.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Good Luck Mate, will follow this Journal to see how you get on.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Good Luck Mate, will follow this Journal to see how you get on.
> 
> Happy New Year.


Thanks mate. The Cut journal may be boring but the rebound one won't be  , high dosages of PEDS and also heavy-a$$ lifting.

Happy New Year too.


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Subbed, good luck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good mate :thumb:

Could I ask why your using the metformin?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rod82 said:


> Subbed, good luck


Thanks mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Looks good mate :thumb:
> 
> Could I ask why your using the metformin?


Excellent question and one I have been pondering. I use Metformin religiously to keep down insulin spikes usually but am considering dropping this during the cut as I will be low-carbing anyhow. When I start refeeds, I will add in on the day of the refeed and the day after to get into keto more quickly.

Anybody have any feedback on this?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Excellent question and one I have been pondering. I use Metformin religiously to keep down insulin spikes usually but am considering dropping this during the cut as I will be low-carbing anyhow. When I start refeeds, I will add in on the day of the refeed and the day after to get into keto more quickly.
> 
> Anybody have any feedback on this?


I see.

Well I get where your coming from with it mate, if your keeping the insulin at bay by doing this then in turn hunger should become obsolete.

From what I believe people do use metformin as a "diet" med even if they aren't diabetic.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I see.
> 
> Well I get where your coming from with it mate, if your keeping the insulin at bay by doing this then in turn hunger should become obsolete.
> 
> From what I believe people do use metformin as a "diet" med even if they aren't diabetic.


Metformin works by stopping the liver converting carbs into the sugars which the body uses for fuel, therefore a perfect dieting med for somebody with a less than perfect diet. My concern is that I will have such low carbs anyhow, that I may go hypo. Also as I have such few carbs anyhow, I probably won't need it so I will amend my first post to use it on refeed day and the day after to help to get back into ketosis.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Metformin works by stopping the liver converting carbs into the sugars which the body uses for fuel, therefore a perfect dieting med for somebody with a less than perfect diet. My concern is that I will have such low carbs anyhow, that I may go hypo. Also as I have such few carbs anyhow, I probably won't need it so I will amend my first post to use it on refeed day and the day after to help to get back into ketosis.


I think that's a good shout mate and when your cut is done you can always look at this in the future 

I sometimes feel hypo when I've skipped carbs for a while during the day. Isn't pleasant lol

Never went hypo when I tried slin though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed, looks like a well thought out plan!

Anny reason for not usng tren a/ tren e for the cut? But using mtren/supertren instead?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Subbed, looks like a well thought out plan!
> 
> Anny reason for not usng tren a/ tren e for the cut? But using mtren/supertren instead?


Thanks mate. I have piles of Tren E and Mast E and was considering adding in those. Let's get a few weeks in, start losing fat nicely and I may add them in as a bonus 

Mtren,Supertren is just for gym-boost.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick Q : on DNP, is it advisable to have a refeed or will it adversely affect me, too much heat etc? This is my first run of DNP!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Huntingground said:


> Quick Q : on DNP, is it advisable to have a refeed or will it adversely affect me, too much heat etc? This is my first run of DNP!!


u do get hot mate, but it dosent kill you or nothing, i refeed on 500mg dnp and still wake up leaner, just make sure you have a fan to hand

you might pass out in a food coma a few times aswell, youve been warned! haha

good luck mate, will be following


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Quick Q : on DNP, is it advisable to have a refeed or will it adversely affect me, too much heat etc? This is my first run of DNP!!


Fat burning effects can be greater when doing a re-feed due to the extra heat according to a few on here, dont know if there is science to back this up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> u do get hot mate, but it dosent kill you or nothing, i refeed on 500mg dnp and still wake up leaner, just make sure you have a fan to hand
> 
> you might pass out in a food coma a few times aswell, youve been warned! haha
> 
> good luck mate, will be following


Haahaa, thanks mate, good info on the refeed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Fat burning effects can be greater when doing a re-feed due to the extra heat according to a few on here, dont know if there is science to back this up.


Thanks, refeed is on then


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RS4 said:


> Interesting, good luck pal.
> 
> I see you only do four compound lifts, and you've listed your 1rm for squat,dead and bench what is your 1rm for OHP? I assume you do standing BB. Have you ever thought of adding in pull ups and dips? I train a bit like you in that i only do hang cleans to OHP, bench, dead, squat, dip and pull ups. I vary the set,rep ranges but I enjoy keeping it simple and adding weight to the bar.
> 
> Sensible approach on the dnp eod, have you used it before? Can I ask why you feel the need or 200mg anavar ed?


Usually, I train 3 times a week doing DL, SQ and BP as primary exercises and OHP, Dips, BOR as secondary exercises etc etc. So I only have my PBs up for my primary lifts. To be honest, I was pretty sh1te at OHPs so have been concentrating on them recently but don't know PB. I am only training twice a week on this cut so I can concentrate on running and cutting. Your training program looks decent and to the point too. Good luck.

First time for DNP so taking it easy. Lots of VAR as I love it  . I have used 250mg pd before and enjoyed it but libido crashed badly and I have to increase the test to approx 1g pw to counteract it. Let's see what happens on 200.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RS4 said:


> Ok fair one, just thought it quite expensive at that kind of dose, thought it better to upp the test and run winny at 100mg ed. You will hate dnp but love the results but if you stick to it eod you mite not hate it that much.


Not bothered about cost, I have piles of PC Var knocking about, went on spending spree last year.

I am a sweaty mofo anyhow who is always overheating (t-shirts in winter etc) so not looking forward to DNP!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Little_Jay said:


> u do get hot mate, but it dosent kill you or nothing, i refeed on 500mg dnp and still wake up leaner, just make sure you have a fan to hand
> 
> you might pass out in a *food coma *a few times aswell, youve been warned! haha
> 
> good luck mate, will be following


What's that mate?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

latblaster said:


> What's that mate?


just pass out coz your that full/hot :laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Little_Jay said:


> just pass out coz your that full/hot :laugh:


Can't wait!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Metformin gives me the sh!ts lol. I'll be doing Keto while on DNP next month so I'll keep an eye on this thread.

Subbed!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Metformin gives me the sh!ts lol. I'll be doing Keto while on DNP next month so I'll keep an eye on this thread.
> 
> Subbed!


Metformin gives one of my mates the sh1tes too, it doesn't seem to happen with me though.

Cheers.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck with this mate, all looks very well planned out. I've already started my cut about 3-4 weeks ago and also running it to 31st March (my 30th) so will be brothers in arms whilst cutting up!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Good luck with this mate, all looks very well planned out. I've already started my cut about 3-4 weeks ago and also running it to 31st March (my 30th) so will be brothers in arms whilst cutting up!


Good luck with your cut, I fckin hate cutting, let's see who cracks first


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck with your cut, I fckin hate cutting, let's see who cracks first


Lol, It's on like Donkey Kong!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Am 45, so in a similar position. Lost about 2 stone during the summer doing before breaky cardio. If you can afford a cheap £300 treadmill to chuck in the garage I'd do that. Would never have lost the weight doing cardio on the road.

Good luck matey....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *Training*
> 
> For the past 30 months I have been following HIT training, basically building up to 1RM, powerlifting-style I suppose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Am 45, so in a similar position. Lost about 2 stone during the summer doing before breaky cardio. If you can afford a cheap £300 treadmill to chuck in the garage I'd do that. Would never have lost the weight doing cardio on the road.
> 
> Good luck matey....


Well done on weight loss mate. I'm up at 04:30 nd out the house for 05:30 so no chance of early cardio. Will go out at lunch for a run.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

THanks Aus, will check out what you say laters


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@ewen, where are you mate? I need some morale support here. I am going to heading towards pencil neck territory and don't like the thought of it. Surely a cut provides you with the horrors as it does me. I am the ultimate perma-bulker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @ewen, where are you mate? I need some morale support here. I am going to heading towards pencil neck territory and don't like the thought of it. Surely a cut provides you with the horrors as it does me. I am the ultimate perma-bulker


i gotta get ready to go to work and throw pencil necks around all night sorry bro but these pencils need breaking


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

My pl hero, Benedikt Magnusson


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Does he even lift?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Does he even lift?


Pencil Neck Extraordinaire = Benedikt


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Pencil Neck Extraordinaire = Benedikt


Lol, he really is a monster, so much power.

I also love Matt Kroc, pound for pound he is very strong, think he holds world records @ 240lbs BW or so.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good luck with this. I see you train at golds in camberly, i had a session up there the other day as i live in Fleet, if only it was a bit closer i'd train there permenantly, it's an awesome gym! Do you live in Camberly?

Best of luck mate!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @ewen, where are you mate? I need some morale support here. I am going to heading towards pencil neck territory and don't like the thought of it. Surely a cut provides you with the horrors as it does me. I am the ultimate perma-bulker


pencil neck assasin


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Born 1983

2004






2006






2010






2011






Figures may be skewed but this shows how important genetics are. He is 29yo FFS!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> pencil neck assasin


All PN's should be Benedikted!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> All PN's should be Benedikted!!


pencil neck assasin - 'penas' lol

lol i love a good thread where a pencil neck is telling me how to eat and train:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> pencil neck assasin - 'penas' lol
> 
> lol i love a good thread where a pencil neck is telling me how to eat and train:lol:


Where are those Pencil Neck mofos. I fancy a tear up


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Where are those Pencil Neck mofos. I fancy a tear up


thats why im thread hoppin lol lookin out for sumfin to start some entertainment, hows training going anyway mucker? why are you cutting


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Have a look at Mike's lats. He may have done a DL or two


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> thats why im thread hoppin lol lookin out for sumfin to start some entertainment, hows training going anyway mucker? why are you cutting


Too unfit mate, cannot breathe, need to enlist the help of Dutch Scott to sort me out


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

You need to put an @ symbol in front of peoples names to get them into your journal... :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Have a look at Mike's lats. He may have done a DL or two


thats why you dont fcuk with iron mike, what a brawler



Huntingground said:


> Too unfit mate, cannot breathe, need to enlist the help of Dutch Scott to sort me out


hahahahaha imagine you could go on his step sprints with him


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Right, I have been binging on eggs, Guinness and cheesecake  .

Two more days of it and then onto the cut.

I believe this is what they call "priming"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Right, I have been binging on eggs, Guinness and cheesecake  .
> 
> Two more days of it and then onto the cut.
> 
> I believe this is what they call "priming"


And vodka 

Bet your àrse stinks lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> And vodka
> 
> Bet your àrse stinks lol


Haahaa, vodka doesn't count, no cals 

And, yes, corrrect on the second statement, can't even stand them myself!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

new journal, never spotted this.... good luck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, vodka doesn't count, no cals
> 
> And, yes, corrrect on the second statement, can't even stand them myself!!


They're the best ones :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> new journal, never spotted this.... good luck


Thanks mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Last day of my binge. Drinking Guinness at the moment and a roast dinner to come, followed by dessert and anything I want. I have taken 1500mg of Metformin today too.

Looking forward to tomorrow and the cut but slightly anxious. Let's see what happens.

BTW, I may have "overbulked" this year  . 3 stone extra since the avi pic.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Last day of my binge. Drinking Guinness at the moment and a roast dinner to come, followed by dessert and anything I want. I have taken 1500mg of Metformin today too.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow and the cut but slightly anxious. Let's see what happens.
> 
> BTW, I may have "overbulked" this year  . 3 stone extra since the avi pic.


U taking pics tomorrow?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> U taking pics tomorrow?


Haahaa, think so, may be scary though!! I train on my own so will have to see if one of the boys is at the gym but, if so, I'll defo take pics. In the right light, I have a 4 pack


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, think so, may be scary though!! I train on my own so will have to see if one of the boys is at the gym but, if so, I'll defo take pics. In the right light, I have a 4 pack


Of guiness? Lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am in for this should be interesting

How long is your blast and what does it consist of (sorry if you've already explained this) and do you think it has changed your demeanour any in the time you've been b&c


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You dont need my luck mate as your clearly consistent with what your doing so crack on and have a great yr.

Will pop in and see how iys done and maybe pick up some tips...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Am in for this should be interesting
> 
> How long is your blast and what does it consist of (sorry if you've already explained this) and do you think it has changed your demeanour any in the time you've been b&c


Hello mate.

Cruise is 300mg pw of Test En pw. Blasts depend on feel and goals I suppose. Last blast was maybe heaviest as I had a distinct goal to get 280DL/240SQ/160BP, 1.5g Test En/1g Tren En/1g Mast En per week for 6 weeks. I got the BP but not the SQ or DL. I usually cruise for the same time as on or even more. Orals are kept to a min and so are stims etc. Slin has been used and s has GH but not for lengthy durations.

Demeanour - yes, definitely for the better, more confident and forthright. I have never had rage issues etc. One downside is shortness to the missus and that is something I am working on. One noticeable change is the way people treat you when you become big, sometimes almost deferential which can be quite embarassing and sometimes enjoyable


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> You dont need my luck mate as your clearly consistent with what your doing so crack on and have a great yr.
> 
> Will pop in and see how iys done and maybe pick up some tips...
> 
> :thumbup1:


Cheers Milky mate, I know you have lots of knowledge so any tips/pointers appreciated.

I keep meaning to pop over to your journal. Expect a flyby


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Last day of my binge. Drinking Guinness at the moment and a roast dinner to come, followed by dessert and anything I want. I have taken 1500mg of Metformin today too.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow and the cut but slightly anxious. Let's see what happens.
> 
> BTW, I may have "overbulked" this year  . 3 stone extra since the avi pic.


Well jealous of your Guinness "priming", 3 stone is some serious bulking buddy.

What is time differences? Taken much of a bodyfat increase alongside that I am guessing or fairly lean bulk?

Get some starting shots up mate, day 1 of new year, put a line in the sand...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Well jealous of your Guinness "priming", 3 stone is some serious bulking buddy.
> 
> What is time differences? Taken much of a bodyfat increase alongside that I am guessing or fairly lean bulk?
> 
> Get some starting shots up mate, day 1 of new year, put a line in the sand...


Avi pic is after annual cut finished in 2012, therefore keto-depleted. Defo fat put on anyhow, no doubt about that!!

The pics will be going up, Guinness gut and all


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> Cruise is 300mg pw of Test En pw. Blasts depend on feel and goals I suppose. Last blast was maybe heaviest as I had a distinct goal to get 280DL/240SQ/160BP, 1.5g Test En/1g Tren En/1g Mast En per week for 6 weeks. I got the BP but not the SQ or DL. I usually cruise for the same time as on or even more. Orals are kept to a min and so are stims etc. Slin has been used and s has GH but not for lengthy durations.
> 
> Demeanour - yes, definitely for the better, more confident and forthright. I have never had rage issues etc. One downside is shortness to the missus and that is something I am working on. One noticeable change is the way people treat you when you become big, sometimes almost deferential which can be quite embarassing and sometimes enjoyable


Very interesting comments here, I share a lot of them, short with our lass too while on. But not taking your mg's at the moment though, first time on Tren for me (loving it, strength going up even though on significant calorie deficit) and never done slin or GH.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 1 update : Weighed in at 282lbs first thing this morning after slash. Will be letting body clear toxins out from Xmas binging for a few days before I start on Var/Clen/T3/DNP, prob start Sat.

Diet and weights/cardio start today though. Pics will be sorted asap.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 1 update : Weighed in at 282lbs first thing this morning after slash. Will be letting body clear toxins out from Xmas binging for a few days before I start on Var/Clen/T3/DNP, prob start Sat.
> 
> Diet and weights/cardio start today though. Pics will be sorted asap.


Only a tiny 282lb's mate? You should be bulking instead... lol

Enjoy your first session of the cut!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 1 update 2 : Gym today, squats and OHP. Worked up to 220KG on squat and then OHP on Smith machine.

Nobody I knew in the gym to take pics. I am going again on Friday so hopefully will get it sorted then.

Food is going down fine too so happy days.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Best of luck with this. Will definitely try to keep tabs on it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Day 1 update 2 : Gym today, squats and OHP. Worked up to 220KG on squat and then OHP on *Smith machine*.
> 
> Nobody I knew in the gym to take pics. I am going again on Friday so hopefully will get it sorted then.
> 
> Food is going down fine too so happy days.


unsubbed .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Best of luck with this. Will definitely try to keep tabs on it!


Cheers mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> unsubbed .


Haahaa, knew you would like that. Training on my own and was fcked after squats. That's my excuse


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hope the cut goes well, will keep an eye on this and chip in if I can!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope the cut goes well, will keep an eye on this and chip in if I can!


Cheers mate!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of luck with it mate all looks good. camberley is not far from where i train in basingstoke. There is a personal trainer that is in golds sometimes called mark cant remember his surename. He used to train/run flex gym in newbury. Lost touch with him.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck with it mate all looks good. camberley is not far from where i train in basingstoke. There is a personal trainer that is in golds sometimes called mark cant remember his surename. He used to train/run flex gym in newbury. Lost touch with him.


Mark Hayes, is it? I have seen posters around the gym, think that is the name on them.

Cheers mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah i think it is mate might try and look him up because i grew up with his missus and lost touch a hile ago. Both great people. Thanks for that mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, knew you would like that. Training on my own and was fcked after squats. That's my excuse


so rather than use the squat bar with 5 plates a side and bash a few reps out over head you stripped it put it all away and then set up the gay bar lol

I'll let it go thus time matey .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> so rather than use the squat bar with 5 plates a side and bash a few reps out over head you stripped it put it all away and then set up the gay bar lol
> 
> I'll let it go thus time matey .


Point taken, no smith machine next time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> so rather than use the squat bar with 5 plates a side and bash a few reps out over head you stripped it put it all away and then set up the gay bar lol
> 
> I'll let it go thus time matey .


BTW, I only used 1ml PC Supertren today and I have one pin with the same for Friday.

Next week will be 2ml - 1ml of PC Supertren and 1ml of BSI MTREN DS.

I'm going for PBs whilst in keto


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Head will explode lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 2 update : First day went fine, was hungry as anything about 18:00 but fought it off and had a shake with some Whole Earth Organic PB before bed. Therefore I stuck to diet and macros well apart from the PB. Early night too so pleased.

Today I dropped 200mg VAR first thing with my shake. Will start ramping up now and adding in compounds. Clen/T3 and DNP to be added in. Cardio  :scared: today at lunchtime (legs are sore from squats but I will have to MTFU).

Weighed myself this morning on same scales and they showed 276lbs, down 6lbs in one day. I expect large fluctuations at first as my body cleans itself out from all the binging.............


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ey up bruiser,

Good first day, your hunger should hopefully subside as you adapt to it. If not add in an app suppressant or similar. Then the challenge is eating full stop.

Enjoy the cardio and your body is going to be a furnace with the Clen/T3 and DNP... sweaty basterd!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Re the peanut butter have you tried bulkpowders stuff mate ?

Nothing but peanuts and about £4 a kilo so a bargain as well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Ey up bruiser,
> 
> Good first day, your hunger should hopefully subside as you adapt to it. If not add in an app suppressant or similar. Then the challenge is eating full stop.
> 
> Enjoy the cardio and your body is going to be a furnace with the Clen/T3 and DNP... sweaty basterd!!!!


Cheers mate. You seem to know me well already. My missus calls me "sweaty basterd"


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Re the peanut butter have you tried bulkpowders stuff mate ?
> 
> Nothing but peanuts and about £4 a kilo so a bargain as well.


BP PB - £4 a kilo. Milky, that is so cheap comparing to Whole Earth. Thanks mate, I'll defo order some.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate. You seem to know me well already. My missus calls me "sweaty basterd"


If she calls you that before you've started taking the Clen/DNP... i am worried what kind of state you'll be in in a couple of days time... will be leaving pools of water in your wake...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dropping from 500g carbs a day mate, water and glycogen weight is going to fly out of you for about a week I reckon. Should stabilise after that I would think.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Re the peanut butter have you tried bulkpowders stuff mate ?
> 
> Nothing but peanuts and about £4 a kilo so a bargain as well.


x2 for this stuff, it's spot on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dropping from 500g carbs a day mate, water and glycogen weight is going to fly out of you for about a week I reckon. Should stabilise after that I would think.


Good point mate, agreed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cardio done, 40 [email protected] (didn't take much to get to 130  ), on treadmill. Lower back pumps were insane and I did think about jumping off after 15 mins and then thought of you lot taking the p1ss out of me so I MTFU and gritted my teeth.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

only just noticed this. subbed. good luck mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilli said:


> only just noticed this. subbed. good luck mate


Thanks mate, should have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Final update for today: diet on track, but I have bought myself a little treat for some time - double cream. Legs feel heavy but nothing I cannot handle.

Tomorrow : gym for DL/BP sesh with a mate so defo get pics. Also I'll drop a D-Hacks 250 DNP in the morning. Let the fun begin


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Final update for today: diet on track, but I have bought myself a little treat for some time - double cream. Legs feel heavy but nothing I cannot handle.
> 
> Tomorrow : gym for DL/BP sesh with a mate so defo get pics. Also I'll drop a D-Hacks 250 DNP in the morning. Let the fun begin


Looking forward to the update and the DNP imposed sweaty pictures, lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 3 : Weight now 274lbs (down 8lbs). Just dropped first DNP. 200mg Var too (this will remain in the mix now every day). Tomorrow I will be adding final compounds of Clen/T3.

Diet was pretty good last night, I drank some double cream and also ate some PB. Somebody mentioned appetite suppressants? What are they called? I get unbelievably hungry around 18:00-20:00.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 3 : Weight now 274lbs (down 8lbs). Just dropped first DNP. 200mg Var too (this will remain in the mix now every day). Tomorrow I will be adding final compounds of Clen/T3.
> 
> Diet was pretty good last night, I drank some double cream and also ate some PB. Somebody mentioned appetite suppressants? What are they called? I get unbelievably hungry around 18:00-20:00.


Morning mate!

Have a glass of water and an apple, tbh the dnp should put you off eating late on unless you really want to sweat like fcuk lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Have a glass of water and an apple, tbh the dnp should put you off eating late on unless you really want to sweat like fcuk lol


Morning!!

I have been drinking sh1t loads of water and tea. Apples are out as too much sugars and may knock me out of keto. Good news about the DNP though.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 3 : Weight now 274lbs (down 8lbs). Just dropped first DNP. 200mg Var too (this will remain in the mix now every day). Tomorrow I will be adding final compounds of Clen/T3.
> 
> Diet was pretty good last night, I drank some double cream and also ate some PB. Somebody mentioned appetite suppressants? What are they called? I get unbelievably hungry around 18:00-20:00.


Morning mate,

It was me that mentioned the app supp's, the ones I got recently are Sibuslim 15 (starting to come back onto market now, I got mine from India but should be easy enough to get hold of), Ausbuilt and his missus uses these I believe, just one at midday and it turns you right off food, makes you feel full. Could have it later if you still wanted to get your macro's in.

Of course ECA also massively supp's appetite, or did for me.

Let us know how you feeling on the DNP. I got some in my cupboard but not using it yet, still alternating Clen and ECA 2 weeks each.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning Sweaty Mofo,

Sibutramine is the name isn't it? Not too sure where I'll get it, I'll take a look about.

ECAs are a no go due to work.

DNP - felt a little strange, light-headed and dry, strange tasting mouth this morning, nothing too bad but just not right. Will stick at it.

@ausbuilt, what's the score with Sibutramine??


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Sweaty Mofo,
> 
> Sibutramine is the name isn't it? Not too sure where I'll get it, I'll take a look about.
> 
> ...


Ya that is it mate, think what I quoted is a brand name to be honest, but active ingredient is what you said.

ECA's can make you look like your on E's or something if you overdo them, defo not the look you want while at work! lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Ya that is it mate, think what I quoted is a brand name to be honest, but active ingredient is what you said.
> 
> ECA's can make you look like your on E's or something if you overdo them, defo not the look you want while at work! lol


Haahaa, gurning in the office is a definite non-starter. I used to love amphets but like to drink gallons of Guinness whilst on them so probably no good for the keto


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, gurning in the office is a definite non-starter. I used to love amphets but like to drink gallons of Guinness whilst on them so probably no good for the keto


Defo not a good combination mate, maybe do it as a reward when finished your cut.  lol






Hate Jezza Kyle, but girl at 30 seconds in on this video makes me laugh so hard...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Sweaty Mofo,
> 
> Sibutramine is the name isn't it? Not too sure where I'll get it, I'll take a look about.
> 
> ...


metallic/strange taste in mouth is not unusual on DNP... light headed possibly due to carbs burnt.

Sibutramine is an excellent appetite suppressant, and helps suppress carb cravings when on DNP too. Very useful as its an SSRI type drug (hint, so is Prozac) so its not a stimulant.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Defo not a good combination mate, maybe do it as a reward when finished your cut.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pmsl, she loves it! Must be on BSI  @ewen


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Defo not a good combination mate, maybe do it as a reward when finished your cut.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll watch it tonight mate, probs not suitable for office.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> metallic/strange taste in mouth is not unusual on DNP... light headed possibly due to carbs burnt.
> 
> Sibutramine is an excellent appetite suppressant, and helps suppress carb cravings when on DNP too. Very useful as its an SSRI type drug (hint, so is Prozac) so its not a stimulant.


Thanks Aus. Do the usual places sell it - UP, ADC etc?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, she loves it! Must be on BSI  @ewen


ive done her .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Aus. Do the usual places sell it - UP, ADC etc?


dhacks sells a good version; melanotanmagic does as well from memory; but I would try dhack's caps.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> ive done her .


Good lad. Should of buried her after


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> dhacks sells a good version;* melanotanmagic* does as well from memory; but I would try dhack's caps.


whats the accutane like from them ?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

how come your using meds such as 200mg anavar? without slin your nt gunna gain muscle anyway on dnp??

just wonderinf ur thinkin behind it mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> whats the accutane like from them ?


can't say, haven't used accutane; I've never had more than a handful of spots on my back when I was running 4g/week test; now 6.2g of AAS (4ml BSI Equitren750, 4ml BSI TrenTest 500, and 4ml of Tren Extreme (301.5m/ml)) its only 1g of test, and with all the anabolics, the worst i get is an occasional white head on my nose.

Then again, I don't shed hair, and dont have prostate issues (and am in my 40s) so I guess I dont have the usual sides..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> can't say, haven't used accutane; I've never had more than a handful of spots on my back when I was running 4g/week test; now 6.2g of AAS (4ml BSI Equitren750, 4ml BSI TrenTest 500, and 4ml of Tren Extreme (301.5m/ml)) its only 1g of test, and with all the anabolics, the worst i get is an occasional white head on my nose.
> 
> Then again, I don't shed hair, and dont have prostate issues (and am in my 40s) so I guess I dont have the usual sides..


ive suffered for years complete bastard really lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> how come your using meds such as 200mg anavar? without slin your nt gunna gain muscle anyway on dnp??
> 
> just wonderinf ur thinkin behind it mate


This is a 12 week cut mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 3 update : Gym session BP - up to 155KG, DL up to 220KG (struggling with DL as form was off so trying to fix it and therefore weights have shot down).

I've got a fat gut/skinny arm pic too to put up. Let me try to sort it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Definition disappeared from abs since last years cut as expected, light is pretty sh1te and arms are still too small (never worked them).

Too many people in the gym changing rooms to take time and get better pics. Will try to find better light next week.

Sweating heavily at the moment too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 106325


Thought you said you was fat?!

Look well mate, soon be back in the swing of it!! :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Thought you said you was fat?!
> 
> Look well mate, soon be back in the swing of it!! :beer:


Cheers mate, get this fat off and back on the Guinness


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tank


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Tank


Thanks mate, was expecting worse to be honest. Can see outline of abs so not too bad for 274lbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, get this fat off and back on the Guinness


That's the spirit


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Your a powerfull dude ! I'll be following mate !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking very big on the photo mate and yeah impressive have ab definition at that weight, good work... although there is something wrong with your face it seems... maybe get that checked at the doctors...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 3 final update : diet on track, although I did have some more cream and some PB too. Still massive appetite issues between 18:00-20:00, this is the time I am usually guzzling Guinness so I need to retrain my body.

First day of DNP and am very hot this evening. Surprised that the heat has hit me so quickly. Walking about in my house with just shorts on.

Off to missus's Mums in Leicester tomorrow and Sunday so will be cooking all of my food in the morning and taking it with me. Will manage to get in cardio somewhere down the line too. No refeed tomorrow, next Saturday will be the first refeed.

Clen/T3 will be added in tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anything good on the cinema boys? Missus's Mum will mind the kids tomorrow night so have free rein but cannot drink or eat so cinema it may have to be. Usually I hate it as I can't sit still for long but they have massive armchairs with waitress service (diet cokes) in the new cinema in Leicester so if there is a good film, I may be able to tolerate it.

Missus doesn't like Hobbit-type stuff though 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

New tarantino film forget name but I think its just come out. It's a western I think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> New tarantino film forget name but I think its just come out. It's a western I think.


Thanks mate, will take a look.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 4 update : weight now 271lbs (down 11lbs), noticeable now, Guinness gut swelling is going down. Clen/T3 added in.

Just about to start making my food for the weekend to take with me to Leicester. Worried about getting time for cardio but I'll squeeze it in somewhere.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> metallic/strange taste in mouth is not unusual on DNP... light headed possibly due to carbs burnt.
> 
> Sibutramine is an excellent appetite suppressant, and helps suppress carb cravings when on DNP too. Very useful as its an SSRI type drug (hint, so is Prozac) so its not a stimulant.


Just ordered some D-Hacks Sibutramine, thanks mate. Ordered T3 too so if I get too fcked off with the Clen, I'll drop it and just run T3.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 4 update : weight now 271lbs (down 11lbs), noticeable now, Guinness gut swelling is going down. Clen/T3 added in.
> 
> Just about to start making my food for the weekend to take with me to Leicester. Worried about getting time for cardio but I'll squeeze it in somewhere.


Have a large session of bedroom cardio with the missus later mate! Two birds with one stone and all that...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Have a large session of bedroom cardio with the missus later mate! Two birds with one stone and all that...


I'd lose a stone with two birds in the sack, pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Very lethargic today, bone-tired, will not be doing cardio but will in the morning. Still feel some heat from the DNP. Handled the Clen/T3 with no issues (1/2ml of the liquid) so may up that to 1ml next time.

Diet perfect.

Taking the missus to the boozer tonight, no alcohol for me though. See how quickly I get bored.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Very lethargic today, bone-tired, will not be doing cardio but will in the morning. Still feel some heat from the DNP. Handled the Clen/T3 with no issues (1/2ml of the liquid) so may up that to 1ml next time.
> 
> Diet perfect.
> 
> Taking the missus to the boozer tonight, no alcohol for me though. See how quickly I get bored.


Will power mate, you'll be grand, just think the more you stick to the cut the faster it ends and back on Guiness!! 

Or... drink loads but then drop 5 or 6 DNP while eating your Kebab to counteract all the calories...

One of these is a good plan I am sure...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Will power mate, you'll be grand, just think the more you stick to the cut the faster it ends and back on Guiness!!
> 
> Or... drink loads but then drop 5 or 6 DNP while eating your Kebab to counteract all the calories...
> 
> One of these is a good plan I am sure...


Haahaa, I stuck to the first plan - had one diet coke and then 1 glass of red wine. Weird going out and not drinking.

In PJs with shake and PB - feel like an old codger


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I stuck to the first plan - had one diet coke and then 1 glass of red wine. Weird going out and not drinking.
> 
> In PJs with shake and PB - feel like an old codger


LMAO mate, Rock and Roll baby! Living the dream!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

30 mins cardio today, diet spot on, feeling very lethargic and tired all the time, prob a combination of DNP & cardio....Anybody get lethargy with DNP? How do you combat it? Ordering T3 so will up the T3 too.

Just weighed myself and 268lbs = 14lbs lost already. Happy with that.

Looking forward to hitting the gym tomorrow and pinning the 1ml PC Supertren and 1ml BSI MTREN DS.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep its the Dnp robbing all your stored glycogen and generally making you feel poo mate. T3 is recommended as Dnp totally stops the t4-t3 conversion. Oddly I felt worse with t3 than without when i ran Dnp so didn't bother with it but it should help. Other than that ephedrine will help with energy and more fat burning too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep its the Dnp robbing all your stored glycogen and generally making you feel poo mate. T3 is recommended as Dnp totally stops the t4-t3 conversion. Oddly I felt worse with t3 than without when i ran Dnp so didn't bother with it but it should help. Other than that ephedrine will help with energy and more fat burning too


Thanks mate, will try the T3 first and go from there. I hate Eph anyhow, just don't seem to get on with stims.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 6 update : all going well, I went for a 240KG squat (PB) at the gym but didn't go parallel so won't claim it, I then tried a 220KG and got to the bottom and couldn't get back up, straining for about 10s and then had to forward roll away from bar  . I was seeing stars for about 10s and had to hold onto squat rack for balance. I was a bit gung-ho on the 240 and I blame this on the 1ml PC Supertren and 1ml BSI Mtren DS 

I can definitely feel the heat today. Looking forward to pics on Friday as I defo look leaner and my trousers/belt are becoming looser too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 6 update : all going well, I went for a 240KG squat (PB) at the gym but didn't go parallel so won't claim it, I then tried a 220KG and got to the bottom and couldn't get back up, straining for about 10s and then had to forward roll away from bar  . I was seeing stars for about 10s and had to hold onto squat rack for balance. I was a bit gung-ho on the 240 and I blame this on the 1ml PC Supertren and 1ml BSI Mtren DS
> 
> I can definitely feel the heat today. Looking forward to pics on Friday as I defo look leaner and my trousers/belt are becoming looser too.


Sounds all good mate!! Pmsl on the supertren and mtren! Loon


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 6 update : all going well, I went for a 240KG squat (PB) at the gym but didn't go parallel so won't claim it, I then tried a 220KG and got to the bottom and couldn't get back up, straining for about 10s and then had to forward roll away from bar  . I was seeing stars for about 10s and had to hold onto squat rack for balance. I was a bit gung-ho on the 240 and I blame this on the 1ml PC Supertren and 1ml BSI Mtren DS
> 
> I can definitely feel the heat today. Looking forward to pics on Friday as I defo look leaner and my trousers/belt are becoming looser too.


This is good mate, I love it when you see stars regardless of if you get the rep or not, brain oxygen starvation = your a winner! 

You'll get the 240 soon, good effort trying it on the DNP dude.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Legs are fckin killing, aching, throbbing, I need to MTFU.

I've done 300mg Var today so hopefully recovery will be quick.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lethargy from DNP is the worst side for me, even at 200mg. Some people say T3 helps but about one in ten people get lethargy from it as well! I am one of them needless to say. The combo is nice but I get very tired. Caffeine and plenty of sleep helps!

How long do you plan on running the DNP? I was thinking of ditching it as I only have a weeks worth left but will probably end up ordering more as I like the stuff. Been on it a couple of months now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Lethargy from DNP is the worst side for me, even at 200mg. Some people say T3 helps but about one in ten people get lethargy from it as well! I am one of them needless to say. The combo is nice but I get very tired. Caffeine and plenty of sleep helps!
> 
> How long do you plan on running the DNP? I was thinking of ditching it as I only have a weeks worth left but will probably end up ordering more as I like the stuff. Been on it a couple of months now.


Hello mate, I am only running 250mg EOD and just taken third tab so early days yet. I expect to take it for the full duration of the cut. I am drinking gallons of coffee/diet coke/diet red bull which all seem to help but am having trouble sleeping due to no booze which certainly doesn't help. Heat hasn't been too bad yet.

Have you been using it to stay level (drink and eat what you want)?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 7 Update : disappointingly, weight loss seems to have stalled, I am 269lbs this morning so still 13lbs down. This morning is the first time I have taken clen/t3/DNP together. I'll do cardio today although legs/lower back still sore from squats. Diet has been on track. Hopefully, this is a temporary plateau and I will start dropping pretty soon or I may have to drop some cals which I don't want to do or up the DNP to ED which would probably be preferable.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, I am only running 250mg EOD and just taken third tab so early days yet. I expect to take it for the full duration of the cut. I am drinking gallons of coffee/diet coke/diet red bull which all seem to help but am having trouble sleeping due to no booze which certainly doesn't help. Heat hasn't been too bad yet.
> 
> Have you been using it to stay level (drink and eat what you want)?


Not deliberately but it seems to be panning out like that. My weight seems to have stalled as well just over 18 stone. Gonna have to cut back on the diet a bit if it doesn't start coming off. I wonder if a few weeks of the booze will make a difference?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Day 7 Update : disappointingly, weight loss seems to have stalled, I am 269lbs this morning so still 13lbs down. This morning is the first time I have taken clen/t3/DNP together. I'll do cardio today although legs/lower back still sore from squats. Diet has been on track. Hopefully, this is a temporary plateau and I will start dropping pretty soon or I may have to drop some cals which I don't want to do or up the DNP to ED which would probably be preferable.


I wouldn't worry about that mate, you've dropped nearly a stone very quickly. Was always going to slow down after that initial drop. The Dnp and other stuff will do its job but you've got to be patient. Give it at least a week then assess if any changes are needed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I wouldn't worry about that mate, you've dropped nearly a stone very quickly. Was always going to slow down after that initial drop. The Dnp and other stuff will do its job but you've got to be patient. Give it at least a week then assess if any changes are needed.


Thanks mate, sensible advice there. As you may have noticed, I am an impatient fcker


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Not deliberately but it seems to be panning out like that. My weight seems to have stalled as well just over 18 stone. Gonna have to cut back on the diet a bit if it doesn't start coming off. I wonder if a few weeks of the booze will make a difference?


IB, you were probably drinking 100 cans a week (conservative estimate), each can has 200 cals so 20 000 cals a week in total. Approx 3 000 cals a day. You will defo lose weight and also water weight if or should I say, when, you stay off the booze.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No cardio today, too busy at work, gutted, got to shoot home for a conf call soon. I may be able to get out on the roads later.

Heat is unreal today, layer of sweat all over my body, must be the combo working together - Clen/T3/DNP.

Diet on track though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 8 Update : weight is 268lbs this morning. I have taken clen/t3/DNP together for the second day running. I'll do cardio today too. Diet has been on track.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Two things:-

Sex : I didn't want sex last night, very unusual for me, every night is norm, I'll keep an eye on libido and increase test if necessary.

Appetite : appetite has now gone in the evening which is great as I was really struggling at one stage.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Two things:-
> 
> Sex : I didn't want sex last night, very unusual for me, every night is norm, I'll keep an eye on libido and increase test if necessary.
> 
> Appetite : appetite has now gone in the evening which is great as I was really struggling at one stage.


I'm the opposite


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

So you are a sex and food monster 

Sounds like me before the cut...........


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> So you are a sex and food monster
> 
> Sounds like me before the cut...........


Pmsl, a sex pest and a human dustbin


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Two things:-
> 
> Sex : I didn't want sex last night, very unusual for me, every night is norm, I'll keep an eye on libido and increase test if necessary.
> 
> Appetite : appetite has now gone in the evening which is great as I was really struggling at one stage.


My drive has dropped a bit too these past few days... might have to look into it.

Great work on the appetite, that is perfect.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> My drive has dropped a bit too these past few days... might have to look into it.
> 
> Great work on the appetite, that is perfect.


What AAS are you taking?

Cheers mate, not being hungry is a bonus!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just did 50 mins cardio on treadmill between 120-130 BPM, felt dizzy and a little sick at the end, maybe slightly hypo because of low carbs. Good sesh though 

Trousers are noticeably looser and belt has gone down 1 notch!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dnp kills my libido !! Dont have test to fall back on either lol

or maybe its just being a sweaty fcuk and feeling sh1t all day stops me wanting it lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What AAS are you taking?
> 
> Cheers mate, not being hungry is a bonus!!


Test 800mg, Tren 400mg and Var 150mg/day at the moment. Upping the test/tren soon and adding in mast.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Test 800mg, Tren 400mg and Var 150mg/day at the moment. Upping the test/tren soon and adding in mast.


Junkie cvnt :whistling:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Junkie cvnt :whistling:


Lol, I don't think I overdoing it. Going to take it to 1g Test, 600mg Tren and 400mg Mast I think. Plus the Var.

Tempted to start using Slin, but not for a while yet.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Lol, I don't think I overdoing it. Going to take it to 1g Test, 600mg Tren and 400mg Mast I think. Plus the Var.
> 
> Tempted to start using Slin, but not for a while yet.


lol so over 3 grams of aas a week on a cut isn't overdoing it...... :whistling:

Just kidding mate, I'm not the dosage police by any means! That is a lot though!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Lol, I don't think I overdoing it. Going to take it to 1g Test, 600mg Tren and 400mg Mast I think. Plus the Var.
> 
> *Tempted to start using Slin*, but not for a while yet.


On a cut?!?! lol you schlag


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol so over 3 grams of aas a week on a cut isn't overdoing it...... :whistling:
> 
> Just kidding mate, I'm not the dosage police by any means! That is a lot though!!


I think I am actually building muscle though, regardless of the deficit. 9.1kg lost to date, since start of December. Will have to compare BF% results and see how the LBM has changed in that time to see if I have actually gained any muscle.

Sorry for filling up your journal Hunting!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweat said:


> I think I am actually building muscle though, regardless of the deficit. 9.1kg lost to date, since start of December. Will have to compare BF% results and see how the LBM has changed in that time to see if I have actually gained any muscle.
> 
> Sorry for filling up your journal Hunting!


I should bloody well hope you are lol. Yeah do it mate, be interesting to see.

Sorry Hunting!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> On a cut?!?! lol you schlag


"Not for a while yet", once I got my abs, I am having short cruise then a blast and will add in the Slin to that. Don't see any point coming off this stuff for foreseeable... just need a decent power PCT at the end... can get plenty of help on here with that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Sweat and @Ginger Ben, no worries Boys. I would say up the oils as the Var may be producing libido issues mate.

Test/Tren/Mast is awesome, you'll love it.

I plan on a 6 week SHIC after this cut, straight into it with Test/Tren/Mast but with large doses (maybe up to 2g Test etc with orals/slin/gh) so something for me to look forward to  I am treating this cut as the "priming" phase.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Your all dirty roiding cúnts!

Good day to you.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BTW, not last night but the night before, I had a dream about carbs - spaghetti, pasta meals and cakes  I wonder if I was hitting ketosis at this time !!

Been obsessively thinking about Saturday evening carb up - Thai takeaway or Jacket spuds with tuna/onion/mayo, beans and piles of cheese with cayenne pepper on top, followed by a Millionaire's cheesecake from Morrisons, maybe a few Guinness too.

:beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, not last night but the night before, I had a dream about carbs - spaghetti, pasta meals and cakes  I wonder if I was hitting ketosis at this time !!
> 
> Been obsessively thinking about Saturday evening carb up - Thai takeaway or Jacket spuds with tuna/onion/mayo, beans and piles of cheese with cayenne pepper on top, followed by a Millionaire's cheesecake from Morrisons, maybe a few Guinness too.
> 
> :beer:


Address please


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 9 : weight 267lbs (so 15lbs down). 3rd continuous day on DNP/T3/Clen. Noticeably tighter around midsection. Will try to get pics up today (working out at Gold's Gym so will have to rely on one of the boys being there) as working in the City tomorrow so no gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Heat is outrageous today so just got a desk fan and the relief is awesome.

Boss stated "it's not Summer, are you feeling the pressure!!".


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Heat is outrageous today so just got a desk fan and the relief is awesome.
> 
> Boss stated "it's not Summer, are you feeling the pressure!!".


When are you taking the dnp? I took mine in the morning so I could sleep better but some people prefer to take it at night so the sides aren't as bad during the day. Either way you'll get the heat though, at least you know its working!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> When are you taking the dnp? I took mine in the morning so I could sleep better but some people prefer to take it at night so the sides aren't as bad during the day. Either way you'll get the heat though, at least you know its working!


Taking mine at 04:30 in the morning, heat throughout the day, I can handle it though. Looking forward to -15 Degrees Celcius next week, I'll be wearing a T shirt I reckon 

Just been the gym, DL and BP. Did BP first working up to a double at 150KG and then onto DL working up to a single at 220KG, nearly blacked out, same happened last week, must be very low carbs I reckon. Weird.

Nobody at thye gym to take pics but the difference is just one week is great, I was mega pleased to be honest, very noticable and one of the guys mentioned it in the gym too. I may have to start taking pics at home or something.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done mate ! Good loss ! Im on day 4 of dnp/diet and am 8lbs down. Keep on meaning to buy a fan lol

Took my top off yesterday and was using it to wipe myself down, was only playing the xbox as well haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Well done mate ! Good loss ! Im on day 4 of dnp/diet and am 8lbs down. Keep on meaning to buy a fan lol
> 
> Took my top off yesterday and was using it to wipe myself down, was only playing the xbox as well haha


Haahaa, know the feeling, my missus likes the heating on quite high (radiator switched off in my room and window open even when I'm not on DNP) to keep kids warm so I go through 2 or 3 T shirts a night at the moment.

Keep going, 8lbs in 4 days is good.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, know the feeling, my missus likes the heating on quite high (radiator switched off in my room and window open even when I'm not on DNP) to keep kids warm so I go through 2 or 3 T shirts a night at the moment.
> 
> Keep going, 8lbs in 4 days is good.


Cheers mate ! Went from 21st to 18.4 on my own with just training/diet then decided to have some help and started dnp lol. Just before xmas i was 16.13 and i put a stone on over xmas lol, but started again this monday and am 17.4 now.

For a guy your size and the amounts of stuff you use :laugh: im surprised you've stuck to 1 cap of dnp ? 500mg ruins me but 250mg almost doesnt feel enough anymore !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Went from 21st to 18.4 on my own with just training/diet then decided to have some help and started dnp lol. Just before xmas i was 16.13 and i put a stone on over xmas lol, but started again this monday and am 17.4 now.
> 
> For a guy your size and the amounts of stuff you use :laugh: im surprised you've stuck to 1 cap of dnp ? 500mg ruins me but 250mg almost doesnt feel enough anymore !


Good work.

I love high dose AAS but dont really like stims etc, hate clen and ECA, will start low on DNP and probably ramp up to insane levels 

Also I have to be sensible as I work in an office in an Investment Bank and they are all so straight-laced in my team.............therefore I cannot sit here looking grey and sweating buckets.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Good work.
> 
> I love high dose AAS but dont really like stims etc, hate clen and ECA, will start low on DNP and probably ramp up to insane levels
> 
> Also I have to be sensible as I work in an office in an Investment Bank and they are all so straight-laced in my team.............therefore I cannot sit here looking grey and sweating buckets.


Haha yeah prob not the best setting ! I bet you get enough scared rabbit looks anyway lol. I bet you end up on at least 750mg haha :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Good work.
> 
> I love high dose AAS but dont really like stims etc, hate clen and ECA, will start low on DNP and probably ramp up to insane levels
> 
> Also I have to be sensible as I work in an office in an Investment Bank and they are all so straight-laced in my team.............therefore I cannot sit here looking grey and sweating buckets.


d-hacks do 125mg dnp now, i reckon that would make for a nice glow with no troubles, may even invest in some myself


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> d-hacks do 125mg dnp now, i reckon that would make for a nice glow with no troubles, may even invest in some myself


Office friendly dnp! Nice, one of those a day for a few weeks would be great and easy to cope with I reckon


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> d-hacks do 125mg dnp now, i reckon that would make for a nice glow with no troubles, may even invest in some myself


I have been able to handle 250 a day so will stick to that for the time being. I am planning on 12 weeks of it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One thing I have noticed is that when I get in my car in the morning (on way to work) or in the evening (on the way home from work), the interior windows steam up straight away just from the heat/moisture coming from my body 

The DNP is defo working!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> One thing I have noticed is that when I get in my car in the morning (on way to work) or in the evening (on the way home from work), the interior windows steam up straight away just from the heat/moisture coming from my body
> 
> The DNP is defo working!!


its coz your a sweaty mofo :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> its coz your a sweaty mofo :lol:


No doubt about that mate, guilty as charged. Got out the car now after a 1 hour 30 drive (60 miles FFS!! - M25 though), walked in the house and missus went "eurgghh, look at your back". Wringing wet - I just said to her that is the fat melting off me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> No doubt about that mate, guilty as charged. Got out the car now after a 1 hour 30 drive (60 miles FFS!! - M25 though), walked in the house and missus went "eurgghh, look at your back". Wringing wet - I just said to her that is the fat melting off me


its my mrs that gets wet in my house


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> its my mrs that gets wet in my house


 :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 9 update : 266lbs this morning so 16lbs down since the start, all is going well. Feeling strong and no chance I will get derailed.

Working in the City today (St Pauls area) and have blagged a one-day pass to the corporate gym so no excuses, 1 hour cardio.

Looking forward to refeed tomorrow night


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

40 min cardio today. Tonight I feel deep down, bone-tired, I may drop the DNP/T3/Clen over the weekend and build up strength for next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 10 update : Weight 265lbs this morning so 17lbs down, body changing for the better (will get pics up this week). Deep sleep so feeling much better this morning, no DNP/Clen/T3/Cardio this weekend, refeed tonight = Thai takeaway meal (or 3  )with piles of king prawns from my freezer , massive cheesecake and anything else I fancy really. No alcohol as I want to stay on the Var this weekend.

Last night was a struggle, so hungry but didn't crack. Thirst is unreal too.

Onwards and upwards.

BTW, I have changed small parts of the opening post (upping test to 1.2g etc etc), things which I am learning/changing as I go along so trying to keep OP relevant and current).


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Good going mate, keep it up, enjoy following this thread.

Better than a lot of the crap on here!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Might have to try the dhacks stuff. Been on BRL but came off. At 200mg a day not much was happening. 400 was immense but very hard to handle!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Good going mate, keep it up, enjoy following this thread.
> 
> Better than a lot of the crap on here!


Cheers mate, going well, ate loads of Thai food and cheesecake tonight. Back on track tomorrow. Looking forward to SHIC on rebound.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Might have to try the dhacks stuff. Been on BRL but came off. At 200mg a day not much was happening. 400 was immense but very hard to handle!


D-Hacks seems good but this is the first time I have used. Was nice to have a rest from it today, makes me feel lethargic.

How's things mate? Still off beer?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Found a great vid of Benni duking it out with Andy Bolton.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Insane pulling power, brutes!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 11 update : 18 cans of Guinness (hic, hic :beer: ), Thai takeaway (3 king prawn sauces, 2 rices, 300g supermarket prawns added to sauces for the extra protein), 1/2 monster cheesecake last night for carb up. Weighed myself this morning and still 265lbs. Feel a little ruff this morning though. Back on track today. Back on the DNP/T3/Clen tomorrow and back in the gym.

200g smoked salmon, 6 scrambled eggs for brekkie. Struggling to get my shake down whilst watching Liverpool smash Man U


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 12 update : 268lbs (up 3lb over weekend) - not worried as I ate/drank so much on Saturday night. Back on track today and weights at the gym. I'll try to get a pic up this week sometime for comparison purposes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just been the gym, pinned 2ml BSI Mtren DS - stung like a bitch going in.

Squats up to 200KG, tried 220 and failed, maybe the keto diet is eating into my strength now.

DB OHP up to 40KG (my weakest lift due to long-term shoulder injury. Working on it).

Still looking a lot leaner, spurred me on for 5 days of Keto and DNP this week.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Just been the gym, pinned 2ml BSI Mtren DS - stung like a bitch going in.
> 
> Squats up to 200KG, tried 220 and failed, maybe the keto diet is eating into my strength now.
> 
> ...


What did you make of the mtren mate? Been toying with it myself just for sh1ts and giggles.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What did you make of the mtren mate? Been toying with it myself just for sh1ts and giggles.


Hello mate,

I pinned 1ml PC Supertren and 1ml BSI Mtren DS last week and felt awesome, super strong, breathing hard, pumped etc. Today 2ml BSI Mtren DS and didn't get the same kick. But I think it depends on other factors too = diet, tiredness etc etc, they don't work like magic for me, they seem to accentuate what you are feeling. Anyhow, on Thursday, I have my pin ready - 2ml PC Supertren so I can compare and contrast then.

I'll pop into your journal mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Your journal's a good read mate and I'm looking forward to watching your progress:thumbup1: Once you're finished with this dieting malarky I'll be popping in to encourage that squat of yours in the upwards direction


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Your journal's a good read mate and I'm looking forward to watching your progress:thumbup1: Once you're finished with this dieting malarky I'll be popping in to encourage that squat of yours in the upwards direction


Ming the Merciless, thanks for popping in. I need to get this dirty business of cutting out of the way first (hate it!!) but then, boom, rebound time, I'll be eating lots of food and hopefully, smashing big weights. Encouragement is very welcome!!

I do have aims for this year:-

DL : 300KG

SQ : 280KG

BP : 180KG

Ambitious but may as well aim high.

Current are above avi. I need to work on OHP too as this is disappointing.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Ming the Merciless, thanks for popping in. I need to get this dirty business of cutting out of the way first (hate it!!) but then, boom, rebound time, I'll be eating lots of food and hopefully, smashing big weights. Encouragement is very welcome!!
> 
> I do have aims for this year:-
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will do very well. I like your style lol, especially the pencil neck assassin bit:lol:

My bench press has always been rubbish but I enjoy a bit squatting Building back up after injury but getting there slowly...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good goals mate, very much attainable for you IMO


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Ming the Merciless, thanks for popping in. I need to get this dirty business of cutting out of the way first (hate it!!) but then, boom, rebound time, I'll be eating lots of food and hopefully, smashing big weights. Encouragement is very welcome!!
> 
> I do have aims for this year:-
> 
> ...


Approx a 10% increase on DL and Bench there, but 20-22% on the squat. Ambitious, like you said, but I reckon you will do it.

Got a great training attitude. Smash it in mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm sure you will do very well. I like your style lol, especially the pencil neck assassin bit:lol:
> 
> My bench press has always been rubbish but I enjoy a bit squatting Building back up after injury but getting there slowly...


Haahaa, was good fun. What was you squatting in the past mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good goals mate, very much attainable for you IMO


Thanks mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Approx a 10% increase on DL and Bench there, but 20-22% on the squat. Ambitious, like you said, but I reckon you will do it.
> 
> Got a great training attitude. Smash it in mate!


Yes, I was thinking the same but believe that there is a lot left in the tank in Squat and I haven't fulfilled potential. I'll go for 240 next week. Whereas with BP and DL, I feel as though I have been pushing hard. I have potential form/technique issues with DL so am working on lower weights at the moment, building slowly.

I have a nice rebound SHIC lined up which will help with goals 

Thanks for encouragement!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tomorrow I am going to GP and am going to ask for blood test for kidney and liver function. Also I want an ECG.

I have had 2 blood tests from GP, just tell him how much Guinness I drink 

For the ECG, I am going to state that I will be doing PLing this year and want a clean bill of health first. My grandad (dead) had a heart attack at 36 too.

Let's see what the docs says!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 13 update : back down to 265lbs. Diet spot on yesterday.

I am working from home today. I have a BMW 530i M Sport and I had issues with it this morning (I have a 120 mile round trip to work around the M25). Feels like spark plugs or ignition coils (according to the BMW forums) so getting that looked at today. Busy day with the docs appointment too. Cardio may be doubtful depending on work situation.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning c0cker,

Ordered the MT2 from HP like you suggested, people I knew only had pre-mixed in stock and made me sick last time so not risking it.

Fair few miles to put on your car if that is everyday.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yo! I'm in like I told me, better late than never


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning Mofo 

Hope it is fine, I'm sure I had some from there. Cannot find details though.

15k miles in 6 months I have put on the car, far too much, good news is that I got headhunted by an Investment Bank in Canary Wharf last week so, once screening and background checks are complete, I will be resigning. Positives are more money, location and gym on-site. Also no more driving, last week there were accidents on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday and average travel time for 60 miles was 2 hours on those days. Fuming :cursing:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Yo! I'm in like I told me, better late than never


Morning K, this is a serious training journal so keep your filthy mind on track.

Only joking 

Welcome. P1sstaking etc is welcome and encouraged


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning K, this is a serious training journal so keep your filthy mind on track.
> 
> Only joking
> 
> Welcome. P1sstaking etc is welcome and encouraged


Someone mention píss takers :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Someone mention píss takers :whistling:


Haahaa, welcome back, you p1sstaking mofo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, welcome back, you p1sstaking mofo


I never left lol

I see you was talking Ben into mtren 

He'll do anything to get over 11st bless him :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, was good fun. What was you squatting in the past mate?


I'm looking to crack 300kg this year. I've done this before but not since the 90's...

I was a fair bit younger then lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I never left lol
> 
> I see you was talking Ben into mtren
> 
> He'll do anything to get over 11st bless him :lol:


C.unt lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got back from docs. He asked if I was on steroids which I was pleased about, would have been gutted if he didn't notice. I denied it of course.

He agreed to the blood test and also ECG, Friday 25th.

Great result all round.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm looking to crack 300kg this year. I've done this before but not since the 90's...
> 
> I was a fair bit younger then lol...


Great squatting mate!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Great squatting mate!!


  Consigned to the depths of history I'm afraid lol. I'll be doing my best to get somewhere close one more time. A bit like one of those old heavyweight boxers who doesn't know when to retire:rolleyes:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just got back from docs. He asked if I was on steroids which I was pleased about.


Have you got acne or something mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Consigned to the depths of history I'm afraid lol. I'll be doing my best to get somewhere close one more time. A bit like one of those old heavyweight boxers who doesn't know when to retire:rolleyes:


Ali v Holmes 

You can get there again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Have you got acne or something mate


Peanuts for bollox was the giveaway!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you tell him?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilli said:


> Did you tell him?


About gear, I denied it instantly.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Mofo
> 
> Hope it is fine, I'm sure I had some from there. Cannot find details though.
> 
> 15k miles in 6 months I have put on the car, far too much, good news is that I got headhunted by an Investment Bank in Canary Wharf last week so, once screening and background checks are complete, I will be resigning. Positives are more money, location and gym on-site. Also no more driving, last week there were accidents on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday and average travel time for 60 miles was 2 hours on those days. Fuming :cursing:


That is awesome on the head hunting front mate, big congrats!

Go celebrate and take 1000mg of DNP tonight as a ermm... treat...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 14 update : weight is 266lbs. Weight seems to have stalled. Maybe I should be judging progress from pics and not weight and this is a body recomp rather than a pure cut due to the fact that I am on 1.2g Test En and 200mg pd Var. Still a little disappointed. I'll try to get pics on Thursday. I may have to drop cals at the end of the week if progress totally stalled I suppose.......

Cardio today anyhow. I'll aim for 50 mins at least.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> That is awesome on the head hunting front mate, big congrats!
> 
> Go celebrate and take 1000mg of DNP tonight as a ermm... treat...


Cheers mate, I may have to up the dose now but 1000mg


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RS4 said:


> How long have you been on DNP mate and at what dose? I started dhacks, today is day 3 @375mg ed. I had difficulty sleeping last night so im going to pop it all in the morning instead of am and pm. Still early days but no negative effect on workouts thus far.


About 10 days mate, down 16lbs, 250mg first thing in the morning, sleep is fine, thirsty all day and sweaty, slightly lethargic too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 14 update : weight is 266lbs. Weight seems to have stalled. Maybe I should be judging progress from pics and not weight and this is a body recomp rather than a pure cut due to the fact that I am on 1.2g Test En and 200mg pd Var. Still a little disappointed. I'll try to get pics on Thursday. I may have to drop cals at the end of the week if progress totally stalled I suppose.......
> 
> Cardio today anyhow. I'll aim for 50 mins at least.


Morning mate, defo go by the mirror on a recomp 

Weigh in once a week to keep an eye on it going either way


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, defo go by the mirror on a recomp
> 
> Weigh in once a week to keep an eye on it going either way


Morning mate, how are you? Good advice, I will stick to that. Trousers are defo looser which is a good sign


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, how are you? Good advice, I will stick to that. Trousers are defo looser which is a good sign


I'm good thanks mate, car all sorted for work today?

That's a good sign indeed!

Mine aren't lol only been back training legs for 3 weeks and they look sprayed on pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Car all fine now thanks, 2 ignition coils, 6 spark plugs and a new battery = £350. Runs very smooth now though.

Cheers, what size are your trousers/jeans then? 38" for me, was very tight around quads (loose around waist) but easing off now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Car all fine now thanks, 2 ignition coils, 6 spark plugs and a new battery = £350. Runs very smooth now though.
> 
> Cheers, what size are your trousers/jeans then? 38" for me, was very tight around quads (loose around waist) but easing off now.


Bloody cars! Glad it's sorted, now you can drive round the m25 all day 

I'm skinny remember lol

32", fine in waist but tight on quads and bum lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

50 mins steady state cardio on treadmill @ 120BPM and just above. Found it to be easy, getting much fitter. Still feeling lower back so may try the cross trainer next time but looks a bit metrosexual for me. Anybody used one?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cool that your getting the fitness mate ! Feels wicked the 1st time you realise your not getting tired dont it lol.

Cross trainers are good when your a big guy ! But i sometimes feel them on my lower back with the skiing motion so dunno mate ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> 50 mins steady state cardio on treadmill @ 120BPM and just above. Found it to be easy, getting much fitter. Still feeling lower back so may try the cross trainer next time but looks a bit metrosexual for me. Anybody used one?


yeah, I've used one. But then I'm very metrosexual. 

If you've got a dodgy back they're lower impact than a treadmill.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 15 update : 263lbs (down 19lbs overall), over the moon with that, shows the importance of the cardio. Today is weights (DL and BP) so hopefully I'll get a pic up. Tomorrow I'm going for 1 hour cardio.

Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 15 update : 263lbs (down 19lbs overall), over the moon with that, shows the importance of the cardio. Today is weights (DL and BP) so hopefully I'll get a pic up. Tomorrow I'm going for 1 hour cardio.
> 
> Onwards and upwards!!


Great work mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just been gym. Low carbs defo affecting strength. Struggled on 2*140KG BP and saw stars/nearly blacked out on 220KG DL. No pics again. A journal without pics is like a strip joint without a knocking shop in the back  I will sort it ASAP.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dnp and low cals is murder for strength.mate, don't worry though It's only temporary. Think of the rebound!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dnp and low cals is murder for strength.mate, don't worry though It's only temporary. Think of the rebound!!


X2

Plus those are still good numbers!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for support GB and Rob, much appreciated boys, as a strength trainer this is when I usually think, fck this, I wanna be strong, bin the diet. I am determined to stick it out though and yes, you are correct, the rebound is going to be great. I have been planning my rebound already and here is a sneak peak (probably lots of changes to be made):-

6 week SHIC

10ml PC OneRip pw for the first two weeks

2g PC Test En pw

2g PC Tren En pw

2g PC Mast En pw

100mg PC Dbol pd

100mg PC Oxy pd

100mg PC Proviron pd

90iu Lantus pd

20iu HGH on training days

HCG - 1000iu pw

Aromasin - 1 tab a day

1ml PC Supertren pre-WO, 3 * PW

1ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO, 3 * PW

600g P, 600g C and 250g F = approx 7k cals and more if I can eat it.

HIT training.

Should be fun.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks for support GB and Rob, much appreciated boys, as a strength trainer this is when I usually think, fck this, I wanna be strong, bin the diet. I am determined to stick it out though and yes, you are correct, the rebound is going to be great. I have been planning my rebound already and here is a sneak peak (probably lots of changes to be made):-
> 
> 6 week SHIC
> 
> ...


Faaaaaaaaack me!!!!

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

As Rob said, FACK!!!

Some serious qty's of gear!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Think some tribulus added to that would make it loads better.....pmsl

Looks awesome/scary tbh. Really hope it goes well!

What's lantus BTW?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 50 mins steady state cardio on treadmill @ 120BPM and just above. Found it to be easy, getting much fitter. Still feeling lower back so may try the cross trainer next time but looks a bit metrosexual for me. Anybody used one?


At first they are pretty hard going. Lactic acid build up in quads can be a real fvcker. You get used to it after a few times and it becomes easier. I quite like the cross trainer actually


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

X-Trainer's are great, especially for big guys, no impact on your body at all.

I like to do both X-Trainer and Treadmill, best of both.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Think some tribulus added to that would make it loads better.....pmsl
> 
> Looks awesome/scary tbh. Really hope it goes well!
> 
> What's lantus BTW?


Lantus = slow slin. SHIC will be fun and may help reach goals of 300,280,180 on compounds. Obviously health is paramount so I'll get results of blood/ECG first and go from there,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> At first they are pretty hard going. Lactic acid build up in quads can be a real fvcker. You get used to it after a few times and it becomes easier. I quite like the cross trainer actually


Thanks mate, the vision of IB on there will spur me on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 16 update : just weighed myself after a lie-in (working from home today because of snow), 258lbs !!!!

Down 24lbs, may be temporary as feel dehyrated though but fck me, progress is immense and DNP is awesome.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Day 16 update : just weighed myself after a lie-in (working from home today because of snow), 258lbs !!!!
> 
> Down 24lbs, may be temporary as feel dehyrated though but fck me, progress is immense and DNP is awesome.


That's great loss mate, cardio and dnp makes it fall off doesn't it! Obviously you'll bounce a few lbs back when your muscles start to fill out again but that's normal. The remaining loss is almost guaranteed to be pure fat


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's great loss mate, cardio and dnp makes it fall off doesn't it! Obviously you'll bounce a few lbs back when your muscles start to fill out again but that's normal. The remaining loss is almost guaranteed to be pure fat


Thanks mate, it is amazing really, I have chapped lips which are cracking, reckon I'm not drinking enough water so expect some lbs from that but overall, DNP is a wonder drug.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, it is amazing really, I have chapped lips which are cracking, reckon I'm not drinking enough water so expect some lbs from that but overall, DNP is a wonder drug.


Definitely got to get a lot of water in to you, helps with toxin removal as well created by the addition of dnp to your system. Glycerol is good to help with hydration but it is probably overkill tbh, just drink more water


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 16 update : just weighed myself after a lie-in (working from home today because of snow), 258lbs !!!!
> 
> Down 24lbs, may be temporary as feel dehyrated though but fck me, progress is immense and DNP is awesome.


Ace stuff ya monster, will throw some reps your way, defo earnt them!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

do you get any stretch marks from losing the weight so fast? or have any from gaining so much before? Well done on the cut so far.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome progress mate!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this your first time using DNP? I found the first time the best by far. Weight dropped off me like nobody's business. However the last few times Ive done it I have not lost much. Been using BRL throughout so maybe I should consider a change to something else

I'm sure its been mentioned already but if you are losing weight very rapidly then electrolyte supps are a good idea


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You tried the x trainer yet mate ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lost my way a little I suppose, carb-up on Friday and some Guinness on Sat night, just weighed myself and 264lbs. Back on it from today. I'm not dehydrated too so defo some lbs from that. Feeling much better too, not so lethargic. Diet has been fine all the way through the weekend, just the Guinness on Sat night which let me down. Anyhow, back on it and onwards and upwards. 30 mins cardio on Sat morn too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> do you get any stretch marks from losing the weight so fast? or have any from gaining so much before? Well done on the cut so far.


No stretch marks at all mate. Thx.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Is this your first time using DNP? I found the first time the best by far. Weight dropped off me like nobody's business. However the last few times Ive done it I have not lost much. Been using BRL throughout so maybe I should consider a change to something else
> 
> I'm sure its been mentioned already but if you are losing weight very rapidly then electrolyte supps are a good idea


IB, this is my first run with DNP and am amazed by it. I had a very, very sweaty night last night, worst by far but results are worth it I suppose. Using D Hacks and finding it good.

I do have electrolytes and take them occasionally. Cheers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> You tried the x trainer yet mate ?


Hey mate, gym tomorrow for weights and then X trainer on Tuesday!! First time ever!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, gym tomorrow for weights and then X trainer on Tuesday!! First time ever!!


Cool ! Let me know what you think of it ! Its common knowledge that the x trainer is better for big guys as less impact but its always small guys saying it :laugh: my lower back always pumps up on it, i prefer the treadmil,bike or rower !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RHR down to 80 and BP running at 135-140/65-70 so happy with that. One of the main aims was to get RHR down.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> RHR down to 80 and BP running at 135-140/65-70 so happy with that. One of the main aims was to get RHR down.


Your BP is better than mine, but I not too worried. Is that RHR from overnight measurements? As it drops another 10 during the night when I have trialled mine wearing monitor while sleeping.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

8 inches of snow, WFH today again so no gym 

@jon-kent, X Trainer will have to wait until Wednesday now. @Sweat, BP is fine considering the meds I am on (1.5g Test, 200mg Var pd etc). RHR is still high (I would like 70ish I reckon). Readings taken yesterday afternoon on my bed.

Anyhow, 261lbs this morning so on the downward curve again........


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If you're still wantin to cardio today jsut use the stairs at home mate, 15-20mins runnin to the top and back down again (harder than it sounds) or just using the bottom step to step up and down on for 30-40mins


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

And if you got a high ceiling do some plyo jumps and see how many of your stairs you can make :laugh:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

RACK said:


> If you're still wantin to cardio today jsut use the stairs at home mate, 15-20mins runnin to the top and back down again (harder than it sounds) or just using the bottom step to step up and down on for 30-40mins


I've done this before and it is rock hard, also being a fatty I was worried all the pounding I was doing that I was going to fall through the floor.

There is a sport where they do races up blocks of stairs in sky scrapers and the like... proper killer for your calves I reckon...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 20 update : just weighed myself, 261lbs, weight loss seems to have stalled a little (21lbs down in 20 days so still decent). No cardio yesterday either. WFH on Friday so plans are:-

Tues : SQ, BP.

Wed : Cardio

Thur : DL, OHP.

Fri : WFH.

I'll have to start doing cardio on WFH days and the weekends to accelerate weight loss. Also, I'll ask any random to take a pic this week in the gym.

@RACK and @jon-kent and @Sweat, are you guys trying to kill me  . Thanks for ideas though.

Diet was perfect yesterday although lethargy was an absolute killer, the only side which bothers me really (only take my Clen/T3 mix on working days so that may be the issue here), all other sides (heat, sweating in the night) don't bother me. Need to order some T3 from D-Hacks I think and take on non-working days too.....

Will step it up this week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 20 update : just weighed myself, 261lbs, weight loss seems to have stalled a little (21lbs down in 20 days so still decent). No cardio yesterday either. WFH on Friday so plans are:-
> 
> Tues : SQ, BP.
> 
> ...


21lbs in 20 days is very good going mate, keep it up!

:beer:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Defo add the t3 in mate, it's to tun it the whole time you're taking dnp and prob a week to 10days after too to make sure no masive rebound effect.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just come back from gym, Squat (up to 220KG, max, just about got it) and BP (up to 56KG DBs). Felt pretty powerful, may have had something to do with the 2ml BSI MTREN DS which I jabbed just beforehand, slept very well over weekend and felt rested. Happy with that.

Also I got a random guy to take a pic too. I was very, very happy with improvements and all of the sweating has been worthwhile  . As usual, the pics don't seem to show what I saw in the mirror (as said I was impressed) but still a good improvement. Pic up as soon as they come through email from iPhone to work address (2.9MB so may take a while).

As a side note, I got 5 tickets for the Rule Britannia boxing event at Wembley Arena on March 16th - Ricky Burns, Nathan Cleverly, George Groves, Dereck Chisora and Liam Walsh. It's Paddy's day on the Sunday so may be a monster drinking session!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good session mate! Very strong indeed.

Lol at random people taking pics


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a good session mate! Very strong indeed.
> 
> Lol at random people taking pics


Cheers mate.

He did look worried when I asked him to come the changing room and start taking pics of me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> He did look worried when I asked him to come the changing room and start taking pics of me


I bet he did!! Poor sod will be hiding next time he sees you :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I bet he did!! Poor sod will be hiding next time he sees you :lol:


Or beckoning him in to the shower lol........only joking you big [email protected]!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Or beckoning him in to the shower lol........only joking you big [email protected]!! :lol:


Pmsl, with a tripod set up in there


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, with a tripod set up in there


Oh I think he'd have his tripod out for sure.......


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> He did look worried when I asked him to come the changing room and start taking pics of me


LMAO, that is proper class, some random massive tank of a bloke just coming up to you (I am picturing you sweating like a mofo as your on DNP) and asking for you to follow him to the changing rooms to take pictures of him!!!

HAHAHA!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 21 update : just weighed myself, 259lbs (23lbs down in 21 days). Cardio today. Plans are:-

Wed : Cardio

Thur : DL, OHP.

Fri : WFH - doc's appointment for blood test and also ECG.

Pic has been sent into work, photoshop my ugly mug out of it for work reasons and whack it up today. Pretty sh1te pic actually on my iPhone. Anyhow, good enough to gauge progress I suppose.

DIet was fine yesterday, stuck to the plan.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 21 update : just weighed myself, 259lbs (23lbs down in 21 days). Cardio today. Plans are:-
> 
> Wed : Cardio
> 
> ...


Still dropping off 

Good work! :beer:

Don't post the pic mate, I had a mare of a day with my pics fúcking with my head pmsl

@gingerben will tell you that lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This was the only pic the random took before he ran out of the changing room with butt cheeks clenched


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Still dropping off
> 
> Good work! :beer:
> 
> ...


I'll check the journal


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 108672
> 
> 
> This was the only pic the random took before he ran out of the changing room with butt cheeks clenched


Morning captain, weight is defo coming off, abs are visible, lot leaner than me ya cvnt and I been dieting for over 7 weeks now. DNP here I come...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 108672
> 
> 
> This was the only pic the random took before he ran out of the changing room with butt cheeks clenched


Mate you look awesome!!

Abs are popping, keep it up :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Beast! Leaning up nicely too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

50 mins steady state cardio at 120bpm. Much harder to get HR to 120 now so am defo fitter (I was always a good runner, cross country champion of Birkenhead and 3rd in county when a kid - hard to believe now though  ). Still haven't tried the X trainer.

Feeling much better the last few days - much more sleep and fluids are definitely helping and gym/cardio has been much more productive.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking hell mate those are some big powerfull looking abs :laugh:

Doing good mate !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:
 

> 50 mins steady state cardio at 120bpm. Much harder to get HR to 120 now so am defo fitter (I was always a good runner, cross country champion of Birkenhead and 3rd in county when a kid - hard to believe now though  ). Still haven't tried the X trainer.
> 
> Feeling much better the last few days - much more sleep and fluids are definitely helping and gym/cardio has been much more productive.


Running from the old bill 

Tbh mate I'm not a big fan of x-trainers, always fooks up my shins.

Glad your feeling better, getting primed for this super blast!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Running from the old bill
> 
> Tbh mate I'm not a big fan of x-trainers, always fooks up my shins.
> 
> Glad your feeling better, getting primed for this super blast!!!


Not far wrong where I am from, we used to goad the Old Bill and get them to chase us. Little fckers we were, good times.

Feeling fine now, body has got used to the training/diet/drug combo. Having a few problems with the little fella, feel like sex but takes ages to get hard even with the missus doing her stuff. Have upped the Test to 1.5g Test on Saturday but still not 100% so may need to up it some more. @weeman, @ausbuilt, @Pscarb, anybody, any ideas here? Don't fancy cialis/viagra etc. Taking Aromasin. I think it is the Var.

Plan is to get to 238lbs (17 stone) and see where I am at. I may continue with cut or blast away - BBOOOOOOMMM!!! Still got 20lbs to go so won't be anytime soon.

DL/OHP tomorrow at Golds and then on Friday I have the ECG and blood test. The blood test is fasted (12 hours) and is at 09:30 - only worry is that they are testing lipids and I know VAR is ruthless on lipids so do I stop for 2 days or carry on regardless. Dunno to be honest.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dnp kills my libido mate ! But i have the opposite to you ! No problems getting hard just dont want to lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Dnp kills my libido mate ! But i have the opposite to you ! No problems getting hard just dont want to lol


Thanks JK, I wonder whether it is the DNP/Var combo?? Possible, I have never used DNP before so don't know what to expect.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks JK, I wonder whether it is the DNP/Var combo?? Possible, I have never used DNP before so don't know what to expect.


Could try proviron mate, meant to help with that sort of thing as well as other benefits whilst on cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Not far wrong where I am from, we used to goad the Old Bill and get them to chase us. Little fckers we were, good times.
> 
> Feeling fine now, body has got used to the training/diet/drug combo. Having a few problems with the little fella, feel like sex but takes ages to get hard even with the missus doing her stuff. Have upped the Test to 1.5g Test on Saturday but still not 100% so may need to up it some more. @weeman, @ausbuilt, @Pscarb, anybody, any ideas here? Don't fancy cialis/viagra etc. Taking Aromasin. I think it is the Var.
> 
> ...


I'd say it's the 200mg of Var mate, have you got some proviron?

If you drop another 20lb mate and you obliques tighten up you will look brilliant! !

Any reason other than lipids to drop them? I'd say it's best to get a true reading, don't you think so too?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'd say it's the 200mg of Var mate, have you got some proviron?
> 
> If you drop another 20lb mate and you obliques tighten up you will look brilliant! !
> 
> Any reason other than lipids to drop them? I'd say it's best to get a true reading, don't you think so too?


No proviron but isn't that just oral Mast? I have vials of PC Mast En, I could jab some of that. I can get some Proviron sourced pronto.

Thanks mate.

Just the lipids, don't want doc to think I have an issue with liver etc. Will probably be off the scale now anyhow after 3 weeks of 200mg VAR pd. Even if I dropped them now, may take a while to get lipids back on track.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Could try proviron mate, meant to help with that sort of thing as well as other benefits whilst on cycle


Thanks Ben, going to give it another shot for research purposes when kids go to bed. I'll report back findings 

Seriously, prov sounds a good idea and I have used it at 200mg a day before and was a Sexual Tyranosaurus!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ben, going to give it another shot for research purposes when kids go to bed. I'll report back findings
> 
> Seriously, prov sounds a good idea and I have used it at 200mg a day before and was a Sexual Tyranosaurus!!


I might get some too as dbol seems to be keeping my rapeyness at bay this cycle!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> No proviron but isn't that just oral Mast? I have vials of PC Mast En, I could jab some of that. I can get some Proviron sourced pronto.
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> Just the lipids, don't want doc to think I have an issue with liver etc. Will probably be off the scale now anyhow after 3 weeks of 200mg VAR pd. Even if I dropped them now, may take a while to get lipids back on track.


Pretty much mate, it will free up your free test iirc.

Suppose you could pin some mast, but pill popping would be better 

See what doc says, dropping them off for a couple of days ain't worth it is it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pecker working fine tonight!!! Happy days. Will still get some proviron anyhow.

I'll stay on the Var as @R0BLET suggest as I agree with him, not worth coming off for a few days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 22 update : 259lbs (23lbs down in 22 days). Plans are:-

Today : DL, OHP at Gold's Gym, Camberley.

Fri : WFH - doc's appointment for blood test and also ECG.

Diet was ok yesterday, stuck to the plan but I was very hungry last night so had peanut butter and extra thick double cream. ALso I was drinking gallons of water, so thirsty and heat was the worst it has been.

Looking forward to weights today.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

DNP does make you lethargic and can result in a lack of motivation to have sex.

The problem with any of the drugs is that you still have to be sexually 'in the mood' fo them to work. Cialis is not too bad, has the least side effects and is long acting.

If you wanted something which made you hard without any effort at all you would have to consider something like caverject which invovled inhecting the veins in your knob which seems a little extreme even for me!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 22 update : 259lbs (23lbs down in 22 days). Plans are:-
> 
> Today : DL, OHP at Gold's Gym, Camberley.
> 
> ...


Have a good day mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad gym session, was like lifting weights through treacle, burnt out after 1 set, I stuck at it and did DLs and OHPs. Must be the lack of carbs and also the 3rd day on the bounce in the gym - I did go quite heavy on Tuesday too.

Because I was so weak, I concentrated on grip strength on DLs and did 200kg.

Even pinning 2ml PC Supertren beforehand didn't help.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Bad gym session, was like lifting weights through treacle, burnt out after 1 set, I stuck at it and did DLs and OHPs. Must be the lack of carbs and also the 3rd day on the bounce in the gym - I did go quite heavy on Tuesday too.
> 
> Because I was so weak, I concentrated on grip strength on DLs and did 200kg.
> 
> Even pinning 2ml PC Supertren beforehand didn't help.


I'm blaming sex 

Write it off mate, but 200kg dl's is still awesome!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm blaming sex
> 
> Write it off mate, but 200kg dl's is still awesome!


Haahaa, yes, I know athletes don't have sex a few days before a major event. If that was me with the gym = no sex at all 

Cheers.

I want some liquid chalk and some smelling salts. I want to morph into Benni Magnusson after the sniff  Where is the best place to get them?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, yes, I know athletes don't have sex a few days before a major event. If that was me with the gym = no sex at all
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> I want some liquid chalk and some smelling salts. I want to morph into Benni Magnusson after the sniff  Where is the best place to get them?


Before my fight i lasted a week with no sex lol

Myproteins liquid chalk is good ! Also used another called liquidgrip or something like that.

Think Ewen gets smelling salts from strength shop


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Low carbs and Dnp made me feel like that too. I started off my sessions rareing to go and after 10 mins I was fvcked.

I foubd a good stimulant before wo worked well. I have some old formula rocket fuel left over that has 1,3dmaa in it which is now banned but it perks you up a treat! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, yes, I know athletes don't have sex a few days before a major event. If that was me with the gym = no sex at all
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> I want some liquid chalk and some smelling salts. I want to morph into Benni Magnusson after the sniff  Where is the best place to get them?


Lol, I need sex! I don't care what effects it has in the gym 

Like JK says mate, MP do chalk and most chemists do smelling salts tbh.

Crack on!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuk smelling salts mate ! From everything ive read for a proper strongman kick you want nose torque !!! (Man strength smelling salts)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Before my fight i lasted a week with no sex lol
> 
> Myproteins liquid chalk is good ! Also used another called liquidgrip or something like that.
> 
> Think Ewen gets smelling salts from strength shop


A week, that is good going mate, hope you won to make it worthwhile 

I'll put out a mention for Ewen. Thanks.

Nose Torque, that's the fella too!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Low carbs and Dnp made me feel like that too. I started off my sessions rareing to go and after 10 mins I was fvcked.
> 
> I foubd a good stimulant before wo worked well. I have some old formula rocket fuel left over that has 1,3dmaa in it which is now banned but it perks you up a treat! Lol


I don't like stims though - I have to go back to work too. Can't be whizzed up in the office 

Tiredness, pure and simple, I was fine on Tuesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I need sex! I don't care what effects it has in the gym
> 
> Like JK says mate, MP do chalk and most chemists do smelling salts tbh.
> 
> Crack on!!


Sex is a higher priority for me than the gym too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@ewen,

Just ordered those Adidas squat shoes from Sugarray. Looking forward to working out in them.

Cheers.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> A week, that is good going mate, hope you won to make it worthwhile
> 
> I'll put out a mention for Ewen. Thanks.
> 
> Nose Torque, that's the fella too!!!


Of course i fcuking won mate :lol:

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/miscellaneous-products/nose-tork.html

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/miscellaneous-products/liquid-grip.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Of course i fcuking won mate :lol:
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/miscellaneous-products/nose-tork.html
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/miscellaneous-products/liquid-grip.html


Good lad!!!

Just ordered both of those, thanks mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Good lad!!!
> 
> Just ordered both of those, thanks mate.


Haha cheers mate,

Good man ! Let me know how strong that nose stuff really is !


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ive used mp's liquid chalk matey, its good 2 go, not allowed chalk in my gym gets to messy small gym, so use the liquid chalk does a pritty good job,

hows the powerlifting going? what cycle you running now mr.prochem lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> ive used mp's liquid chalk matey, its good 2 go, not allowed chalk in my gym gets to messy small gym, so use the liquid chalk does a pritty good job,
> 
> hows the powerlifting going? what cycle you running now mr.prochem lol


Hey Zack,

All good mate, you? Cutting at the moment (see first post in journal) - essentially 250mg pd DNP, some clen/t3, 1.5g Test and 200mg pd Anavar. Down 23lbs in 22 days so going well. Powerlifting is on hold as I have no power on this cut.

How's things? You running anything?

I am 117KG at the moment, if I can get down to 110KG then my figures stack up - 1.5*bw BP, 2*bw SQ and 2.5bw DL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 23 update : 258lbs (24lbs down in 23 days).

Today : WFH - doc's appointment for fasted blood test and also ECG at 09:30. I'm startving already.

Diet was ok yesterday, stuck to the plan but I was very hungry last night so had peanut butter and extra thick double cream.

I splurged out last night. Bought gym shoes, liquid chalk and nose torque. Also ordered 2*T3 and 1*DNP from DHacks. That should keep me going until March 31st. Nearly 1/3 of the way there.

Weight loss is stalling but body recomp is going well (I am on 1.5g Test and 200mg pd VAR). I will start judging on pics I reckon. Options if weight loss stalls:-

1.) - Less food, drop cals. I'll need Sibutramine for this.

2.) - More cardio.

3.) - Higher doses of DBP/Clen/T3 - I don't really want to do this if poss.

Most favourable would be 2 followed by 1. 3 is desperation stakes only.

One last thing, I am having sh1tloads of mad dreams at the moment. Is this the DNP?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you used any DNP other than DHacks? If so how did it compare?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Have you used any DNP other than DHacks? If so how did it compare?


Hello mate, this is my first DNP run so only used DHacks. Seems decent enough judging by weight loss and the heat.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 23 update : 258lbs (24lbs down in 23 days).
> 
> Today : WFH - doc's appointment for fasted blood test and also ECG at 09:30. I'm startving already.
> 
> ...


Have fun at the docs 

Nice spending spree lol mine is £100 at the butcher's today pmsl

I'd go 2, 1 then 3 mate. Your looking really well and when you drop of the dnp you'll look sweet!!

Not sure on mad dreams, I have them in general nowadays lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Right, back from docs, had blood test and ECG.

Blood needs to be sent away to lab.

Something which worried me about ECG though. After the 1 minute test, she stated the results look "fairly normal" - I took this as a way of stating that there may be an area of concern. Also she advised me to book an appointment with the Dr to get my results. I'm pretty sure usually, the docs get the results back and only call you if any issues. This is what happened with my last blood test, I heard nothing and had to ring up and ask for results, only to be told, all fine.

Therefore I am worried and will now worry until next Friday.



Maybe I am worrying about fook all, we'll see next Friday I suppose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Right, back from docs, had blood test and ECG.
> 
> Blood needs to be sent away to lab.
> 
> ...


Your worrying over nothing, carry on sir


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wouldn't worry mate, if anythin was wrong they usually tell you pretty quick


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Your worrying over nothing, carry on sir


Cheers Rob, hope so mate!! ECG was my only concern really.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> Wouldn't worry mate, if anythin was wrong they usually tell you pretty quick


Thanks John.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

As above said mate, no need to worry, very unlikely it is anything.

She prob just fancied you and wanted an oppurtuinity to see you at the surgery again to perv... maybe...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I've had a weekend off Var, stayed on DNP, my stash of T3/DNP arrived so I have added T3 to my stack - I have amended OP.

I had a full day off diet yesterday and weighed myself this morning - still 258lbs. Big week for me, hope to drop some lbs this week. Schedule:-

Mon : SQ/BP (2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-wo, got my nose tork, will use on squat  , hopefull go for 230/240ish )

Tue : Cardio (going for an hour)

Wed : DL/OHP (2.5ml PC Supertren pre-wo, nose tork on DL )

Thu : Cardio

Fri : ECG and blood test results.

Back on diet today and will be strict this week. Push on with cardio too.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

The above sounds good captain.

I'm starting to ramp up my cardio too as in my journal, going to do it during lunch breaks to make use of the "dead" time ideally.

Enjoy the rest of your day mate and lets see a big weight drop this week, smash it!!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alright mate ! Walk home from the gym if possible once or twice ! My house is about 3 miles away from the gym and so far my best time is 40mins. Wicked cardio mate and it spares muscle as well !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> The above sounds good captain.
> 
> I'm starting to ramp up my cardio too as in my journal, going to do it during lunch breaks to make use of the "dead" time ideally.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day mate and lets see a big weight drop this week, smash it!!!!


Cheers mate, let's smash it this week. I work out/do cardio at lunch already. I am up at 04:00 and home for about 17:30 but am too tired for cardio after work.

I'll try to lose 6lbs this week, may up the DNP to the dreaded 500mg pd 

What are your aims mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate ! Walk home from the gym if possible once or twice ! My house is about 3 miles away from the gym and so far my best time is 40mins. Wicked cardio mate and it spares muscle as well !


Hey mate,

Due to working out at lunch, I don't have the luxury of walking back from gym. I know what I need to do - cardio on non-work days but, with two kids who want my attention, I find it hard. I must try harder though.

How's the weight loss?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Due to working out at lunch, I don't have the luxury of walking back from gym. I know what I need to do - cardio on non-work days but, with two kids who want my attention, I find it hard. I must try harder though.
> 
> How's the weight loss?


Ah sh1t thats fair enough mate !!

Im 4lbs off losing 5 stone since about August mate !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Ah sh1t thats fair enough mate !!
> 
> Im 4lbs off losing 5 stone since about August mate !


Awesome work mate, well done. I'll have to pop over to journal, any recent pics over there?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Awesome work mate, well done. I'll have to pop over to journal, any recent pics over there?


Cheers mate ! Nah not pics just a vid of me on the heavybag sweating out my cold lol (page 33 i think)


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, let's smash it this week. I work out/do cardio at lunch already. I am up at 04:00 and home for about 17:30 but am too tired for cardio after work.
> 
> I'll try to lose 6lbs this week, may up the DNP to the dreaded 500mg pd
> 
> What are your aims mate?


Continued fat loss mate is my goal numero 1, dropped 11.2kg now in 8 weeks or 25lb's for you old timers...

Need another 8-9kg I reckon to be "lean", not got visible abs yet, unlike you, ya cvnt!!!

I also need to add some size on my pidgeon chest, can press 1.5x BW or so, but my chest looks like turd.

That's it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Continued fat loss mate is my goal numero 1, dropped 11.2kg now in 8 weeks or 25lb's for you old timers...
> 
> Need another 8-9kg I reckon to be "lean", not got visible abs yet, unlike you, ya cvnt!!!
> 
> ...


You look pretty lean in the pics I've seen in your journal mate. 1.5*bw for BP is decent too.

Continued weight loss for me too.

Let's get it on!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> You look pretty lean in the pics I've seen in your journal mate. 1.5*bw for BP is decent too.
> 
> Continued weight loss for me too.
> 
> *Let's get it on!!!*







Bromance...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cant we make it a threesome :laugh: more weight loss for me this week as well !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Bromance...


Haahaa, I was thinking Mills Lane:-


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cant we make it a threesome :laugh: more weight loss for me this week as well !


Huntinggrounds's a big lad mate, I am sure we can share him!! 

3some of weight loss it is then lads...

You natty losing it Jon? I am on Clen again at the moment, DNP/T3 in cupboard but never used them before. Treat for end of Feb I think...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I was thinking Mills Lane:-


Good tune mate, not heard it before, but liking it!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Huntinggrounds's a big lad mate, I am sure we can share him!!
> 
> 3some of weight loss it is then lads...
> 
> You natty losing it Jon? I am on Clen again at the moment, DNP/T3 in cupboard but never used them before. Treat for end of Feb I think...


Haha yeah he can take it lol, im on dnp (250mg) and t3 (100mg) a day mate, no gear just that,training,diet.

Cant believe you havnt been tempted to try the dnp to see what the fuss is about lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah he can take it lol, im on dnp (250mg) and t3 (100mg) a day mate, no gear just that,training,diet.
> 
> Cant believe you havnt been tempted to try the dnp to see what the fuss is about lol


I'll be on it very shortly, next couple of weeks. Done 8 weeks so far of alternating ECA and Clen for 2 weeks each. Losses are a lot slower now, but to be expected I guess.

Sorry if i'm cluttering up your journo Hunting.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I'll be on it very shortly, next couple of weeks. Done 8 weeks so far of alternating ECA and Clen for 2 weeks each. Losses are a lot slower now, but to be expected I guess.
> 
> Sorry if i'm cluttering up your journo Hunting.


Yeah go for it mate you put the work in without it !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Good tune mate, not heard it before, but liking it!


Haahaa, you loon, Mills Lane is a boxing referee and his catch phrase is "Let's get it on". I'm a boxing nut!!

Don't know who the tune is


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 26 update : 257lbs (25lbs down in 26 days). Happy with that after a full day on Saturday of food and Guinness, no cardio over weekend too.

Back on track today.

Mon : SQ/BP (SQ hopefully go for 230/240ish). I may be good for some big numbers after 3 days of rest and also lots of food on Saturday - I'll give it a shot anyhow.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Fvck off with telling us about your guiness drinking... it's just not fair!!

Any more gloating from you on the Guiness front and i will desub from your journal... getting too jealous!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 109161


The fuel of champions! :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got back from gym, I have never sweated so much in all of my life. Jabbed 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-wo, stung for about 2 mins, felt nice aggression only to be weak as a kitten due to DNP/Keto.

Squats - failed on 230KG, got 7/8 way down.

Bench - up to 2*130 and was toast. Finished.

Disappointing but the weight loss/body recomp is the most important aspect at the moment and I am looking much better in the mirror. Will try to get pic on Wednesday.

Still sweating heavily!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how anyone can enjoy guinness ill never know


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

kingdale said:


> how anyone can enjoy guinness ill never know


 :ban:

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Just got back from gym, I have never sweated so much in all of my life. Jabbed 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-wo, stung for about 2 mins, felt nice aggression only to be weak as a kitten due to DNP/Keto.
> 
> Squats - failed on 230KG, got 7/8 way down.
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it mate (HA!) strength will drop on a cut like yours and dnp just makes it even worse. The rebound when you up carbs and hit that shic is going to be immense!!

Have youj thought about trying a higher volume routine for a week or so? Lower weights a bit, bash out more reps just to mix it up?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> how anyone can enjoy guinness ill never know


Do you have spiky hair and enjoy One Direction??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't sweat it mate (HA!) strength will drop on a cut like yours and dnp just makes it even worse. The rebound when you up carbs and hit that shic is going to be immense!!
> 
> Have youj thought about trying a higher volume routine for a week or so? Lower weights a bit, bash out more reps just to mix it up?


Just stopped sweating!! Resigned myself to being weak for a while !!

Strength is down but endurance even more so and therefore more reps is a non-starter mate. Thanks for opinions though!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Just stopped sweating!! Resigned myself to being weak for a while !!
> 
> Strength is down but endurance even more so and therefore more reps is a non-starter mate. Thanks for opinions though!!


Pussy :whistling: :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Just stopped sweating!! Resigned myself to being weak for a while !!
> 
> Strength is down but endurance even more so and therefore more reps is a non-starter mate. Thanks for opinions though!!


My training is all high reps at the mo (see what i mean in my journal entry today) and today i was breathing and sweating out of my a$$ :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> My training is all high reps at the mo (see what i mean in my journal entry today) and today i was breathing and sweating out of my a$$ :laugh:


Mmmm, interesting Jon, let me have a think. I hate high reps anyhow and don't do them even when fully fuelled.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Mmmm, interesting Jon, let me have a think. I hate high reps anyhow and don't do them even when fully fuelled.


Haha it is sh1t mate but its good for getting you sweating and breathing hard !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Haha it is sh1t mate but its good for getting you sweating and breathing hard !


A **** would do the same but be much more enjoyable


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> A **** would do the same but be much more enjoyable


Haha same here mate but the training lasts longer :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@ewen, you were right about the Nose Tork mate.

I've got a stinking cold, one of those where nostrils burn and make eyes water. I have been blowing nose continually over weekend and around nostrils is dry and sore. Anyhow, I am messing about with the Nose Tork in the office today, open it up to have a small sniff just to see how strong it is. It gets to about 6" from my nose, it hits me, my nostrils explode, eyes streaming and red and coughing my guts up. Obviously everybody in the office looked and laughed and I felt a right idiot.

Phew, that stuff is strong!! I decided to leave it in my draw and not to use in the gym until nostrils clear up!!



It did open the nostrils up though and I could breathe properly for my gym session!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Do you have spiky hair and enjoy One Direction??


no but gota admit i sometimes buy those colourful cocktails with umbrellas and stuff in


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> no but gota admit i sometimes buy those colourful cocktails with umbrellas and stuff in


Nothing wrong with that, I buy them too, only for birds though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @ewen, you were right about the Nose Tork mate.
> 
> I've got a stinking cold, one of those where nostrils burn and make eyes water. I have been blowing nose continually over weekend and around nostrils is dry and sore. Anyhow, I am messing about with the Nose Tork in the office today, open it up to have a small sniff just to see how strong it is. It gets to about 6" from my nose, it hits me, my nostrils explode, eyes streaming and red and coughing my guts up. Obviously everybody in the office looked and laughed and I felt a right idiot.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

i have a vial of mckenzies smelling salts and i thought they were strong , i had nose tork about half an inch from nose first time and fcuk me never again haha .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers for the heads up on the nose tork lads. I'll stick to head butting the bar pre lift thanks very much


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

is the nose tork used purely to hurt you and get you to lift more?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> i have a vial of mckenzies smelling salts and i thought they were strong , i had nose tork about half an inch from nose first time and fcuk me never again haha .


Stitched me up good and proper then, didn't ya ??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Cheers for the heads up on the nose tork lads. I'll stick to head butting the bar pre lift thanks very much


Butting the bar is much more preferable then Nose Tork Mingster mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> is the nose tork used purely to hurt you and get you to lift more?


Primarily used as a psyching aid, for 1RMs etc.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just got back from gym, I have never sweated so much in all of my life. *Jabbed 2.5 liters Guiness Draft into each kidney* pre-wo, stung for about 2 mins, felt nice aggression only to be weak as a kitten due to DNP/Keto.
> 
> Squats - failed on 230KG, got 7/8 way down *and fell over*
> 
> ...


Interesting workout there mate...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Interesting workout there mate...


Haahaa, nice one Sweaty Mofo!!



Stop talking about Guinness, I could murder a pint!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 27 update : 254lbs (28lbs down in 27 days). Weight is falling off me. Sweating is insane too, had to change sheets and 2 T shirts in the night.

Tues : Cardio - going for an hour at 120bpm on treadmill.

2 stone down, wow!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Question : What is the longest anybody has run DNP for? I am considering running it for the full 12 weeks. Has this been done before by anybody? Any issues with it? I feel fine on it.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

What up nob jockey


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

CJ said:


> What up nob jockey


Haahaa, welcome to the land of the giants


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 27 update : 254lbs (28lbs down in 27 days). Weight is falling off me. Sweating is insane too, had to change sheets and 2 T shirts in the night.
> 
> Tues : Cardio - going for an hour at 120bpm on treadmill.
> 
> 2 stone down, wow!!!


carefull today mate, winds blowing a storm, dont want you floating away, going to stuff your pockets with bricks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> carefull today mate, winds blowing a storm, dont want you floating away, going to stuff your pockets with bricks


Hey Zack,

I'm not a Pencil Neck yet!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Zack,
> 
> I'm not a Pencil Neck yet!!


good, cause wed have to elect a new penas to deal with you lol, hows trianing? how much you planning to lose btw?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

60 mins steady state cardio done on treadmill @120bpm. Felt strong for first 50 mins and then struggled in last 10.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> good, cause wed have to elect a new penas to deal with you lol, hows trianing? how much you planning to lose btw?


Haahaa, I am the PenAs, there is no successor.

Dunno mate, maybe another 2 stone I reckon, get down to 220-230 and take a look. I have a treeeemendous SHIC planned then


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I am the PenAs, there is no successor.
> 
> Dunno mate, maybe another 2 stone I reckon, get down to 220-230 and take a look. I have a treeeemendous SHIC planned then


i been thinking about an all out SHIC to, what you got planned? talk dirty, thats alot of weight man your abig lad, but you dont look fat in your avi(no ****) what you tryna do be a bodybuilder


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> i been thinking about an all out SHIC to, what you got planned? talk dirty, thats alot of weight man your abig lad, but you dont look fat in your avi(no ****) what you tryna do be a bodybuilder


Avi was last year after cut at about 250lbs, I have a lot more muscle this year but want to get ripped as a prime for my SHIC.

SHIC - 6 weeks.

10ml PC OneRip pw for the first two weeks

2g PC Test En pw

2g PC Tren En pw

2g PC Mast En pw

100mg PC Dbol pd - first 4 weeks

100mg PC Oxy pd - first 4 weeks

100mg PC Proviron pd

90iu Lantus pd 2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off

20iu HGH on training days

HCG - 1000iu pw

Aromasin - 1 tab a day

2ml PC Supertren pre-WO, 3 * PW

2ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO, 3 * PW

600g P, 600g C and 250g F = approx 7k cals.

HIT training.

Something like that. Still in planning stage.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Avi was last year after cut at about 250lbs, I have a lot more muscle this year but want to get ripped as a prime for my SHIC.
> 
> SHIC - 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


holy sh1te balls, if i tuck that much gear id implode! you defo need to write up on your journal how that goes! and take a pic of all that gear so i can add it to my **** bank.lol you doing much powerlifting while your doing all this cutting? so the SHIC will commence in the next few weeks, going off the rate your losing weight cant be long off


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> holy sh1te balls, if i tuck that much gear id implode! you defo need to write up on your journal how that goes! and take a pic of all that gear so i can add it to my **** bank.lol you doing much powerlifting while your doing all this cutting? so the SHIC will commence in the next few weeks, going off the rate your losing weight cant be long off


I'll start another journal mate, will be fun, with pics and vids etc. I will be in a new job and gym and will have gym buddies etc. I'm planning on starting around beginning of April.

I cannot even squat 230KG at the moment due to lack of carbs, I am pretty weak, I did a double on 130kg on BP and struggled like fck. Just going to struggle through this cut and booommm!!

How is your SHIC looking?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Avi was last year after cut at about 250lbs, I have a lot more muscle this year but want to get ripped as a prime for my SHIC.
> 
> SHIC - 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Now thats what I call a SHIC!!!  hehe


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'll start another journal mate, will be fun, with pics and vids etc. I will be in a new job and gym and will have gym buddies etc. I'm planning on starting around beginning of April.
> 
> I cannot even squat 230KG at the moment due to lack of carbs, I am pretty weak, I did a double on 130kg on BP and struggled like fck. Just going to struggle through this cut and booommm!!
> 
> How is your SHIC looking?


yeh its a pain in the ****, remeber when i was cutting last year, just wanted to try carb cycling see how it feels, low carb days i was fcuked, but had the best pumps in the gym, was fekkin weird, i dont plan on cutting until april may either, want to bulk to a fat fcuk, then cut.

i need a gym buddy and a new gym, been in the current for to long, getting boring, on a plus not i got 120x6 on decline bench other day, i want 150 in the next few weeks, cut out flat bench, hit 140 and my shoulders never been the same.

ive not currently decided on my SHIC, i maybe paying out the **** for a wedding this year, will know by february, if it gets put on hold then im going all out on cycle

medium to high doses off hgh test,equipose,tren,naps,igf-lr3,ghrp6, maybe even dabble in some insulin for the first time. oh and masteron lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Avi was last year after cut at about 250lbs, I have a lot more muscle this year but want to get ripped as a prime for my SHIC.
> 
> SHIC - 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


you doing a journal on that? should read all responses before asking questions


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> you doing a journal on that? should read all responses before asking questions


Of course mate, will be fun, vids/pics etc.

Just throw questions up now, will help in the planning stage.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> yeh its a pain in the ****, remeber when i was cutting last year, just wanted to try carb cycling see how it feels, low carb days i was fcuked, but had the best pumps in the gym, was fekkin weird, i dont plan on cutting until april may either, want to bulk to a fat fcuk, then cut.
> 
> i need a gym buddy and a new gym, been in the current for to long, getting boring, on a plus not i got 120x6 on decline bench other day, i want 150 in the next few weeks, cut out flat bench, hit 140 and my shoulders never been the same.
> 
> ...


I have never done carb cycling mate. Benching is coming along mate, well done.

Bin the wedding, hit the SHIC  Sounds interesting, what kind of doses?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Of course mate, will be fun, vids/pics etc.
> 
> Just throw questions up now, will help in the planning stage.


why proviron?

how much will your total HGH weekly be?

prochem dbol always found ****, but love everything else.

is lantus slow acting slin?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Of course mate, will be fun, vids/pics etc.
> 
> Just throw questions up now, will help in the planning stage.


will be good to see im planning to do a shic next year although it will be way smaller.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> why proviron?
> 
> how much will your total HGH weekly be?
> 
> ...


Prov = I love this med, keeps sex drive high.

60iu GH pw = approx £60 pw

I have old PC DBOL and they seem OK to me.

Yep, Lantus is slow acting slin. 30iu * 3.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I have never done carb cycling mate. Benching is coming along mate, well done.
> 
> Bin the wedding, hit the SHIC  Sounds interesting, what kind of doses?


yeh just need to put some weight on, thats what i said,mrs werent to impressed, lol

hgh 25-30 ius weekly (bearing in mind im alot smaller then you, so my doses reflect my weight)

test 1500mg weekly

tren ace 100mg eod

masteron 600mg weekly

igf-lr3 90mcg 3x weekly

naps 100mg daily

equipose 1000-1500mg weekly

not sure about slin, never used it before, not sure its justified, but this will be a lean bulk SHIC not 100% SHIC but will definantely be a shock to my system


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> will be good to see im planning to do a shic next year although it will be way smaller.


Throw your plan up mate, let's see.........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> yeh just need to put some weight on, thats what i said,mrs werent to impressed, lol
> 
> hgh 25-30 ius weekly (bearing in mind im alot smaller then you, so my doses reflect my weight)
> 
> ...


Looks good, I would throw some slin in. Also make sure you prime first - see posts all over the net by Marcus300. Diet??


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Prov = I love this med, keeps sex drive high.
> 
> 60iu GH pw = approx £60 pw
> 
> ...


you not wurried about all the hypo wurries while sleeping? i suppose with that many carbs shouldnt be an issue, what growth you gonna use?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/32543-short-burst-cycling-explained.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> you not wurried about all the hypo wurries while sleeping? i suppose with that many carbs shouldnt be an issue, what growth you gonna use?


Loads of carbs so will be fine, no hypo.

GH - dunno yet, have used Hyge and they were OK, can't get pharma, heard rips were good for a while. Prob hyge unless something else takes my eye. You?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Throw your plan up mate, let's see.........


As it stands thinking test E for 4 weeks first just to let it start kicking in 1g a week. Then for the actual shic test e 250mg a everyday. Tren A everyday for 6 weeks not sure on the dosage yet. Then orals 50-100mg oxys and dbol. Not all for definite yet going to do a couple of cycles between now and then so might want to change it around by then.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> As it stands thinking test E for 4 weeks first just to let it start kicking in 1g a week. Then for the actual shic test e 250mg a everyday. Tren A everyday for 6 weeks not sure on the dosage yet. Then orals 50-100mg oxys and dbol. Not all for definite yet going to do a couple of cycles between now and then so might want to change it around by then.


Prime first. Then hit it hard. 30 days to 6 weeks is the ideal time frame according to the "experts" on the net. Eat sh1tloads. Lift very, very heavy. Job done


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Prime first. Then hit it hard. 30 days to 6 weeks is the ideal time frame according to the "experts" on the net. Eat sh1tloads. Lift very, very heavy. Job done


Cant wait. Being eating plenty this year gone from 11 and a half stone to 15 and a half put on some fat but at least im not 11 and a half stone at the age of 21 anymore haha.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening pimp!

Hope all is going well and weight is still flying off!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Evening pimp!
> 
> Hope all is going well and weight is still flying off!


Morning mate,

All good. How's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 28 update : 250lbs (32lbs down in 27 days). Weight is absolutely falling off me. Not too sure if the weight is representative though as I am pretty ill at the moment, went to bed last night without last shake etc and feel dehydrated this morning. I'll see what I weigh tomorrow.

Wed : DL and OHP. I am ill so may do higher reps sh1te.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Day 28 update : 250lbs (32lbs down in 27 days). Weight is absolutely falling off me. Not too sure if the weight is representative though as I am pretty ill at the moment, went to bed last night without last shake etc and feel dehydrated this morning. I'll see what I weigh tomorrow.
> 
> Wed : DL and OHP. I am ill so may do higher reps sh1te.


That's bonkers weight loss mate, well done. Do you have a target weight in mind?

Lol at "higher reps sh1te" :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's bonkers weight loss mate, well done. Do you have a target weight in mind?
> 
> Lol at "higher reps sh1te" :lol:


Morning mate,

Originally, I wanted to get to 238lbs (17st) but now I am aiming for mid 220's. That would be really good condition for me. Then explode.

How's things mate. I haven't popped into journal for a while as not been on as much in evenings. Too busy arguing with missus!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Originally, I wanted to get to 238lbs (17st) but now I am aiming for mid 220's. That would be really good condition for me. Then explode.
> 
> How's things mate. I haven't popped into journal for a while as not been on as much in evenings. Too busy arguing with missus!!


Yeah you'd be in good shape then and well primed for a huge rebound. Sounds like a good plan mate, especially if you can keep the bad weight off on the blast.

I'm good thanks mate, ticking along nicely with this cycle, just coming to the end of first 4 weeks tomorrow so will weigh in and do some more measurements and pics etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just been gym, struggled today, feeling weak. Lifting through treacle.

Deadlifts up to 180KG and OHPs. Looking at myself in the mirror, I still have a fair amount of weight to shift.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Your doing good mate dont worry ! Im down to 16.7 and still dont look half as good as you !


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

subbed.

Good luck mate, looking forward to seeing you get to your goals.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

quite depressing reading a journal and your feeling like sh*t lifts are the same as my good lifts :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah you'd be in good shape then and well primed for a huge rebound. Sounds like a good plan mate, especially if you can keep the bad weight off on the blast.
> 
> I'm good thanks mate, ticking along nicely with this cycle, just coming to the end of first 4 weeks tomorrow so will weigh in and do some more measurements and pics etc.


I think I would look decent in 220's and would be happy with that in readiness for rebound.

I'll pop into journal tomorrow to take a look at pics etc. Good luck mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Your doing good mate dont worry ! Im down to 16.7 and still dont look half as good as you !


Thanks Jon. How's it going? Still losing weight? When is your next fight? I know nothing about MMA - I trust they have weight classes, will you be a different weight class now?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ghostspike said:


> subbed.
> 
> Good luck mate, looking forward to seeing you get to your goals.


Thanks mate, will try to get more pics up soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> quite depressing reading a journal and your feeling like sh*t lifts are the same as my good lifts :lol:


Haahaa, sorry mate, all relative, the lifts are down a lot for me. 270KG DL is my PB and now doing 180KG and failing on 200KG 

Keep going anyhow, how long have you been lifting? Age/weight? Do you have a journal too?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyhow, I have been rehydrating all day and am feeling better, just chesty stuff now. Will be interesting to weight myself tomorrow morning.

Big end of the week for me.

Thurs : 1 hour cardio.

Fri : Results of blood test and ECG.

Sat : Refeed. Got some lovely curry sauces from M&S and have been buying up reduced price fish from Morrisons to throw in (fish curry is lovely). Snapped up loads of monkfish tails and fillets last night. Yum yum, looking forward to it.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, sorry mate, all relative, the lifts are down a lot for me. 270KG DL is my PB and now doing 180KG and failing on 200KG
> 
> Keep going anyhow, how long have you been lifting? Age/weight? Do you have a journal too?


I'm 21 started training again about 9 months ago again after ages off and had got down to 11 and a half stone. Before that i trained for 2 years but wasnt doing it properly and was spending more time sticking stuff up my nose. Upto 15 and a half now and bench is 110kg x3 reps, deadlift 190kg x 2 and squat 160kg x6. But im on the last week of my cycle now so just hope strength stays decent should do i keep my calories up. No journal but think i will start one for my next cycle going to be a cut before summer i think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I'm 21 started training again about 9 months ago again after ages off and had got down to 11 and a half stone. Before that i trained for 2 years but wasnt doing it properly and was spending more time sticking stuff up my nose. Upto 15 and a half now and bench is 110kg x3 reps, deadlift 190kg x 2 and squat 160kg x6. But im on the last week of my cycle now so just hope strength stays decent should do i keep my calories up. No journal but think i will start one for my next cycle going to be a cut before summer i think.


Decent lifts for 21yo, 15 1/2 stone too. Well done. Stick at it. Bang a journal up mate, I'll sub.

My lifts will rocket up once I start eating 7k cals a day and start the SHIC  Looking forward to that.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Decent lifts for 21yo, 15 1/2 stone too. Well done. Stick at it. Bang a journal up mate, I'll sub.
> 
> My lifts will rocket up once I start eating 7k cals a day and start the SHIC  Looking forward to that.


Yeah they should looking forward to that journal. Imagine cutting is pretty bad for someone doing strength based training.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Yeah they should looking forward to that journal. Imagine cutting is pretty bad for someone doing strength based training.


You're right there, soul destroying losing your power and lifts but will be better for it in the long run.

If I can get down to 110KG and maintain that through SHIC, then my big 3 lifts above avi will be equal to 6 times bodyweight which is pretty decent for a powerlifter. Eventually, I would like to enter a few comps down the line.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> You're right there, soul destroying losing your power and lifts but will be better for it in the long run.
> 
> If I can get down to 110KG and maintain that through SHIC, then my big 3 lifts above avi will be equal to 6 times bodyweight which is pretty decent for a powerlifter. Eventually, I would like to enter a few comps down the line.


I would also like to try a couple of competitions eventually long way to go get though.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Powerlifting is great fun. Enter a comp and you'll be hooked:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Powerlifting is great fun. Enter a comp and you'll be hooked:thumbup1:


I'll aim for summer/autumn for my first comp. Will be awesome but a little nerve-wracking though.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I'll aim for summer/autumn for my first comp. Will be awesome but a little nerve-wracking though.


I haven't done a meet since 1998 lol. Thinking of a mini comeback but it will be like a new experience for me after all that time. My lifts aren't what they were but I can enter the M2 class

Age has some benefits


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick photo last Thursday at 258lbs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Jon. How's it going? Still losing weight? When is your next fight? I know nothing about MMA - I trust they have weight classes, will you be a different weight class now?


Yeah mate still coming off like yourself, 4lbs off losing 5st. Next fight is in may about a week before bodypower, yes mate theres weight classes, i was heavyweight but hopefully by may i'll be light heavyweight, got about a stone and a half to go so should make it lol. New vid in my journal of me doing pad work with my new lighter body lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick photo from Tuesday at about 254lbs.



I have some semblance of abs at 18st


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I haven't done a meet since 1998 lol. Thinking of a mini comeback but it will be like a new experience for me after all that time. My lifts aren't what they were but I can enter the M2 class
> 
> Age has some benefits


Where are you based Ming? SE England? If so, we can enter same comp  , you can do the geriatrics, I'll do normal


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Quick photo from Tuesday at about 254lbs.
> 
> View attachment 109406
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, well done, i know how hard it is to diet, im on my 4th week and its killing me....I love all the sweet stuff!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate still coming off like yourself, 4lbs off losing 5st. Next fight is in may about a week before bodypower, yes mate theres weight classes, i was heavyweight but hopefully by may i'll be light heavyweight, got about a stone and a half to go so should make it lol. New vid in my journal of me doing pad work with my new lighter body lol


Amazing weight loss mate, well done. You should smash through the LH division then, especially if you retain your power.

I'll pop over ASAP.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Amazing weight loss mate, well done. You should smash through the LH division then, especially if you retain your power.
> 
> I'll pop over ASAP.


Yeah hopefully mate, gym wise im stronger than ive ever been even though im lighter than ive ever been lol. Cheers mate ! You going to bodypower ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking really good mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Where are you based Ming? SE England? If so, we can enter same comp  , you can do the geriatrics, I'll do normal


NE mate. You do the kiddies classes, I'll stick with the grown ups:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Off to watch footy. L'Ar$e v Liverpool. Come on you Reds. Will reply to rest of responses later/morning. Cheers.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate. Liverpool fan? wonder how the new signing does.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey mate why do you chose Lantus over a faster acting slin like humalog?

Also jumping in on the SHIC Lark

My first run at a SHIC and just using up what i've got more than anything but:

6weeks:

2g test enth

1g tren ace

750mg deca

750mg mast

50mg var

50mg anadrol

When I have proper funding as of starting my new job My SHICs will make your testicles implode i hope.

P.s. too jelly of some abs at 18st for words!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Loads of carbs so will be fine, no hypo.
> 
> GH - dunno yet, have used Hyge and they were OK, can't get pharma, heard rips were good for a while. Prob hyge unless something else takes my eye. You?


my cousins using rips, he rates em, i think @Milky is using em to, ive used norditropin scimplexx pharma grade, was bang on the money, to expensive for me now tho bit broke, probs end up using rips or genetech i can get for a decent price if he still has some in stock


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

60 mins cardio, find it easy now. Forgot to weight myself this morning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah hopefully mate, gym wise im stronger than ive ever been even though im lighter than ive ever been lol. Cheers mate ! You going to bodypower ?


Good man. I haven't even thought about bodypower yet, I went to expo at the Excel 2 years ago, was good. What dates?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Looking good mate. Liverpool fan? wonder how the new signing does.


I'm originally from Birkenhead mate s lifelong Pool fan. Don't know much about Coutinho. Mertesacker makes me look good though, how bad was he last night?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Hey mate why do you chose Lantus over a faster acting slin like humalog?
> 
> Also jumping in on the SHIC Lark
> 
> ...


Haahaa, up the VAR and DROL to 100mg a day and looks good mate. No slin/GH - cost I suppose altho slin is very cheap anhow?

Lantus is easier to manage, I'll just jab 60iu in morning and then 30iu after work.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> my cousins using rips, he rates em, i think @Milky is using em to, ive used norditropin scimplexx pharma grade, was bang on the money, to expensive for me now tho bit broke, probs end up using rips or genetech i can get for a decent price if he still has some in stock


I'd like some Simplexx but I'll have a look about in 2 or 3 weeks. Cheers.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I'm originally from Birkenhead mate s lifelong Pool fan. Don't know much about Coutinho. Mertesacker makes me look good though, how bad was he last night?


Didnt see the full match yesterday but i have seen Mertesacker play a few shockers. Unfortunately im a Leeds fan would be a transfer window if we didnt sell our best player :crying:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, up the VAR and DROL to 100mg a day and looks good mate. No slin/GH - cost I suppose altho slin is very cheap anhow?
> 
> Lantus is easier to manage, I'll just jab 60iu in morning and then 30iu after work.


I see, well I was toying with slin to be fair so I may well do. Note made on the Lantus swell, will read more into it.

Well i've never used Growth I could afford it, what dosing/injection frequency would you suggest during a SHIC?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How much weight have you lost on DNP now mate? I'm just under 13lbs down in 24 days, actually think my caps might be underdosed..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> How much weight have you lost on DNP now mate? I'm just under 13lbs down in 24 days, actually think my caps might be underdosed..


Hello mate, about 30-32lbs in 29 lbs. But I am on 100mcg T3, Clen and also Keto. Cardio too.

Also I was super-pumped with eating like a maniac for the past 3 years


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I see, well I was toying with slin to be fair so I may well do. Note made on the Lantus swell, will read more into it.
> 
> Well i've never used Growth I could afford it, what dosing/injection frequency would you suggest during a SHIC?


GH is much more expensive mate and you'll gain more by upping the oils/orals first I reckon. More bang for buck.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> GH is much more expensive mate and you'll gain more by upping the oils/orals first I reckon. More bang for buck.


Alright mate, cheers for the input!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 60 mins cardio, find it easy now. Forgot to weight myself this morning.


Show off!!!

I'm doing the 40 mins SS cardio without too much issues, ipod in and crack along! Might have to up it soon though.

Hope your well today mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 30 update : 253lbs (29lbs down in 30 days).Weight loss stalled recently, my stomach seems to have swelled up, look pregnant, no idea what it can be, haven't changed anything, reaction to DNP or something? Weird.

Fri : 08:40, Docs appointment for results of blood test and ECG. Fingers crossed. I am WFH today. I will endeavour to do some cardio this weekend, starting today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Show off!!!
> 
> I'm doing the 40 mins SS cardio without too much issues, ipod in and crack along! Might have to up it soon though.
> 
> Hope your well today mate!


Morning mate, my SS cardio is incline walking though, get HR to 120bpm and stay there. Finding it hard to get HR to stay at 120 even at 10% incline. I may have to use X trainer or even start running but I have to be careful of lower back/knees.

All good anyhow, yourself mate??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I was worried about weight loss stalling so have produced some figures for first 4 weeks:-

Weight

Jan 2 = 282lbs

Jan 9 = 268lbs

Jan 16 = 266lbs

Jan 23 = 259lbs

Jan 30 = 253lbs

Weight loss

Week 1 = 14lbs

Week 2 = 2lbs

Week 3 = 7lbs

Week 4 = 6lbs

7 and 6 lbs down in last two weeks. I would be very happy if I can keep that up!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats a lot of weight loss. Do you you feel flat at all? Has your strength been affected much?

People say that DNP bloats you but I never found it to have that effect on me

Have you got a set duration in mind or just going to play it by ear?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Thats a lot of weight loss. Do you you feel flat at all? Has your strength been affected much?
> 
> People say that DNP bloats you but I never found it to have that effect on me
> 
> Have you got a set duration in mind or just going to play it by ear?


Don't feel particularly flat. Strength is way down, BP 140ish, DL 200ish, SQ is 210ish so defo down on totals above avi.

I am aiming for mid 220s or March 31st - whichever comes first mate. If I continue at 6 or 7 lbs a week, then 5 more weeks should do it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My weight hasnt moved all week mate....then weighed myself this morning and was 3lbs lighter ! Just sit it out mate, i like to think its my body stabilizing at a new lower weight


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> My weight hasnt moved all week mate....then weighed myself this morning and was 3lbs lighter ! Just sit it out mate, i like to think its my body stabilizing at a new lower weight


Good point Jon, think you are right, mine seems to get stuck for a little and then drops a lot quickly. Weird the way the body works!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got back from docs and got some great news.

ECG fine and nothing to worry about.

Blood test -remarkably every value (and there was a lot including RBC, liver and lipids) were in range apart from one. Thyroid function (T4) was 7.9 and lower end of range was 8.0. Essentially, I was on T3 for the most of last year  Also remember when I had my blood test I had been on DNP/T3/Clen/200mg pd VAR etc etc for 3 weeks. Boomm!!

Amazing what the body can put up with (and I have put it through it paces in my lifetime) and recover.

Onwards and upwards, green light for the SHIC


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Good point Jon, think you are right, mine seems to get stuck for a little and then drops a lot quickly. Weird the way the body works!!


I think its because we'r so big compared to normal people haha :laugh: our body has to take a while to get used to a new lower weight !

Before i could put tons of weight on during even a cheat day but now i hardly put on anything despite eating anything, and i reckon its because my body has stabilized at my new weights


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done mate ! Green light to smash your own bodyweight in oil into you :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good news on the thumbs up from the doc, party time!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> I think its because we'r so big compared to normal people haha :laugh: our body has to take a while to get used to a new lower weight !
> 
> Before i could put tons of weight on during even a cheat day but now i hardly put on anything despite eating anything, and i reckon its because my body has stabilized at my new weights


Body is a machine, well-oiled 

We're defo not normal mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Crack on!

Told you not to worry about that ecg


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 31 update : 250lbs (32lbs down in 31 days). Stomach swelling has gone down.

Sat : 09:30, BMW appointment for "vehicle check" on my 530i M Sport, just another way of BMW ripping you off. Light is flashing on iDrive so no choice but to get it sorted.

Refeed tonight, I have my monkfish jalfrezi curry ingredients bought already (M&S jalfrezi sauce, wholemeal basmati rice and garlic and coriander naan breads) and a £4 monster "Fresh cream strawberry gateau" from Morrisons. I may squeeze in a few Guinness too


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 31 update : 250lbs (32lbs down in 31 days). Stomach swelling has gone down.
> 
> Sat : 09:30, BMW appointment for "vehicle check" on my 530i M Sport, just another way of BMW ripping you off. Light is flashing on iDrive so no choice but to get it sorted.
> 
> Refeed tonight, I have my monkfish jalfrezi curry ingredients bought already (M&S jalfrezi sauce, wholemeal basmati rice and garlic and coriander naan breads) and a £4 monster "Fresh cream strawberry gateau" from Morrisons. I may squeeze in a few Guinness too


Oi!!!! We already talked about not mentioning Guiness in a cutting journal!!! LOL.

Good work on the over 1lb of weight drop per day, lmao, it is amazing what we can do and people will typically say weight loss like that "it's not maintainable" or "he'll put it all back on again", I think it is boll0cks!!

Great progress, keep at it! I want to see visible intercostals before the cut is out... prob only about 2 more weeks the weigh the weight is flying off ya cvnt!


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats some excellent weight loss mate,

You'll be at 220 in no time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 32 update : 253lbs (29lbs down in 32 days). Monster refeed last night.

Monkfish and salmon jalfrezi curry with wholemeal basmati rice, chips and garlic and coriander naan breads. I ate half of the massive "Fresh cream strawberry gateau". I then ate a full tub of Ben and Jerry's Phish Food ice cream. 5 pints of Guinness (sorry Sweat  ) in lead up to meal watching England snot Scotland in rugger in the boozer and 5 cans with curry. After eating all of this, I had to go to bed and therefore was in bed at 20:30  .

Back on straight and narrow today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Oi!!!! We already talked about not mentioning Guiness in a cutting journal!!! LOL.
> 
> Good work on the over 1lb of weight drop per day, lmao, it is amazing what we can do and people will typically say weight loss like that "it's not maintainable" or "he'll put it all back on again", I think it is boll0cks!!
> 
> Great progress, keep at it! I want to see visible intercostals before the cut is out... prob only about 2 more weeks the weigh the weight is flying off ya cvnt!


Cheers mate, intercostals coming up, 2 more weeks I hope!! I won't be putting the fat back on but will defo fill out and explode from SHIC so expect a lot of weight gain quite quickly. There will be a journal with proper pics anyhow.

How's things for you?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ghostspike said:


> Thats some excellent weight loss mate,
> 
> You'll be at 220 in no time.


Cheers mate, I reckon 5 or 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Day 32 update : 253lbs (29lbs down in 32 days). Monster refeed last night.
> 
> Monkfish and salmon jalfrezi curry with wholemeal basmati rice, chips and garlic and coriander naan breads. I ate half of the massive "Fresh cream strawberry gateau". I then ate a full tub of Ben and Jerry's Phish Food ice cream. 5 pints of Guinness (sorry Sweat  ) in lead up to meal watching England snot Scotland in rugger in the boozer and 5 cans with curry. After eating all of this, I had to go to bed and therefore was in bed at 20:30  .
> 
> Back on straight and narrow today.


Proper refeed!

So chuffed we dicked all over Scotland too! Great opener I thought


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 32 update : 253lbs (29lbs down in 32 days). Monster refeed last night.
> 
> Monkfish and salmon jalfrezi curry with wholemeal basmati rice, chips and garlic and coriander naan breads. I ate half of the massive "Fresh cream strawberry gateau". I then ate a full tub of Ben and Jerry's Phish Food ice cream. 5 pints of Guinness (sorry Sweat  ) in lead up to meal watching England snot Scotland in rugger in the boozer and 5 cans with curry. After eating all of this, I had to go to bed and therefore was in bed at 20:30  .
> 
> Back on straight and narrow today.


HAHA, good work on that refeed, and lol @ apology for the Guiness. Sensitive to others even when your on high volumes of gear, impressive, lmao.

Have a good day buddy!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 33 update : 253lbs (29lbs down in 33 days). Still feeling the effect of the refeed.

Mon : SQ/OHP.

Tue : 1 hour cardio.

Wed : DL/BP.

Thu : 1 hour cardio.

Mid-240s is the aim this week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Proper refeed!
> 
> So chuffed we dicked all over Scotland too! Great opener I thought


Morning mate,

Was great to beat the Sweaties!! We smashed them too and nice to see France get a tonking by the Italians 

Ireland next, beat them and it is ours for the taking I reckon..........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> HAHA, good work on that refeed, and lol @ apology for the Guiness. Sensitive to others even when your on high volumes of gear, impressive, lmao.
> 
> Have a good day buddy!


Morning Sweat,

How's things mate? All good here. Starting to plan the SHIC now, will start ordering the gear soon. Will post up pics of the gear too


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Was great to beat the Sweaties!! We smashed them too and nice to see France get a tonking by the Italians
> 
> Ireland next, beat them and it is ours for the taking I reckon..........


Morning big fella, yeah I agree mate, don't see Wales doing much this time, Ireland looked good and France & Italy we should beat but you never know.

Have a good week, keep working hard and the weight will drop!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SHIC Shopping List

2 * 10ml PC OneRip

4 * 10ml PC Test En

6 * 10ml PC Tren En

6 * 10ml PC Mast En

4200mg of PC DBOL

4200mg of PC OXY

4200mg of PC Proviron

3780iu Lantus

360iu HGH

6000iu HCG

42 tabs Aromasin

4 * 10ml PC Supertren

4 * 10ml BSI Mtren DS

I'll have a load of that stuff in my stash already so will have to do a stock take.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The weight is dropping well nice mate!!

Sorry for asking, but what dose DNP you using?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning big fella, yeah I agree mate, don't see Wales doing much this time, Ireland looked good and France & Italy we should beat but you never know.
> 
> Have a good week, keep working hard and the weight will drop!


Cheers mate, have a good one too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> The weight is dropping well nice mate!!
> 
> Sorry for asking, but what dose DNP you using?


Cheers John, how's you?

D-Hacks 250mg pd. Easily manageable. Full stack in OP:-

250mg DNP pd.

200mg PC Anavar pd (weekdays only - I'll probably have a few Guinness at the weekend).

100mcg T3 pd.

Clen/T3 - I have a liquid mix called "Technik Labs Thermo Explode". 1ml contains 60mcg Clen and 50mcg T3 - it seems very strong so dosage will be what I can handle as I fckin hate Clen.

1.5g PC Test En 300 pw- adjustable due to the libido-thrashing effects of the Var.

500iu HCG pw.

Aromasin when/if needed, maybe twice/thrice a week approx.

2.5ml PC Supertren 1*W pre-wo.

2.5ml BSI MTREN DS 1*W pre-wo.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice cycle there

I'm good thanks mate, just counting down the days til march and I go back on


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

You won the lottery or something


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC Shopping List
> 
> 2 * 10ml PC OneRip
> 
> ...


Nice bundle there, plan on getting myself one like that soon


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

CJ said:


> You won the lottery or something


Haahaa, I wish, then it would be 10iu of Simplexx a day


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Decent gym sesh today considering super-low-carbs. Squat up to 200KG and OHP too. Still felt tired quickly even with 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS in me and loads of sleep over weekend. Head down, crack on.

One of the PTs at the gym, never spoken to him before, big lad, walked over, had a chat about diet etc and he stated I would look great at about 105KG which is roughly where I want to be. Wait and see I suppose but did give me a little boost.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 34 update : 250lbs (32lbs down in 34 days).

Tue : 1 hour cardio.

Diet was spot on yesterday. I have been so tired over the past few nights. Sat I went to bed at about 8pm (too much food - refeed), Sunday about 8pm and last night 7:30pm. I am always up very early anyhow (4am for work) but even so, I am beating my kids in bed some nights and they are 5yo and 2yo 

On 250mg Var pd too.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking good mate, I envy you with the sleep right now, Its almost 5am and I've been laying in bed for 5 hours trying to sleep.

Stress and Women...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 34 update : 250lbs (32lbs down in 34 days).
> 
> Tue : 1 hour cardio.
> 
> ...


Awesome weight loss mate!

Wish I could go to bed that early 

That's a good dose of var, how are the pumps?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Awesome weight loss mate!
> 
> Wish I could go to bed that early
> 
> That's a good dose of var, how are the pumps?


Thanks mate, I would like to keep the weight loss at close to one lb per day 

Going to go for it with cardio today, feeling strong and good.

Pumps are not too bad, I believe that your body builds up a tolerance, I do get some lower back and shin pumps but I keep rehydrated, lots of diet Red Bull and MTFU 

I have to get down to 245ish by Friday!! Head down, crack on!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, I would like to keep the weight loss at close to one lb per day
> 
> Going to go for it with cardio today, feeling strong and good.
> 
> ...


Still great work so far mate, how much longer for the DNP?

Pumps cripple me on back day lol, and that's just dbol lol

Speaking of red bull, I got some of the new flavours last night lol

You'll get there mate, I know you will!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Still great work so far mate, how much longer for the DNP?
> 
> Pumps cripple me on back day lol, and that's just dbol lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, all meds will remain in the mix until I reach my end goal = mid 220s or March 31st, whichever comes first. I do have other options if the rate of loss slows:-

Increase cardio

Increase DNP to 500mg

Add in Tren/Mast combo

etc but hope I won't need to do the above, increasing cardio is a definite possibility though.

What are the new flavours then? I haven't seen them.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Rob, all meds will remain in the mix until I reach my end goal = mid 220s or March 31st, whichever comes first. I do have other options if the rate of loss slows:-
> 
> Increase cardio
> 
> ...


You'll píss that mate! I doubt you'll need to up any doses or throw other stuff in 

Lime, Blueberry and Cranberry lol not sugar free though mate x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1 hour cardio done, not too challenging physically but it was mentally, seemed to drag forever today.

I am struggling mentally today anyhow, thinking of carb meals and just hungry.

Need to MTFU!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 1 hour cardio done, not too challenging physically but it was mentally, seemed to drag forever today.
> 
> I am struggling mentally today anyhow, thinking of carb meals and just hungry.
> 
> Need to MTFU!!


The cardio will make you hungry mate, fight it off with a coffee


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> The cardio will make you hungry mate, fight it off with a coffee


I'm just tucking into a black coffee with 4 sweeteners mate 

Feeling better already.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Just drink gallons of water m8, will kill any appetite dead  Good weight loss though, I couldn't go as intense as this tbh, i'd melt.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm just tucking into a black coffee with 4 sweeteners mate
> 
> Feeling better already.


Great minds think alike


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 35 update : 250lbs (32lbs down in 35 days). Disappointed, seem to be stuck around 250lbs.

Wed : DL and BP.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Day 35 update : 250lbs (32lbs down in 35 days). Disappointed, seem to be stuck around 250lbs.
> 
> Wed : DL and BP.


It comes in phases mate don't be disapointed, you've lost more weight than @R0BLET has gained since he was 16 pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> It comes in phases mate don't be disapointed, you've lost more weight than @R0BLET has gained since he was 16 pmsl


Haahaa, cheers mate, sure Rob will be along shortly


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> It comes in phases mate don't be disapointed, you've lost more weight than @R0BLET has gained since he was 16 pmsl


Haha you cruel fcuker tagging him so he def see's that :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just been gym for a sesh. Jabbed 2.5ml PC Supertren.

Felt great and reasonably strong (for Keto), really pumped and looking very good, becoming much happier with my overall shape.

DL up to 220kg (up 40kg from last week), still nearly blacked out afterwards , BP up to a double on 130kg.

Photo day tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> It comes in phases mate don't be disapointed, you've lost more weight than @R0BLET has gained since he was 16 pmsl


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

pic yey

no ****


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 36 update : 251lbs (31lbs down in 36 days). Seem to have hit my first sticking point, stuck around 250lbs. I have been doing 2hrs of cardio and 2hr of weights a week. I'll push this to 3hrs of each a week.

Thur : Cardio.

Fri : Weights (planning on dips and BORs). Not WFH so no excuse.

Sat : Cardio (this will be the difficult one as I will be at home and find it hard to get my arris out there pounding the streets but I'll just have to MTFU).

Of course, it is highly likely that I am gaining muscle (1.5g Test pw and 250 VAR pd) and therefore may be recomping but need those scales to drop. The pic will show progress or lack of I suppose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

New schedule:-

Mon : SQ/OHP

Tue : Cardio

Wed : Dips/BOR

Thu : Cardio

Fri : DL/BP

Sat : Cardio

I'll give this a week to kick in. Also under consideration is upping the DNP to 375mg pd.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 36 update : 251lbs (31lbs down in 36 days). Seem to have hit my first sticking point, stuck around 250lbs. I have been doing 2hrs of cardio and 2hr of weights a week. I'll push this to 3hrs of each a week.
> 
> Thur : Cardio.
> 
> ...


I was going to say you'll of hit a recomp stage mate, which is good IMO.

If bf is dropping then all is well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I was going to say you'll of hit a recomp stage mate, which is good IMO.
> 
> If bf is dropping then all is well


Thanks Rob, I suppose without accurate BF measurements (which I don't have) then I'll have to start judging more on pics than the scales. I still have a fair whack of fat to come off though. Let's see what effect the new schedule has over the next 1 or 2 weeks, I can then change it up if need be.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Rob, I suppose without accurate BF measurements (which I don't have) then I'll have to start judging more on pics than the scales. I still have a fair whack of fat to come off though. Let's see what effect the new schedule has over the next 1 or 2 weeks, I can then change it up if need be.


Defo go by pics mate, far easier!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Agree with Rob, scales are misleading when cutting on gear I think as you recomp a bit even on low cals.

Ultimately your progress is immense so nothing to worry about!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Rob, I suppose without accurate BF measurements (which I don't have) then I'll have to start judging more on pics than the scales. I still have a fair whack of fat to come off though. Let's see what effect the new schedule has over the next 1 or 2 weeks, I can then change it up if need be.


Double post! Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Agree with Rob, scales are misleading when cutting on gear I think as you recomp a bit even on low cals.
> 
> Ultimately your progress is immense so nothing to worry about!


Cheers Ben, I am on approx 3500 cals with my PB and extra thick double cream so not really low cals  . I am a greedy barsteward :beer:

Anyhow, will get pic today.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Ben, I am on approx 3500 cals with my PB and extra thick double cream so not really low cals  . I am a greedy barsteward :beer:
> 
> Anyhow, will get pic today.


Lower the cals then you greedy fvcker! Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lower the cals then you greedy fvcker! Lol


Haahaa, anything before that, increase cardio, add in tren/mast, up the DNP. Anything but lower the food


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, anything before that, increase cardio, add in tren/mast, up the DNP. Anything but lower the food


More cardio it is then! I'd rather eat less than do cardio tbh lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just been gym for cardio sesh. 1 hour, walk, 6kmh at 10% incline, BPM 125-130, punished myself as I haven't lost any weight 

Enjoyed it and found it relatively easy.

Nobody to take pics, corporate gym was totally empty, took a few myself but light was streaming into changing room and cannot see them properly. I'll accost a random tomorrow at Golds :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just been gym for cardio sesh. 1 hour, walk, 6kmh at 10% incline, BPM 125-130, punished myself as I haven't lost any weight
> 
> Enjoyed it and found it relatively easy.
> 
> Nobody to take pics, corporate gym was totally empty, took a few myself but light was streaming into changing room and cannot see them properly. I'll accost a random tomorrow at Golds :laugh:


Poor sods must run a mile you coming towards them covered in sweat wanting pics lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Poor sods must run a mile you coming towards them covered in sweat wanting pics lol


It's the ones that don't run away you need to worry about........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Decided to add in some extra compounds this month. Just jabbed 500mg Tren EN and 500mg Mast EN. I will jab that weekly now 

I am also considering increasing DNP to 375 a day but I have caps and tablets. I will try to chop a 250 tab in half.

I will be decreasing gear usage in March in readiness for the SHIC in April.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Decided to add in some extra compounds this month. Just jabbed 500mg Tren EN and 500mg Mast EN. I will jab that weekly now
> 
> I am also considering increasing DNP to 375 a day but I have caps and tablets. I will try to chop a 250 tab in half.
> 
> I will be decreasing gear usage in March in readiness for the SHIC in April.


u look like a beast !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> More cardio it is then! I'd rather eat less than do cardio tbh lol


i'm the same but it dont always work like tht


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

reza85 said:


> u look like a beast !


Cheers mate, was hoping to be a leaner beast though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 37 update : 251lbs (31lbs down in 37 days). Still on the sticking point, stuck around 250lbs. I have increased cardio and weights to 3hrs of each a week. I have added in 500mg Mast En and 500mg Tren en. I am on 250mg VAR pd. Also today I have upped DNP to 375mg pd.

Fri : Weights - Dips and BOR.

Sat : Cardio - this will get done, no excuses.

I'll try to get pics, hope my mate is at Golds.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 37 update : 251lbs (31lbs down in 37 days). Still on the sticking point, stuck around 250lbs. I have increased cardio and weights to 3hrs of each a week. I have added in 500mg Test En and 500mg Tren en. I am on 250mg VAR pd. Also today I have upped DNP to 375mg pd.
> 
> Fri : Weights - Dips and BOR.
> 
> ...


Dirty roiding bàstard....... Enjoy 

Have a good day mate !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym sesh : OHPs (my shoulders are lagging so I always want to work on them), BORs and Barbell bicep curls. Random choice of exercises but as I was so fcked, I did what I felt like.

Good session, heat was unreal, still no pics.

As I have my own LTD company, the taxman gives £150 a year for employee Xmas party (me and missus essentially) so tomorrow going out in Hertford for drinks and then a nice meal at a posh Indian (http://rubyhertford.com/) - we have been there many times and the food is quality. Bring on the cheat meal 

Also, I am usually heavier on the gym scales than at home but gym scales stated 248lbs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 38 update : 249lbs (33lbs down in 38 days). Refeed day today. Heat was unreal in the night on 375mg DNP, on my third T-shirt. Sleep quality is awful on DNP/Tren combo.

*Saturday Morning Weigh In*

Weight

Jan 2 = 282lbs

Jan 9 = 268lbs

Jan 16 = 266lbs

Jan 23 = 259lbs

Jan 30 = 253lbs

Feb 09 = 249lbs

Weight loss

Week 1 = 14lbs

Week 2 = 2lbs

Week 3 = 7lbs

Week 4 = 6lbs

Week 5 = 4lbs

I have changed the weighing in day to a Saturday (before refeed (weight should be at the lowest in the week) so figures may be slightly skewed above). It will make the figures more accurate in long term anyhow.

4lbs in 10 days is OK, still dropping, I think the easy weight has come off and now the hard slog begins. Bring it on, I'm not going to crack.

Overall aim is 224lbs, another 25lbs down in approx 7 weeks so 4lbs a week will get me there. It may be tight though so no slacking from me allowed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dropped the Var, decreased DNP to 250mg and added in Metformin in readiness for binge tonight. Let's 'Ave It!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate, that's awesome weight loss over that time period. Enjoy the refeed!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Still doing great dieting matey.

I defo need to pull my finger out!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey mate, when it comes to your SHIC are you going to be injecting a small amount each day or banging it all in at once?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning !!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 40 update : 246lbs (36lbs down in 40 days). False weight imo.

Massive refeed on Saturday night with Guinness/Wine/Brandy too. All planned and on target. Yesterday, things went pear-shaped. Food was fine, I went the pub at 14:00 to watch England smash Ireland (enjoyable), sank a few beers and didn't stop. I didn't eat again after 14:00 and must have had a good few beers. I feel a little rough and dehydrated today (hence the weight loss perhaps) but am back on track today.

Plans for week:-

Mon : SQ/OHP

Tue : ??? - I have a meeting booked for Canary Wharf and do not have access to gym there. I'll see what I can sort out.

Wed : DL/Dips

Thu : 1 hour cardio

Fri : BP/OHP

No VAR since Friday (won't take orals whilst alcohol in system), been on DNP all the time though. Also banged in 8iu Hyge GH on Sat and Sun as got given 32iu as a gift.

Ordered my gear for the SHIC, over 1.5k!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, that's awesome weight loss over that time period. Enjoy the refeed!!


Hey mate, thanks. How's things? Getting massive


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Still doing great dieting matey.
> 
> I defo need to pull my finger out!


Cheers mate, saw update, sounded nasty, good to have you back. Are you back on track now then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Hey mate, when it comes to your SHIC are you going to be injecting a small amount each day or banging it all in at once?


Morning mate,

I don't mind pinning up to 10ml a day but won't go over. Also I limit myself to quad shots for the big jabs so that can be a limiting factor. Prob spread it across a few days but not across whole week if that makes sense. If I was jabbing every day, I'd run out of sites in quads.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning !!!


Morning geezer, how are you?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> I don't mind pinning up to 10ml a day but won't go over. Also I limit myself to quad shots for the big jabs so that can be a limiting factor. Prob spread it across a few days but not across whole week if that makes sense. If I was jabbing every day, I'd run out of sites in quads.


Yeah cheers mate that makes sense. Btw that's a hefty bill for a SHIC! Will you be starting a separate journal for it?

I'm putting 5ml in 5x a week. Just using 1ml in slin pins. Spread between quads, delts and Lats. May try tris or bis if needs be If sites start to get sore. Trying to get the oil absorbed as fast as possible so figured only doing 1ml shots would be the best bet.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning geezer, how are you?


I'm good, seems most people had a longer than planned bad weekend of food lol

£1,500 for gear!! Fook me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, thanks. How's things? Getting massive


Morning mate, I'm alright thanks, training was decidedly average today, think I'm going to start going in early evenings as the early starts are getting on my tits now.

Weights creeping up, 16-2 at last weigh in so around 227lbs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Yeah cheers mate that makes sense. Btw that's a hefty bill for a SHIC! Will you be starting a separate journal for it?
> 
> I'm putting 5ml in 5x a week. Just using 1ml in slin pins. Spread between quads, delts and Lats. May try tris or bis if needs be If sites start to get sore. Trying to get the oil absorbed as fast as possible so figured only doing 1ml shots would be the best bet.


The GH costs a lot mate. Slin is cheap and gear is relatively cheap just lots of it 

Will defo start a new journal, hopefully late March if current cutting progress keeps up.

Never pinned lats, bis or tris. I should open up more sites really!! Quads are just so easy but I have started to hit scar tissue recently..........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm good, seems most people had a longer than planned bad weekend of food lol
> 
> £1,500 for gear!! Fook me lol


Did you join in with the food/beer binge 

1.5k is small change to be awesome :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, I'm alright thanks, training was decidedly average today, think I'm going to start going in early evenings as the early starts are getting on my tits now.
> 
> Weights creeping up, 16-2 at last weigh in so around 227lbs


What time do you train at moment. I cannot do late training as I am an early person, my batteries start draining after lunch.

227lbs, fck me, didn't realise you was that big, hopefully, I'll be lighter than you soon :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

New avi looks great mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Did you join in with the food/beer binge
> 
> 1.5k is small change to be awesome :lol:


Food binge, yes!!!

I blame the weather lol

Very true mate, can't wait to see how it pans out for you :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> What time do you train at moment. I cannot do late training as I am an early person, my batteries start draining after lunch.
> 
> 227lbs, fck me, didn't realise you was that big, hopefully, I'll be lighter than you soon :thumb:


Normally up at 6 and in gym by 6:45. Thinking of having a week of going in at either lunchtime or around 5pm to see if it makes a difference. I may also just take a few days off all together as starting to feel like I might need a rest and usually when that happens, I do.

Lol, don't feel big tbh mate, such is the head fvck of this hobby! lol. I reckon you will mate if you keep going the way you are


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> New avi looks great mate


Cheers John, how's you? Fat coming off? Arms looking big in avi mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Food binge, yes!!!
> 
> I blame the weather lol
> 
> Very true mate, can't wait to see how it pans out for you :beer:


I'll set up a new journal. Getting quite excited now, will do when gear arrives


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Normally up at 6 and in gym by 6:45. Thinking of having a week of going in at either lunchtime or around 5pm to see if it makes a difference. I may also just take a few days off all together as starting to feel like I might need a rest and usually when that happens, I do.
> 
> Lol, don't feel big tbh mate, such is the head fvck of this hobby! lol. I reckon you will mate if you keep going the way you are


Rest is good mate, I find it hard to stay away from the gym but if I have a week off, I come back like a caged animal and am sometimes stronger too.

I know how you feel anyhow, I am starting to feel small. This is where the mind games start and I want to start bulking. This has happpened in the past but I am determined to stick to goals this time.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Rest might be on the cards as I'm not enjoying the gym when I'm there and for me that's the whole point of this really so without it I might as well not bother. Maybe a few days off will help


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Rest might be on the cards as I'm not enjoying the gym when I'm there and for me that's the whole point of this really so without it I might as well not bother. Maybe a few days off will help


Take the week off mate, not enjoying the gym is a sure sign of tiredness/overtraining etc. It will benefit you long term to rest now imo.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Take the week off mate, not enjoying the gym is a sure sign of tiredness/overtraining etc. It will benefit you long term to rest now imo.


Think you might be right there mate, week off, stick to diet and ped's as normal then come back all guns firing! Will give my back a chance to fix up too which would be handy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Think you might be right there mate, week off, stick to diet and ped's as normal then come back all guns firing! Will give my back a chance to fix up too which would be handy.


Usually the last person who notices this is the person who needs the rest. Enjoy time off, switch off from gym, stick to diet and next Monday, BBOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm doing ok mate, subtle changes yet weight staying the same so can't complain


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> The GH costs a lot mate. Slin is cheap and gear is relatively cheap just lots of it
> 
> Will defo start a new journal, hopefully late March if current cutting progress keeps up.
> 
> Never pinned lats, bis or tris. I should open up more sites really!! Quads are just so easy but I have started to hit scar tissue recently..........


I know what you mean I'd use just quads If I wasn't worried about scar tissue. Only 20 and it a tiny bit if an issue already.

Word of warning if you try Lats it hurts to breath for a few days at least for me it does


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pecs are easiest place by far imo.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pecs are easiest place by far imo.


X2


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from gym.

Squats up to 200KG and OHP on Smith ( @ewen  ), up to 40KG a side. I don't have spotter etc as I work out alone so used the Smith for ease. I'll probably go for dumbells last week and shoot for the 42s.

I am actually looking bigger even though I have lost two and a half stone. My body is slowly becoming the body which I have always wanted so no chance of me cracking over the next 5 or 6 weeks.

I must get pics this week.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RowRow said:


> I know what you mean I'd use just quads If I wasn't worried about scar tissue. Only 20 and it a tiny bit if an issue already.
> 
> Word of warning if you try Lats it hurts to breath for a few days at least for me it does


do pretty much all my jabs in lats and never had this problem


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Back from gym.
> 
> Squats up to 200KG and OHP on Smith (@ewen  ), up to 40KG a side. I don't have spotter etc as I work out alone so used the Smith for ease. I'll probably go for dumbells last week and shoot for the 42s.
> 
> ...


looking fckin awesome in avi bud

i would be all over this DNP lark if i wasnt so scared of turning into a weakling lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just saw you dont eat red or white meat !!! How the fcuk are you so big eating like a rabbit lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> looking fckin awesome in avi bud
> 
> i would be all over this DNP lark if i wasnt so scared of turning into a weakling lol


Thanks Rick, hope you're well mate.

Strength is down but not by as much as I envisaged. Looking forward to rebound though and seeing weights fly up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Just saw you dont eat red or white meat !!! How the fcuk are you so big eating like a rabbit lol


Hey JK,

Fish, eggs and cheese are the staples of my diet. Once I move into the next blasting phase, I'll be adding lots of potatoes too so aiming for approx 700C, 500P and 250F = 7k cals.

Less of the rabbit too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 41 update : 248lbs (34lbs down in 41 days). Rehydrated and ate properly yesterday. Bang on track. I was in bed before the kids too, at 19:30 so had a solid 8 hours kip, needed it after the beer on Sunday, feel sparkling today.

Tue : I am at Canary Wharf and do not have access to gym. No gym/cardio today but am in meetings all day anyhow. Missed day I suppose but needs must, work comes before gym/cardio.......

Back on the Var today. I'm hating the clen so thinking of binning it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Aim for the week is 245lbs on Saturday weight in, drop of 4 lbs this week, after my hiccup on Sunday, I would be pleased with that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Informative and frank discussion about my SHIC:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/212203-how-much-gear-too-much.html


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 41 update : 248lbs (34lbs down in 41 days). Rehydrated and ate properly yesterday. Bang on track. I was in bed before the kids too, at 19:30 so had a solid 8 hours kip, needed it after the beer on Sunday, feel sparkling today.
> 
> Tue : I am at Canary Wharf and do not have access to gym. No gym/cardio today but am in meetings all day anyhow. Missed day I suppose but needs must, work comes before gym/cardio.......
> 
> Back on the Var today. I'm hating the clen so thinking of binning it.


Sounding good mate, that's an early night indeed!! Can't blame you though.

I'm sure tomorrow will be a great session. Don't bin the clen....... Send it me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sounding good mate, that's an early night indeed!! Can't blame you though.
> 
> I'm sure tomorrow will be a great session.* Don't bin the clen....... Send it me *


 :nono: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> :nono: :lol:


Tbh mate I've done it before and I rattled all day long lol wasn't nice!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I've done it before and I rattled all day long lol wasn't nice!!


I've never tried it tbh, ephs made me feel jittery so fvck knows what this would do. I prefer dnp when dieting, much safer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I've never tried it tbh, ephs made me feel jittery so fvck knows what this would do. I prefer dnp when dieting, much safer


1,000,000% safer


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> do pretty much all my jabs in lats and never had this problem


How do you go about jabbing them. I have to put the arm across my chest of the lat I'm going the jab and then jab mid lat. never any pip just occasionally when I breath it hurts like hell.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RowRow said:


> How do you go about jabbing them. I have to put the arm across my chest of the lat I'm going the jab and then jab mid lat. never any pip just occasionally when I breath it hurts like hell.


my mrs does them for me from the back


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

Man that SHIC is major intense, when you doing it ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 42 update : 251lbs (31lbs down in 41 days). Diet was pefect yesterday yet I put 3lbs on (5 lbs since Sunday). Soul-destroying and I may miss my weekly target. Upped DNP to 375mg again, added in clen again. No cardio yesterday.

Wed : BP/Dips I think.

Fcked off.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Man that SHIC is major intense, when you doing it ?


SHIC will be started once I finish "priming" and reach my target weight. I did want to get to 224lbs but the weight loss has slowed so much, I'm not too sure if it is possible. Anyhow, 224lbs or April 1st (whichever comes first), SHIC will start.

Gear ordered. Diet nearly sorted. I want to try DC training so I'll be looking into that too.

New journal will be started for it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This post is taken from another thread but I want to keep SHIC details in here.

Starting to plan SHIC dietary intake.

04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 200g oats, evoo and pb.

08:00 6 eggs, 150g cheese, 150g baked potato, 2 tins of tuna, butter, evoo.

11:00 6 eggs, 150g cheese, 150g baked potato, 2 tins of tuna, butter, evoo.

14:00 6 eggs, 150g cheese, 150g baked potato, 2 tins of tuna, butter, evoo.

18:00 Dinner with family (will usually be fresh fish, potatoes and veg or jacket spud with tuna and cheese, or tuna pasta etc). I eat monstrous portions with lots of veg in there. I'll try to get some figures of an example meal.

20:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 200g oats, evoo and pb.

I'll punch this into fitday.com and see what the macros are. This is just an opener, could be miles out.

I do like to eat with family in the evening as it is important for us to sit down together and eat/bond.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Day 42 update : 251lbs (31lbs down in 41 days). Diet was pefect yesterday yet I put 3lbs on (5 lbs since Sunday). Soul-destroying and I may miss my weekly target. Upped DNP to 375mg again, added in clen again. No cardio yesterday.
> 
> Wed : BP/Dips I think.
> 
> Fcked off.


Fvcking eat less!!! Lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking eat less!!! Lol.


OK, FFS, Sibutramine it is. I'll order some


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> OK, FFS, Sibutramine it is. I'll order some


lol, you've made some great progress mate, but you're cutting on my current bulking cals!! Granted I'm not doing any cardio but I reckon if you drop the cals by only 500 a day that in itself is a pound a week


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Once I got to the stage where weight was staying the same or even going up I stopped and it was the best thing i ever done. As soon as I came off I leaned down further and felt much better as a result.

Not sure upping the DNP is the way forward. Maybe a little break would do you good?

Just a thought


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Once I got to the stage where weight was staying the same or even going up I stopped and it was the best thing i ever done. As soon as I came off I leaned down further and felt much better as a result.
> 
> Not sure upping the DNP is the way forward. Maybe a little break would do you good?
> 
> Just a thought


Thanks IB, didn't consider coming off to be honest. Will consider.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym sesh.

Felt very lethargic and didn't want to go the gym. Whole thing (dieting, gym, diet, blah, blah) felt like fckin hard work. Anyhow, I manned up and got my a$$ down there. Glad I did.

BP up to 140KG.

CGBP up to 90KG.

Enjoyed it, felt good, looked even better than I envisaged and feel re-energised.

I did get a pic (one of my usual blurry pics, taken surreptitiously in the gym when nobody is around  ). I'll post up tomorrow.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shed load of weight you've lost mate, I'd be well happy with that.

I've been looking in DC training too lately just to have a read up on it, this is a good article;

http://www.simplyshredded.com/a-load-of-doggcrapp-is-dante-trudels-doggcrapp-training-system-the-next-big-thing-in-bodybuilding.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> Shed load of weight you've lost mate, I'd be well happy with that.
> 
> I've been looking in DC training too lately just to have a read up on it, this is a good article;
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/a-load-of-doggcrapp-is-dante-trudels-doggcrapp-training-system-the-next-big-thing-in-bodybuilding.html


You must have read my mind mate, I was going to throw a post up asking for DC schedules etc. Reps.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah looks pretty decent that routine at the bottom although I do prefer training more often but looks good


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Had a look thu most of your journal good work

Did you just drop from 5800cals to 3000 Or did you do it slowly?

Did you stay at 3000 cals all the way thru? Or did you drop more as you lost weight?

Was the first week loss water weight can i expect this

Did you lose any muscle strength ?

How tall are you?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> yeah looks pretty decent that routine at the bottom although I do prefer training more often but looks good


I'll do a little more reseach and post somethning up mate. Cheers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

totalwar said:


> Had a look thu most of your journal good work
> 
> Did you just drop from 5800cals to 3000 Or did you do it slowly?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I dropped from 6k to 3k straight away on 2nd Jan. I have stuck on same diet all way though.

First week is water and glycogen. I was forcefeeding so you may not drop as much. Also I started at 282 lbs 

Strength loss. DL 260kg down to 220kg, SQ 230 only down to 220, BP 160 down to 140 so defo strength drop.

I'm just over 6ft mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 43 update : 249lbs (33lbs down in 43 days). Diet was pefect yesterday, also I'm drinking gallons of water. I may miss my weekly target though . Again I have upped DNP to 375mg and kept in clen.

Thu : 1 hour cardio.

Feel much stronger mentally today. I was in bed at 19:30 again. I am feeling very drained in the evenings and am struggling to get off sofa after 18:00. Nearly half way to April 1st so got to keep going, head down and MTFU.

I must be doing something right as 3 of my mates have started DNP/T3/Keto after seeing my results


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Aim for the week is still 245lbs on Saturday weigh in, drop of 4 lbs this week. Mighty task, 4lbs in 2 days but let's see. I will need to pump the cardio out today.

Anyhow, it's not all about the scales. I am on 1.5g Test pw, 0.5g Tren pw, 0.5g Mast pw, 250mg Var pd etc so defo body recomp imo.

My MacBook Pro is at Apple Store until Saturday (kept getting blue screen of death) so won't be able to post dodgy pic up until then. May try to get better pic today.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Still going strong mate, keep going. As I said before weight loss comes and goes in spurts so one week you might lose a pound, the next 6 its weird like that. Also if you dropped all gear (don't obviously!  ) you'd drop a load more as you will be holding some water from the test I imagine, even with the other compounds in there helping to keep it off.

Should put up a before and after at the end of this I bet it would look immense.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My weight stalled for about 5 days a while ago, then i went out shooting and was walking about all day (will track how many miles next time) but it was alot, weighed myself the next morning and had lost 4lbs !! Up the cardio mate definatly !! Go for a bit of a jog for 5mins to get a good sweat going then walk the rest !

And if we dont hear from you we know your computer repair got you caught for weird sh1t :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I think that my body is showing signs of fatigue/stress/diet/drugs/whatever. I have been going to bed at 20:00 this week, glued to sofa at home after 18:00, finding menial tasks very hard and difficult.

Just jumped on treadmill and RHR was 92 and my breathing is short, shallow and rapid. Took my HR about 5 mins to get to 120, much lower speed and incline needed than usual.

BOOOMMM, then I MTFU'ed and did the whole hour at 120BPM. Feel wrecked but happy now.

DNP will be dropped to 250mg, heat and sides too much at 375. My shirt has watermarks on from where my sweat has dried from the fan. Look like a tramp.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im thinking of getting that power stack stuff and giving the dnp a rest for 2 weeks mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Still going strong mate, keep going. As I said before weight loss comes and goes in spurts so one week you might lose a pound, the next 6 its weird like that. Also if you dropped all gear (don't obviously!  ) you'd drop a load more as you will be holding some water from the test I imagine, even with the other compounds in there helping to keep it off.
> 
> Should put up a before and after at the end of this I bet it would look immense.


Hello mate,

No chance of me being defeated, I have the bit between my teeth. Hoping to lose a few lbs by Saturday though.

Drop the gear - wash your mouth out 

I will defo get a pic at the end of the cut.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> My weight stalled for about 5 days a while ago, then i went out shooting and was walking about all day (will track how many miles next time) but it was alot, weighed myself the next morning and had lost 4lbs !! Up the cardio mate definatly !! Go for a bit of a jog for 5mins to get a good sweat going then walk the rest !
> 
> And if we dont hear from you we know your computer repair got you caught for weird sh1t :lol:


JK, I don't need to jog to sweat. I sweat just by breathing 

Good cardio sesh today. Let's hope it shows on the scales.

Computer - less said about the contents the better


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Im thinking of getting that power stack stuff and giving the dnp a rest for 2 weeks mate.


Not a bad shout, I was thinking of a week without DNP.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Plan is to hammer the gear in until beginning of March and then taper down sharply so body is primed for SHIC.

DNP and cutting meds will remain.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Not a bad shout, I was thinking of a week without DNP.


Yeah i say 2 weeks but i think i lasted just under a week off it before haha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I've got about 25 brl dnp caps kicking around and was thinking of running them 200mg ed for the two weeks I have off orals switching from dbol to winny. Not sure though.....it is nasty sh1t......but it works......hmmmmm


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got about 25 brl dnp caps kicking around and was thinking of running them 200mg ed for the two weeks I have off orals switching from dbol to winny. Not sure though.....it is nasty sh1t......but it works......hmmmmm


*Arnie voice* DO IT !!! DO IT NOW !!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> *Arnie voice* DO IT !!! DO IT NOW !!!!!


I'll see how it goes tbh, might be a nice little run whilst on cycle to lean up post dbol and before the winny starts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 44 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 44 days). Diet was pefect yesterday but, grudgingly, I am going to have to agree with @Ginger Ben, I am eating too many cals. For supper I seem to be eating 500cals of PB and 400 cals of cream. Cream has been finished and will not be replenished, I have 2 days of PB left and, once gone, no more.

Increasing the DNP to 375mg has made work unbearable and also sleep impossible (it is 03:15 FFS!!). Dropping to 250mg pd.

Fri : DLs and OHP.

I'll gauge the effect of the new diet next week and see progress on Saturday weigh in. Defo should make a difference as I have been eating over 4k cals a day.

No cardio over weekend as I am feeling burnt out and cheat meal will be home cooked but monstrous.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got about 25 brl dnp caps kicking around and was thinking of running them 200mg ed for the two weeks I have off orals switching from dbol to winny. Not sure though.....it is nasty sh1t......but it works......hmmmmm


Morning mate, have you run it before?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, you've made some great progress mate, but you're cutting on my current bulking cals!! Granted I'm not doing any cardio but I reckon if you drop the cals by only 500 a day that in itself is a pound a week


Nail on head, well done mate and thanks. I need to spread reps about but I owe you some.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Nail on head, well done mate and thanks. I need to spread reps about but I owe you some.


No worries mate, I hope it makes a difference and helps get to that target


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, have you run it before?


Yes mate I did a two week run of it off aas and dropped a stone and a half after everything had refilled etc. If I do it again it will be on cycle so less to worry about in terms of losing muscle but another substance going in on top of everything else! Just needs some thought.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning big lad!

Up at 3.15am sweating....... Must be the fear of what's on your mac 

Dirty roiding scally, blasting up till the mega blast! You make me sick :lol:

Have a good day :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL up to 220KG and OHPs today. Looking good in mirror and trousers looser so just weighed myself. 245lbs, BBBOOOOOMMMM!! Weekly target hit.

As I have been struggling immensely mentally and physically this week I'm going to drop the DNP/T3/VAR over the weekend and also allow myself some food treats. Try to spark me back into life for the next 45 days. Half way there!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning big lad!
> 
> Up at 3.15am sweating....... Must be the fear of what's on your mac
> 
> ...


Haahaa, nutjob, how are y?? Lol at the comments. I go to pick the Mac up tomorrow, wonder if the bizzies will be there 

I'm having a Guinness, thanks.

Enjoy weekend mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> DL up to 200KG and OHPs today. Looking good in mirror and trousers looser so just weighed myself. 245lbs, BBBOOOOOMMMM!! Weekly target hit.
> 
> As I have been struggling immensely mentally and physically this week I'm going to drop the DNP/T3/VAR over the weekend and also allow myself some food treats. Try to spark me back into life for the next 45 days. Half way there!!!


Well done bro ! Proud of you !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Well done bro ! Proud of you !


Thanks Jon. Means a lot. Been a tough week, apologies for not popping in journal, I have just been struggling through day to day activities.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Jon. Means a lot. Been a tough week, apologies for not popping in journal, I have just been struggling through day to day activities.


Yeah i know you've had a tough week mate ! That makes your victory even sweeter !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 45 update : 245lbs (37lbs down in 45 days). Refeed day today.

Saturday Morning Weigh In

Weight

Jan 2 = 282lbs

Jan 9 = 268lbs

Jan 16 = 266lbs

Jan 23 = 259lbs

Jan 30 = 253lbs

Feb 09 = 249lbs

Feb 16 = 245lbs

Weight loss

Week 1 = 14lbs

Week 2 = 2lbs

Week 3 = 7lbs

Week 4 = 6lbs

Week 5 = 4lbs

Week 6 = 4lbs

Difficult week mentally and physically so dropped VAR/DNP for the weekend. Also I am allowed to eat what I want all day today - making me feel guilty before I do it.

I hit my target for the week and 4lbs has become a weekly target now. No cardio over weekend too.

Diet for the week ahead : drop the PB and cream. Stick to 3.1k cals as in the OP.

Drugs : pinned 1g Tren E and 1g Mast E last night. Also 8iu GH. I will pin 1.5g Test E and HCG today.

Refeed is home made pizza, wedges with barbecue sauce and Guinness with missus and my two angels (Olivia 5yo and Daniel 2yo).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FFS, I give up on the attachment.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great progess man. Still fecking strong despite the calorie deficit! Best of luck for the remaining 45 days! It'll soon fly by, so enjoy your treats today with the family - you definitely earnt it haha!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate I did a two week run of it off aas and dropped a stone and a half after everything had refilled etc. If I do it again it will be on cycle so less to worry about in terms of losing muscle but another substance going in on top of everything else! Just needs some thought.


Get on the DNP you fanny! I dropped my first one down the shoot last night... fun and games, got a right cocktail going in now.

Morning as well Hunting, hope all is well, will have proper read through journal later, missed a few pages.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 45 update : 245lbs (37lbs down in 45 days). Refeed day today.
> 
> Saturday Morning Weigh In
> 
> ...


Aww bless em. I hope they aren't haven't Guinness too lol

Enjoy your day mate :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all replies guys, I'll get to them later.

Here is the dodgy grainy pic from Wednesday I think weighing 249lbs, abs and definition coming out. Not bad for a burnt out 39 year old 



Long way to go, still got a bit of a Guinness gut!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Respect for the abs mate, mine best be here before the holiday in 26 weeks :cursing:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done mate ! Looking awesome ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work ya big lump (meant in a complimentary way) :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate! Crazy abs mate. Core of steel from all the compounds


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers and congrats for the great cut so far.

Just two stupid questions: how the hell you're able to manage just one refeed day without doing the next one also? When I do refeed on dnp - it's llike a complete disaster and about 15 000 kcal in two days  .

Which brand is your yellow goddess from  ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 47 update : 251lbs (31lbs down in 47 days). Refeed weekend went well, I still ate relatively healthy (e.g. 9 scrambled eggs and 3 wholemeal toast for breakfast etc) but I did eat/drink whatever I wanted over the whole weekend. Put on 6lbs but hopefully will feel much better this week. Look and feel much bigger and fuller but in a nice way, muscular rather than fat.

Back on the diet and all drugs today.

Big day today - I am finally resigning from work.

Mon - Squats/OHP

Tue - Cardio

Wed - BP/Dips

Thur - Cardio

Fri - DL/OHP

Running late, will reply to posts laters


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

billly9 said:


> Great progess man. Still fecking strong despite the calorie deficit! Best of luck for the remaining 45 days! It'll soon fly by, so enjoy your treats today with the family - you definitely earnt it haha!


Thanks mate, enjoyed the weekend, maybe a little too much judging by the 6lbs gained


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Get on the DNP you fanny! I dropped my first one down the shoot last night... fun and games, got a right cocktail going in now.
> 
> Morning as well Hunting, hope all is well, will have proper read through journal later, missed a few pages.


How's it going mate? You 100% now and back on it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Aww bless em. I hope they aren't haven't Guinness too lol
> 
> Enjoy your day mate :beer:


Cheers mate, actually they both love Guinness and always drink mine but missus goes mad :devil2:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Respect for the abs mate, mine best be here before the holiday in 26 weeks :cursing:


Morning Milkster, 26 weeks?? You'll be super-ripped by then, I'm sure!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Well done mate ! Looking awesome ! :thumbup1:


Cheers Jon, Wasn't going to put the pic up as I don't really like the look of my physique there but thought, fck it, get it up and it can spur me on. How's things going? Been shooting yet? Don't be doing a Pistorius on us


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate, sounds like a.good weekend. Good luck with resignation, you got anything else to go to?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work ya big lump (meant in a complimentary way) :thumb:


Thanks Ben, I'll take it the way you intended (I think  ).

How's things mate?

Back on DNP today and sweating nuts off already, forgot how unpleasant it actually is.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate! Crazy abs mate. Core of steel from all the compounds


Thanks Rob, going for super heavy squats today as I should be fully fuelled from all of the carbs, ahem Guinness  , over the weekend.

How's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wlkir100 said:


> cheers and congrats for the great cut so far.
> 
> Just two stupid questions: how the hell you're able to manage just one refeed day without doing the next one also? When I do refeed on dnp - it's llike a complete disaster and about 15 000 kcal in two days  .
> 
> Which brand is your yellow goddess from  ?


Thanks mate, was a struggle last week but, as I am halfway, I gave myself weekend off so feeling fresh today.

DNP is D Hacks.

Regarding refeed, I usually eat/drink so much, I am glad to get back on diet to get rid of bloating etc.

Are you running DNP? Got a journal up?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, sounds like a.good weekend. Good luck with resignation, you got anything else to go to?


Morning Ben,

Enjoyed the weekend but glad to get back on it today. This dieting/cutting lark is strangely addictive or maybe I am turning into a masochist??

I do short term contract work (usually 3 or 6 month contracts) for investment banks and the current bank I am at messed me about with my contract before Xmas. Usually you get 30 days notice as to their intentions, whether they give you another contract or get rid of you. This ensures that I can plan my schedule, look for work etc. Anyhow, before Xmas, they gave me one days notice that they were extending my contract. P1ssed me off so I sniffed about and another opportunity came up that day. Another investment bank in Canary Wharf but with a great gym in-house  More money, in-house gym and Canary Wharf in the Summer (have you seen the sights :wub: ).

So I start on 18th March.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol sounds good mate, I have indeed seen the sights round there in summer its eye popping! 

Although I hate the underground shopping centre I always get fvcking lost in there regardless of how many times I go there :lol:


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, was a struggle last week but, as I am halfway, I gave myself weekend off so feeling fresh today.
> 
> DNP is D Hacks.
> 
> ...


Hey running also 7 - 14 dayers and than 5 day breaks along with 25-50mcg T3 of course - without a log  [would be extra motivating i know] ).

Mine is from d-hacks, also. Love the guys  .

But finally i think februar is my last month, I am very pleased with my physque and bf right now!

And by the way: Are you using Metformin on refeed days or along with DNP?

In theory DNP should trigger a little high blood sugar, because of small ATP levels, so pancreas response cannot be achieved in the same way as without DNP (ATP/ADP ratio in pancreatic cells is an important trigger for insuline secretion).

Maybe Metformine isn't a that bad idea, especially on DNP!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Jon, Wasn't going to put the pic up as I don't really like the look of my physique there but thought, fck it, get it up and it can spur me on. How's things going? Been shooting yet? Don't be doing a Pistorius on us


Yeah mate was a good day ! Shot a phesent,duck and some pigions ! Pics in my journal !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 48 update : 246lbs (36lbs down in 48 days).

Squats up to 220KG and OHPs yesterday. Felt strong and looking good in mirror.

Tue - Cardio

Wed - BP/Dips

Thur - Cardio

Fri - DL/OHP

I did the dirty deed yesterday and resigned. Boss took it badly, moaning that I haven't given him enough time to find replacement. Joker as I gave him 28 days, he gave me 1 day before Xmas, defo burnt my bridges, expect to be ostracised for next 4 weeks = more time in gym for me  . Just proves that my decision to leave was correct.

I may need to juggle weights/cardio as I will start WFH on Fridays, fck 'em.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wlkir100 said:


> Hey running also 7 - 14 dayers and than 5 day breaks along with 25-50mcg T3 of course - without a log  [would be extra motivating i know] ).
> 
> Mine is from d-hacks, also. Love the guys  .
> 
> ...


I got my BG measured and it was 4.7 whilst on keto/DNP/T3 so was happy with that. I use Met whenever I have carbs and the day after to get me back into keto. Works for me mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning big lad!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning big lad!!


Morning Rob, how's tricks??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rob, how's tricks??


Good today thanks mate 

Had a zero carb and protein and fats day yesterday pmsl

Back on it today


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

How exactly does metformin work mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> How exactly does metformin work mate?


Keeps insulin levels in check, so in this Junkies case his body is depleted by carbs so his BG level is most likely borderline hypo.

The metformin will keep it at a stable level and makes the pancreas as efficient as possible when releasing insulin 

I believe so anyway  lol


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah good explanation.

Metformin inhibits the gluconeogenesis in liver, reduces the absorption of glucose/carbohydrates in the small intestine and promotes through the hepatic actions a slight acidosis (which maybe dangerous if the person using the drug is drinking big amounts of alcohol or has got kidney problems [kidneys= metabolic neutralization of acidosis ]).

One effect of metformin, which isn't that clear yet, is the assumed stimulation of GLUTs (glucose transporters) in muscle cells (so maybe good alternative to pump glucose in muscles without using insuline and getting fat).

My exact behalf on this is the question if it is safe to use with dnp .. don't wanna end in a acidosis induced coma.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One hour cardio done, no problemo.

Down to my last belt hole (4 belt holes down), I'll have to start buying smaller clothes soon. I'll probably hold off until after the SHIC.


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hell yeah, this the how we do it! Big congrats!

Cravings came up to me, since I am like 11 days down on about 80gr carbs and felt very weak due to overreaching in training.

Shredded a few hours ago one whole cheese cake (about 1 kilo) , one large pizza and one big bowl of cornflakes with bananas - classic one  .

Upped T3, dropped my DNP as usual and added 850mg Metformin!

lying naked on my bed with outer temp of around zero degree celsius. Heat is def. mangable... , no big sweats , but feeling hot and looking vascular as fuark! (Never looked that brutal in my life).

Nows the time to hit the gym for a good workout, any further advice on Metformin for me Huntingground? Go up to 1,5 gr? (If continue my dirty cravings)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Keeps insulin levels in check, so in this Junkies case his body is depleted by carbs so his BG level is most likely borderline hypo.
> 
> The metformin will keep it at a stable level and makes the pancreas as efficient as possible when releasing insulin
> 
> I believe so anyway  lol


Junky 

Like it.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wlkir100 said:


> Hell yeah, this the how we do it! Big congrats!
> 
> Cravings came up to me, since I am like 11 days down on about 80gr carbs and felt very weak due to overreaching in training.
> 
> ...


Hello mate, Met is defo a very useful tool for stopping the large insulin spikes after a binge and also helps you get back into Keto quickly. Job done.

I take up to 2500mg a day but as @R0BLET states, I am a junkie fck


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Also, as you suggest, utilise the glycogen replenishment by smashing yourself in gym, heavy compounds


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just seen your stash pic!! Pmsl that's fvcking immense!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just seen your stash pic!! Pmsl that's fvcking immense!!


Haahaa, got a few more bits to arrive. I should be saving it but have started 10iu GH a night


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, got a few more bits to arrive. I should be saving it but have started 10iu GH a night


Junkie lol 

Think I'm going to start peps during pct after this cycle and for a few months afterwards. You done any before?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Junkie lol
> 
> Think I'm going to start peps during pct after this cycle and for a few months afterwards. You done any before?


Yes mate, have done GHRP6, made me eat everything in the fridge, bad food though, anything. With my hunger, I don't need any more. Did GHRP2/CJC combo for a while, jabbing it 3 times a day, started forgetting to do it and just got fcked off with it in the end so binned it. As usual I bought a boat-load too. Defo kept me full and lean whilst cruising though.

I did a GH blast, with 40iu a day over 5 days, that was insane.

WHat's the plans mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Was looking at ghrp2 or ipam with mod grf 100mcg each 3 times a day. Seems a standard cycle to run and the hope is it will help me keep gains whilst off cycle, maybe make pct a bit easier (more gh floating around got to be a good thing right?!) And help with getting a bit leaner post cycle.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Was looking at ghrp2 or ipam with mod grf 100mcg each 3 times a day. Seems a standard cycle to run and the hope is it will help me keep gains whilst off cycle, maybe make pct a bit easier (more gh floating around got to be a good thing right?!) And help with getting a bit leaner post cycle.


Sounds fine to me, give it a shot mate.

GHRP2/CJC was the peps of choice 18/24 months ago when I ran them.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds fine to me, give it a shot mate.
> 
> GHRP2/CJC was the peps of choice 18/24 months ago when I ran them.


Seems the same is true now but some favour ipam over ghrp2 due to no prolactin issues which might be more important during pct. I'll keep reading up and see what makes most sense.

Cheers


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 49 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 49 days).

Wed - BP/Dips

Thur - Cardio

Fri - DL/OHP

I seem to have hit a sticking point again. See where I am at on Saturday I suppose. Defo body recomp as trousers are increasingly looser. I am jabbing 10iu GH a night too. No PB or cream in evenings either.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

What GH are you running? Never bothered myself but might do at some stage this year.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Give it time on the lower cals mate, it'll come


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, have done GHRP6, made me eat everything in the fridge, bad food though, anything. With my hunger, I don't need any more. Did GHRP2/CJC combo for a while, jabbing it 3 times a day, started forgetting to do it and just got fcked off with it in the end so binned it. As usual I bought a boat-load too. Defo kept me full and lean whilst cruising though.
> 
> I did a GH blast, with 40iu a day over 5 days, that was insane.
> 
> WHat's the plans mate?


Sure the GH will drop fat off you even more even if the scales aren't moving.

Also what do you mean by insane?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> What GH are you running? Never bothered myself but might do at some stage this year.


Kigs mate, cheap and cheerful, only just started running, haven't got the best rep though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Give it time on the lower cals mate, it'll come


Cheers mate, will do, let's wait until Saturday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Sure the GH will drop fat off you even more even if the scales aren't moving.
> 
> Also what do you mean by insane?


Agreed, GH will drop the fat off hopefully!!

Insane = blew me up cartoonish, put on piles of weight, looked insane, muscles totally full to bursting. There was a thread in Peps area by dutch_scott about GH blasts. Take a look mate. Meant to promote new muscle cells etc. Dunno about that though..........


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Kigs mate, cheap and cheerful, only just started running, haven't got the best rep though.


You know thats crap mate ! :lol: haha that cheeky little **** ! That was brilliant mate asking him to post pics, fcuking little runts. My fcuking dog weighs more than him !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> You know thats crap mate ! :lol: haha that cheeky little **** ! That was brilliant mate asking him to post pics, fcuking little runts. My fcuking dog weighs more than him !!


Haahaa, did you enjoy that thread mate, I was just baiting him and entertaining myself


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, did you enjoy that thread mate, I was just baiting him and entertaining myself


Yeah was making me chuckle mate !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just back from gym. Planned schedule changed due to working from City office on Friday so Thu and Fri = cardio.

DL/BP.

Felt big, full and pretty powerful (well, for someone on DNP and less than 20g carbs per day).

I took my liquid chalk and nose tork to use for the first time.

DL : 220kg with chalk and tork. Tork worked a treat and the liquid chalk defo helped the grip. This is the heaviest I have ever DL'ed without straps. Up until the start of the year, anything over 140KG was done using straps, decided that was gay etc.

Straps on and failed on 240kg. Considering I have done 270 before, this was disappointing but I did weight 127KG then 

BP : Up to 140KG, all out.

Diet has been spot on and heat has been high today. Hoping to drop to sub-245 on Saturday, 242 would be nice


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Nice power mate !!

Looking forward to your numbers when your off dnp, on high carbs and got a body full of different oils lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> How's it going mate? You 100% now and back on it?


Hi mate, i'm grand thanks, got common cold like symptons from DNP, but just riding them out.

How you doing?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Kigs mate, cheap and cheerful, only just started running, haven't got the best rep though.


Hi mate ,just found this!

I don't go out of journals too often!

Current Kigs is bunk mate no point,in fact you may be jabbing heavy metals in,spend more and use less!

Hyges or very least Rips


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 50 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 50 days).

Thur - Cardio

Fri - Cardio

Still at sticking point, disappointingly. 2 days of cardio will help I hope. Diet has been good. I may have to drop cals down even more or add in weekend cardio. Maybe if no improvement by Saturday, I don't have a cheat this weekend. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Hi mate, i'm grand thanks, got common cold like symptons from DNP, but just riding them out.
> 
> How you doing?


Back on DNP, good lad. Enjoy the sweats.

I'm sound, still body recomping, hitting reasonable weights in gym too. Can't wait for SHIC now........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate ,just found this!
> 
> I don't go out of journals too often!
> 
> ...


Hey BigMan,

Thanks for looking. I have heard the stories about Kigs (even before I got them) but I'm stuck with them now, so they will be getting jabbed. Will report back. I usually use Hyges and rate them.

How's things anyhow?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe I am being a little harsh on myself with the weight loss this week. I did have an all weekend refeed with muchos food, cakes and Guinness last weekend.

Maybe this would be more realistic?? If so, I would change nothing and would carry on and check results NEXT Saturday?

Weight

Jan 2 = 282lbs

Jan 9 = 268lbs

Jan 16 = 266lbs

Jan 23 = 259lbs

Jan 30 = 253lbs

Feb 09 = 249lbs

Feb 16 = 245lbs

Refeed Weekend = 251lbs

Feb 23 = 245lbs???

Weight loss

Week 1 = 14lbs

Week 2 = 2lbs

Week 3 = 7lbs

Week 4 = 6lbs

Week 5 = 4lbs

Week 6 = 4lbs

Refeed Weekend = +6lbs

Week 7 = 6lbs (essentially all of the weekend weight put on)??

Anybody have any thoughts? Am I being harsh or deluded and I should have dropped that weight quickly? Not too sure myself.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Maybe I am being a little harsh on myself with the weight loss this week. I did have an all weekend refeed with muchos food, cakes and Guinness last weekend.
> 
> Maybe this would be more realistic?? If so, I would change nothing and would carry on and check results NEXT Saturday?
> 
> ...


Personally mate I think you've done incredibly well and I'm sure many would agree.

Is there a reason why your so focused on a target weight as opposed to bodyfat%?

Because that's what I'd go off at this stage if I were you. Forget the weight go by mirror.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi mate,

Good point, well made.

Thanks for the pat on the back too.

I have mentioned that I should be going by mirror and not weight before but seem to have the weight loss stuck in my head even though this isn't a true cut - it is a body recomp. A cut wouldn't have 1.5g Test, 0.5g Mast, 0.5g Tren and 250mg VAR pd I suppose 

I suppose it is easy to jump on scales. I cannot measure BF as I do not have calipers etc. I may ask at gym later.

I need to take more pics I suppose.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey BigMan,
> 
> Thanks for looking. I have heard the stories about Kigs (even before I got them) but I'm stuck with them now, so they will be getting jabbed. Will report back. I usually use Hyges and rate them.
> 
> How's things anyhow?


PMSL you nutter!

Hyges is RR mate!

Things are getting there this end,i actualy started squating yesterday,blew my jeans appart too at 180k,i was happy though it is 7 years since i last did them!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I know where your coming from with weight though mate,better to put scales up than lose fat too,or just put scales up and fat stay still if you want to strike fear into everyone you meet,remember if you stay same Bf but put on 2 stone your fat % will drop by default!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> PMSL you nutter!
> 
> Hyges is RR mate!
> 
> Things are getting there this end,i actualy started squating yesterday,blew my jeans appart too at 180k,i was happy though it is 7 years since i last did them!


Morning, I like heavy metal anyhow - Slayer, Metallica etc 

Nice squatting, what was you doing squatting in a pair of jean you mad cnut :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I know where your coming from with weight though mate,better to put scales up than lose fat too,or just put scales up and fat stay still if you want to strike fear into everyone you meet,remember if you stay same Bf but put on 2 stone your fat % will drop by default!


I like you thinking as I am hating this dieting. Hit the SHIC now, put on 4 stone and BF% would have dropped significantly :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning, I like heavy metal anyhow - Slayer, Metallica etc
> 
> Nice squatting, what was you doing squatting in a pair of jean you mad cnut :lol:


I am a Barbarian style trainer mate,i walk in wearing jeans/top and coat then bash massive weights and go,leaves guys thinking Wtf?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1 hour cardio done at 120BPM.

The gym manager at my corporate gym has agreed to test my BF% using bodystat. I told him I have a set of scales with handheld devices which test BF% but they are sh1te. He reckons bodystat is much better. Anybody ever used them or are they useless?

Anyhow, bodystat and cholesterol testing on Wednesday morning. Will report back.

@biglbs, "Barbarian style trainer"


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol bodystat was raved about at one point,but i have no idea if good or not,

i just use pliers and compasses,perhaps the odd blow tourch

,never far out,

i always know i am either very fat/fat/fat thinner/just fat,

at the moment the pliers aint working so no idea

I am gonna put that in my avi now!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@biglbs,

Love the sig


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In part your doing buddy,seems right somehow!


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

One interresting point @ Hunt:

Why Keto diet on DNP? I know, the studies implying macros doesn't have an effect. But in theory, DNP would work best in a relative high Carb| high Protein | low Fat diet.

It's all about ATP-Synthase block, isn't it  ?

Resipiratory Quotient, as well as heat should be higher on such a diet, compared with keto/low carb. It seems like a "wasting" of dnps potency.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wlkir100 said:


> One interresting point @ Hunt:
> 
> Why Keto diet on DNP? I know, the studies implying macros doesn't have an effect. But in theory, DNP would work best in a relative high Carb| high Protein | low Fat diet.
> 
> ...


Imo you would roast like a chicken in a microwave,but i am only speaking by observation,may be wrong!


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

you think?

Maybe we can save some dnp, just a though... diet consisting of fruits (lot of fructosis for liver and energy), some vegetables/potatoes, lot of meat and lean protein ... Maybe this one would be the most efficient one on a dnp bycycle.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Back on DNP, good lad. Enjoy the sweats.
> 
> I'm sound, still body recomping, hitting reasonable weights in gym too. Can't wait for SHIC now........


First time I tried this DNP, is effing horrible, but results are nice.

How long you got left on cut dude?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wlkir100 said:


> One interresting point @ Hunt:
> 
> Why Keto diet on DNP? I know, the studies implying macros doesn't have an effect. But in theory, DNP would work best in a relative high Carb| high Protein | low Fat diet.
> 
> ...


This is my first run on it, also heat is bad on DNP when lots of carbs. Not for me but whatever works for you mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> First time I tried this DNP, is effing horrible, but results are nice.
> 
> How long you got left on cut dude?


Evening mate, yes, it isn't pleasant is it? I am getting used to it now so feel fairly normal on it. I did struggle for a while. Are you smashing the T3 in too? Lots of water, electrolytes etc?

I have done 50 days so approx 40 days to go


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Evening mate, yes, it isn't pleasant is it? I am getting used to it now so feel fairly normal on it. I did struggle for a while. Are you smashing the T3 in too? Lots of water, electrolytes etc?
> 
> I have done 50 days so approx 40 days to go


Haha, i only through T3 into the mix today at 50mcg, today is day 7 on DNP and ECA. Ya taking tons of water, glycerine, vit e, vit c, electrolytes, etc etc. Still horrible though, as got a cold, or it is a side of DNP. Runny nose and sore throat and cough.

I been on my cut for 84 days now, 42 more to go, or will stop before if I think I look good enough.


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> This is my first run on it, also heat is bad on DNP when lots of carbs. Not for me but whatever works for you mate.


Yeah mate, i know what you mean. But after some time, the heat is becoming less for me. I know it's even impossible for the body to adapt to DNP, but it seems like my sweating isn't that bad anymore (still using same tub/batch) ... and even my weight is down almost 20lbs, but heat isn't that big as it was in the beginning.

Try to play a bit with nutrition, but don't know whom I should believe.

Broscience and experience, biochemical theory or medical studies on obese people in the 1930s...

Just want to max out my results at a small dose.

By the way, you recognized a water bloat on DNP?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Haha, i only through T3 into the mix today at 50mcg, today is day 7 on DNP and ECA. Ya taking tons of water, glycerine, vit e, vit c, electrolytes, etc etc. Still horrible though, as got a cold, or it is a side of DNP. Runny nose and sore throat and cough.
> 
> I been on my cut for 84 days now, 42 more to go, or will stop before if I think I look good enough.


Keep the T3 in with the DNP and keep it going for at least a week after cessation of DNP to counteract the rebound from DNP.

50 days of DNP. Welcome to my world of heat and pain


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wlkir100 said:


> Yeah mate, i know what you mean. But after some time, the heat is becoming less for me. I know it's even impossible for the body to adapt to DNP, but it seems like my sweating isn't that bad anymore (still using same tub/batch) ... and even my weight is down almost 20lbs, but heat isn't that big as it was in the beginning.
> 
> Try to play a bit with nutrition, but don't know whom I should believe.
> 
> ...


Experiment mate and feed back.

No water bloat at all, dry but I am using lots of different gear/compounds.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Haha, i only through T3 into the mix today at 50mcg, today is day 7 on DNP and ECA. Ya taking tons of water, glycerine, vit e, vit c, electrolytes, etc etc. Still horrible though, as got a cold, or it is a side of DNP. Runny nose and sore throat and cough.
> 
> I been on my cut for 84 days now, 42 more to go, or will stop before if I think I look good enough.


BTW, how much weight have you lost in that time?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, how much weight have you lost in that time?


Nowhere near as high as yours mate, but like I said only added in DNP this week and T3 today.

I lost 14kg or 31lbs in that time, net weight loss so far.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Nowhere near as high as yours mate, but like I said only added in DNP this week and T3 today.
> 
> I lost 14kg or 31lbs in that time, net weight loss so far.


Well done mate. I was probably fatter than you at start so easier for me to lose


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Nowhere near as high as yours mate, but like I said only added in DNP this week and T3 today.
> 
> I lost 14kg or 31lbs in that time, net weight loss so far.


How much DNP? 250?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dunno why ,but the stuff scares me sh1tless:blink:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Dunno why ,but the stuff scares me sh1tless:blink:


Agreed, not great but if you are careful and use for a short run, I reckon it is OK.

I used to stick piles of powder up my nose and drink for 3 days, that was probably more dangerous imo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Ackee&Saltfish posted this on a thread about what you would do if your missus cheated on you. It is quality (I did state, in jest, that I would murder the kids and missus).


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Nowhere near as high as yours mate, but like I said only added in DNP this week and T3 today.
> 
> I lost 14kg or 31lbs in that time, net weight loss so far.


Sore throat and cough is a side of Dnp mate. I got the same thing. Might find an anti hystemine helps.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Agreed, not great but if you are careful and use for a short run, I reckon it is OK.
> 
> I used to stick piles of powder up my nose and drink for 3 days, that was probably more dangerous imo


Apparently someone died today with it in his systemmg http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2282158/Student-Sarmad-Alladin-18-known-Mr-Muscles-dies-taking-DNP-fat-burning-pills.html?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> How much DNP? 250?


200mg for first 2 days, 400mg for past 5. Heat is too much, defo not going higher. If had time off work and could just chill, would push 600mg for few days but as it is no chance.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> 200mg for first 2 days, 400mg for past 5. Heat is too much, defo not going higher. If had time off work and could just chill, would push 600mg for few days but as it is no chance.


400 too much for me at work, I stick to 250 now. Works OK.

600, you mad fcker


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 400 too much for me at work, I stick to 250 now. Works OK.
> 
> 600, you mad fcker


Might drop down, see how I go. Wanting to run for 21 days totally, but not sure got will power to last 21 days at 400mg. Will see. lol

Threw up there now at gym, just doing abs/cardio, stomach feels like ****.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 51 update : 245lbs (37lbs down in 51 days).

Fri - WFH

Hit my aim of 245lbs so happy with that. I have been jabbing 10iu GH per night and jabbed 0.5g Tren/0.5g Mast last night too. I may need to buy more gear for SHIC - see new thread.

All good, brekkie is 6 eggs and cheese scrambled.

Kids and missus back from mother-in-laws today so WFH.

No cardio/weights etc so diet must be spot on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Might drop down, see how I go. Wanting to run for 21 days totally, but not sure got will power to last 21 days at 400mg. Will see. lol
> 
> Threw up there now at gym, just doing abs/cardio, stomach feels like ****.


Builds up to a crescendo after 3 days so take time with dosages. Good luck.

Throwing up


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Apparently someone died today with it in his systemmg http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2282158/Student-Sarmad-Alladin-18-known-Mr-Muscles-dies-taking-DNP-fat-burning-pills.html?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


I can't understand people who died from DNP? Actually there are a few rules on taking DNP:

1.) Start low dose - watch heat and allergic reactions.

2.) Just take it with low outer temps - wintertime

3.) Have got gallons of cold water @ home, plenty of magnesium and for emergencies muscle relaxants - almost each body can handle heat, as long it has got enough fluids.

And to the dailymail bull****: DNP is not linked to heart or any organ damage.

Only possible way to promote heart attacks is via imbalance of electrolytes, which is quite impossible (acceptable nutrition and don't drink 20 litres of water a day).


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 51 update : 245lbs (37lbs down in 51 days).
> 
> Fri - WFH
> 
> ...


Bloody good work mate,i have done 19lbs in 35 days as had a bad week in the middle and put on 5lb!!!

Recomping nicely still though ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Bloody good work mate,i have done 19lbs in 35 days as had a bad week in the middle and put on 5lb!!!
> 
> Recomping nicely still though ...


Well done Bigman, 19lbs with no fat burners is pretty impressive


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Huntingground Alright mate, whats SHIC stand for ? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate, whats SHIC stand for ? Lol


Silly

Huntinground's

Idiotic

Cycle

I think.......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Well done Bigman, 19lbs with no fat burners is pretty impressive


No i would by telling untruths there,i use peps most of time,as it helps massively on recomp..twice or three times a week i add t3 x50mcg and sometimes Mallice on other days,but nothing consistant,thanks though mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Super ,High,Intensity,Course?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> @Huntingground Alright mate, whats SHIC stand for ? Lol


Short High Intensity Cycle, one of Paul Borrensen's ideas.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Short High Intensity Cycle, one of Paul Borrensen's ideas.


Cheers mate !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Short High Intensity Cycle, one of Paul Borrensen's ideas.


Could only remember the middle bit,,,,pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 52 update : 245lbs (37lbs down in 52 days).

Weight

Jan 2 = 282lbs

Jan 9 = 268lbs

Jan 16 = 266lbs

Jan 23 = 259lbs

Jan 30 = 253lbs

Feb 09 = 249lbs

Feb 16 = 245lbs

Refeed Weekend = 251lbs

Feb 23 = 245lbs

Weight loss

Week 1 = 14lbs

Week 2 = 2lbs

Week 3 = 7lbs

Week 4 = 6lbs

Week 5 = 4lbs

Week 6 = 4lbs

Refeed Weekend = +6lbs

Week 7 = 6lbs (essentially all of the weekend weight put on)

Small refeed tonight. Probably home-made king prawn curry with rice and naan bread. No beer. Really having a good go this week, would like to drop some weight to prove I'm not stuck in mid-240s. I will also defo get a pic.


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice job!

I though you just do weekly refeeds on saturdays according to first post? But I just see the one refeedweekend last week?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 53 update : 246lbs (36lbs down in 53 days).

Refeed went well, curry and then apple pie and custard followed by Carte D'Or Double Chocolate Fondant Ice cream (half a tub).

Very nice indeed. 1lb up so no issues there. Going to kick on this week and really improve the physique.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wlkir100 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I though you just do weekly refeeds on saturdays according to first post? But I just see the one refeedweekend last week?


Hello mate,

If you read the previous posts you would understand why. I was feeling mentally and physically drained, fatigued, fcked and needed a boost so allowed myself a weekend off as I was half way through this 90 day cut. Definitely worked as I have fely a lot better since,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Felt rough this morning, light-headed, dizzy, sweating, shaky, blurred vision, didn't click at first that it was all the signs of being hypo. WTF!! No slin, just my normal drugs with addition of Metformin too, had carb up last night as well.

Just ate some chocolate and drank some OJ and am feeling better.

Don't understand why it would hit like that. Weird.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You're doing a great job mate,odd about hypo thing,unless your body speeded up massively from refeed burning everything up in sight....


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> If you read the previous posts you would understand why. I was feeling mentally and physically drained, fatigued, fcked and needed a boost so allowed myself a weekend off as I was half way through this 90 day cut. Definitely worked as I have fely a lot better since,


Ah sure, no... just was asking, because whole 40 pages are a lot to read through - you did a refeed on a weekly base? Because on DNP you need this.

To your hypoglycaemic symptoms: Have got these a lot when fasting to long/ or during workouts / keto days.

Think it's actual not a hypoglycaemic state, maybe a slight electrolyte imbalance with ATP depression (which would be a bit uncommon after a refeed)


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

One thing I've always meant to ask mate, why do you not eat red/white meat, if its not too prying a question?

Any chance the hypo is due to super recompensation of somekind? Your body becoming incredibly efficient at carb utilisation and sensitive to slin after a few months of keto? I dunno just kinda spitballing here.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wlkir100 said:


> Ah sure, no... just was asking, because whole 40 pages are a lot to read through - you did a refeed on a weekly base? Because on DNP you need this.
> 
> To your hypoglycaemic symptoms: Have got these a lot when fasting to long/ or during workouts / keto days.
> 
> Think it's actual not a hypoglycaemic state, maybe a slight electrolyte imbalance with ATP depression (which would be a bit uncommon after a refeed)


No worries, wasn't meant to come across as short.

Here is what I did when I got up this morning:-

2 cups black coffee with sweeteners

No carb protein shake

250mg DNP

100mcg T3

150mg Var

I then shot:-

10iu Kigtropin HGH

500iu HCG

2.5ml PC Supertren

All of the above on an empty stomach


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> One thing I've always meant to ask mate, why do you not eat red/white meat, if its not too prying a question?
> 
> Any chance the hypo is due to super recompensation of somekind? Your body becoming incredibly efficient at carb utilisation and sensitive to slin after a few months of keto? I dunno just kinda spitballing here.


Hey mate, I'm a Birkenhead Boy and used to play for Birkenhead School and mates use to play for Birkenhead Park.

Dunno why hypo?

Red/white meal - it just evolved from health/morality concerns and recently I have been proven right = CJD/horse/foot in mouth etc etc.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The two cups of coffee with sweetners would have tricked your body into releasing insulin,but you gave it no sugarcarbs at all ,this with t3 and other bits could have set you up to feel hypo mate,rare but possible,,,


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The two cups of coffee with sweetners would have tricked your body into releasing insulin,but you gave it no sugarcarbs at all ,this with t3 and other bits could have set you up to feel hypo mate,rare but possible,,,


This makes sense to me, so do you agree that sweet foods even if they do not contain sugar will cause an insulin spike? I've always thought this to be the case but did not want to sound a tool



Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, I'm a Birkenhead Boy and used to play for Birkenhead School and mates use to play for Birkenhead Park.
> 
> Dunno why hypo?
> 
> Red/white meal - it just evolved from health/morality concerns and recently I have been proven right = CJD/horse/foot in mouth etc etc.


No freaking way I'm an old Birkonian too, Birkenhead School for 13 years!

Well thats a fair enough reason as any. Certainly the colon issues of red meat worry me somewhat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> The two cups of coffee with sweetners would have tricked your body into releasing insulin,but you gave it no sugarcarbs at all ,this with t3 and other bits could have set you up to feel hypo mate,rare but possible,,,


Sounds reasonable to be fair. It defo happened and I haven't felt great all day. I have had a day off diet to compensate too.

Cheers Bigman.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> No freaking way I'm an old Birkonian too, Birkenhead School for 13 years!
> 
> Well thats a fair enough reason as any. Certainly the colon issues of red meat worry me somewhat.


Haahaa, I'm a little older than you as I left in 92 but great school and great rugby team.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I'm a little older than you as I left in 92 but great school and great rugby team.


You left the year i was born...

Yeah it definitely was and is.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RowRow said:


> This makes sense to me, so do you agree that sweet foods even if they do not contain sugar will cause an insulin spike? I've always thought this to be the case but did not want to sound a tool
> 
> No freaking way I'm an old Birkonian too, Birkenhead School for 13 years!
> 
> Well thats a fair enough reason as any. Certainly the colon issues of red meat worry me somewhat.





Huntingground said:


> Sounds reasonable to be fair. It defo happened and I haven't felt great all day. I have had a day off diet to compensate too.
> 
> Cheers Bigman.


Very possible,consider how fast your metabolism is running and why,then the last carbs injested etc

It is like running a top fuel dragster,if you put diesel in it ,see how it runs.

I am not a fan of sweetners,because i am convinced of this false messaging,like teasing a kid with sweets pmsl,now where is my candy floss? 

Just hope you feel better mate,be safe


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 54 update : 245lbs (37lbs down in 53 days).

Running late so will update laters.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Very possible,consider how fast your metabolism is running and why,then the last carbs injested etc
> 
> It is like running a top fuel dragster,if you put diesel in it ,see how it runs.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, agree about the sweeteners and false messaging, that is the primary reason I use them, "to fool the brain" I suppose.

Feel good today and still 245lbs even after day off yesterday


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am gym-less in Canary Wharf today (bad planning too, cardio kit at the other site) so no cardio/weights today. Will be back on it for the remaining 4 days of this working week though.

No DNP/Var today - body is having rest after yesterday's shenanigans. Back on full speed tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 55 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 55 days). Back on everything today, DNP/T3/Var/Small amount of clen etc. Shocked that I put on 2lbs yesterday considering that diet was perfect. Let's wait and see the weight on Saturday.

Tues: DL/OHP

Wed: Cardio - bodystat readings and also cholesterol test too.

Thur: SQ/BP

Fri: Cardio

I am going to start ramping everything down after the weekend in readiness for the SHIC. Dieting meds will remain until end of March.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 55 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 55 days). Back on everything today, DNP/T3/Var/Small amount of clen etc. Shocked that I put on 2lbs yesterday considering that diet was perfect. Let's wait and see the weight on Saturday.
> 
> Tues: DL/OHP
> 
> ...


I'm as guilty as you for weighing each day mate, so cannot preach, but the 2 lb's will just be water more than likely, no need to worry.

All is going well in here big guy, keep it up!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> I'm as guilty as you for weighing each day mate, so cannot preach, but the 2 lb's will just be water more than likely, no need to worry.
> 
> All is going well in here big guy, keep it up!!


Thanks mate, I know, it is addictive getting on those scales. I do gauge it though on a Saturday so maybe shouldn't put myself through the daily ritual.

How's things? I have been super busy recently so not had chance to look at other people's journals. I will sort that over next few days.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, I know, it is addictive getting on those scales. I do gauge it though on a Saturday so maybe shouldn't put myself through the daily ritual.
> 
> How's things? I have been super busy recently so not had chance to look at other people's journals. I will sort that over next few days.


It is addictive, morning p1ss (on top of the 4 or 5 I have through the night) and straight on the scales... my ritual anyway...

I am good buddy, just threw a weight update in my journo... in double figures... whoop whoop... 99.7kg, leanest I been in 10+ years...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> It is addictive, morning p1ss (on top of the 4 or 5 I have through the night) and straight on the scales... my ritual anyway...
> 
> I am good buddy, just threw a weight update in my journo... in double figures... whoop whoop... 99.7kg, leanest I been in 10+ years...


Haahaaa, exactly the same as me. I have multiple pishes throughout the night too, never used to happen.

Well done on weightloss, very impressive. I'll pop over ASAP.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate, weight fluctuates all the time so daily measurements are a right headfvck, hard to break out of it though, as the member skinny, formally known as sweat said, its addictive.

Have a good session later


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No gym or cardio since Thursday so fully refreshed, recharged and ready to go.

Plan is to rip a 240 DL strap-less today (220 is my record strap-less). I'm going to try 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS into right delt, will be nippy as fck going in I reckon. I don't usually pin delts but need to open up some more sites in readiness for SHIC (I did 2.5ml PC Supertren into right delt on Sunday morning, little soreness, OK though) .

Liquid chalk and Nose Tork at the ready.

Come on!!!

:w00t:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Day 55 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 55 days). Back on everything today, DNP/T3/Var/Small amount of clen etc. Shocked that I put on 2lbs yesterday considering that diet was perfect. Let's wait and see the weight on Saturday.
> 
> Tues: DL/OHP
> 
> ...


I understand gravity was lower yesterday due to full moon pulling upon us,i was up all nightduring the moon,aaaooooooooooww!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just back from gym.

DL : got 220 easily, failed on 240 and then 230, no top-end strength there, must be due to depletion. One positive was my grip was fine with the lifts so coming along nicely.

Very happy with the look in the mirror though. I will get pic on Thursday, even if I have to ask a random.

Pinned in right delt, got 1ml in, fck me, stung like hell, had to pin rest in right quad. Also delt swelled up and red, very obvious in mirror that I had been pinning (I was wearing Gold's Gym vest  ).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just back from gym.
> 
> DL : got 220 easily, failed on 240 and then 230, no top-end strength there, must be due to depletion. One positive was my grip was fine with the lifts so coming along nicely.
> 
> ...


Dirty pinning cûnt lol

What was it? Mtren ?

Good about grip mate, come SHIC time you'll be all over it!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Dirty pinning cûnt lol
> 
> What was it? Mtren ?
> 
> Good about grip mate, come SHIC time you'll be all over it!!


Haahaaa, yep, BSI Mtren DS, stings like fck anyhow!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 56 update : 246lbs (36lbs down in 56 days).

Wed: 1 hour cardio

Bodystat readings and also cholesterol test in 5 mins.

I ate too much PB last night, I was starving though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bodystat Readings

Age : 39

Height : 183

Fat 22.5%

Fat Weight : 25.0 kg

Lean : 77.5%

Lean Weight : 86.0 kg

Body Weight : 111 kg

Water 56.8%

Total Water : 63.0 litres

BMR : 2572 cals

Est Avg Energy Required : 4115 (for medium activity level)

BMI : 33.1

Cholesterol : too low for the machine. Machine measures from 3.8%. Last reading at docs was 3.3.

I don't look or feel 22.5% so I'll reserve judgement on that. My machine at home gives out a reading of 27%. I don't think that these machines measure accurately the BF% of weightlifters/PLers/BBers.

BMR = 2572 cals. Interesting. I am eating 3100 cals a day at moment. I may try to drop this down or up the cardio to reflect this.

Any thoughts on these machines or my readings above?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Bodystat Readings
> 
> Age : 39
> 
> ...


39!! Thought you looked older :whistling: :lol:

I'd take that BF reading and use it as a base mate, keep all those numbers then go again in 4 weeks 

Gives you something to work on doesn't it.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Bodystat Readings
> 
> Age : 39
> 
> ...


Don't see how by your pics your 22.5% fat unless that is including internal organ fat?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 39!! Thought you looked older :whistling: :lol:
> 
> I'd take that BF reading and use it as a base mate, keep all those numbers then go again in 4 weeks
> 
> Gives you something to work on doesn't it.


Haahaaa, feel 59 today, cheeky fcker 

I'm leaving here in 2 weeks so won't be able to re-run it unless I find another one of these machines in my next gym (both owned by Nuffield Health so it is possible).

I would have guessed 18% BF but WTF do I know


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One last thing : Cholesterol was lower than 3.8, average of population is 5.5. My diet is essentially made up of protein and fats (butter, cheese, olive oil, mackerel, whole eggs etc).

This strengthens my opinion (also based on books "The Great Cholesterol Con" and "Diet Delusion") that fats in the diet are totally unrelated to cholesterol in the blood stream m(I know this is generally understood by most people "in the know" now but is certainly not known by the general population). My view is that blood stream cholesterol may be caused by processed foods, quick carbs esp sugars etc. The governments stance on diet is baffling. Walk down any supermarket and you will see "low fat" everywhere. Essentially, the idiots are removing the goodness and injecting the food with sugars for taste reasons and people wonder why the population is getting fatter.

:cursing:

RANT OVER!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaaa, feel 59 today, cheeky fcker
> 
> I'm leaving here in 2 weeks so won't be able to re-run it unless I find another one of these machines in my next gym (both owned by Nuffield Health so it is possible).
> 
> I would have guessed 18% BF but WTF do I know


I bet they have them at all the clubs, hopefully 

BF is hard to judge, especially on you given the prominent abs.

I'm 16/17% according to my readings.

You look great mate, so keep going by pics and mirror


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I bet they have them at all the clubs, hopefully
> 
> BF is hard to judge, especially on you given the prominent abs.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, pics tomorrow, defo. Got a pic of you at 16/17%?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, pics tomorrow, defo. Got a pic of you at 16/17%?


Just this one, last week ..... Yeah I'm a skinny runt


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Just this one, last week ..... Yeah I'm a skinny runt
> 
> View attachment 112291


Cheers mate, looking good. Leaner around chest but my abs are leaner I think. I do have lower back fat and some internal fat from Guinness.

I'm still not having 20+


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, looking good. Leaner around chest but my abs are leaner I think. I do have lower back fat and some internal fat from Guinness.
> 
> I'm still not having 20+


Yeah your defo popping out at the core!! That's all the compounds you do 

I've looked better tbh, suppose I best get some pumped pics up lol

Fat disposition is just annoying, keep going by pics, mirror and clothes mate as you look great.

Fùck the numbers as you'll start chasing the next man and forget about the overall goal - being a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Reading seems high imo but again, wtf do I know? :lol: At least its a reference point so you can see progress next time you use that machine, if they have one at new place.

Also couldn't agree more about the cholesterol thing, baffling why so many people buy low fat stuff thinking it's healthy but neglect to notice that it's been topped up with simple sugar to make it taste better. Our bodies don't need simple refined sugar IMO but they do need fats. Daft.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing : Cholesterol was lower than 3.8, average of population is 5.5. My diet is essentially made up of protein and fats (butter, cheese, olive oil, mackerel, whole eggs etc).
> 
> This strengthens my opinion (also based on books "The Great Cholesterol Con" and "Diet Delusion") that fats in the diet are totally unrelated to cholesterol in the blood stream m(I know this is generally understood by most people "in the know" now but is certainly not known by the general population). My view is that blood stream cholesterol may be caused by processed foods, quick carbs esp sugars etc. The governments stance on diet is baffling. Walk down any supermarket and you will see "low fat" everywhere. Essentially, the idiots are removing the goodness and injecting the food with sugars for taste reasons and people wonder why the population is getting fatter.
> 
> ...


Recent studies confirm that our bodies are responsible for manufacturing our own cholesterol,hence eggs that contain'bad'cholesterol have no effect ,but some of the other constituants of eggs may indeed help the hdl/ldl ratio,so you(and i)are correct mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ps pics lookin good man!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

deffo not right with bf reading

i would go by mirror or get to a university and get proper reading


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Recent studies confirm that our bodies are responsible for manufacturing our own cholesterol,hence eggs that contain'bad'cholesterol have no effect ,but some of the other constituants of eggs may indeed help the hdl/ldl ratio,so you(and i)are correct mate.


Susceptibility to high levels of bad cholesterol building up in the system is hereditary too isn't it? Which also indicates that diet isn't a major factor.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Susceptibility to high levels of bad cholesterol building up in the system is hereditary too isn't it? Which also indicates that diet isn't a major factor.


Exactamondo!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good responses lads and thanks.

No cardio yesterday due to all day meeting with database vendor who were on-site to help out with technical issues on my major project. Gutted. Also hunger is raging in the evening and PB is being consumed in quantities which is going to affect weight.

Day 57 update : 248lbs (34lbs down in 57 days). Weight loss has totally stopped in last few weeks. I will wait until Saturday to make any adjustments (also I will get pic today) but more cardio/less food is a given. This will be the first real challenge of the cut I suppose so I am ready to meet it head on.

Thu : SQ/BP.

Fri : maybe work from home so cardio kit will be brought home for weekend cardio (I am sh1te at this but will have to man up and hit the roads).

Also, large, red, sore swelling in right quad where I jabbed Tren/Mast on Tuesday, not abcess, just reaction, had lots of times before, cannot bend leg etc, affected sleep adversely last night even after I took a Tramadol 

Bad start to the day all round.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Start looking to drop your cals mate if its stalling ! Your cals are prob over double what i was eating even at 21st and sh1t all day 

I have between 2-4 tablespoons of PB a day mate what you having ?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Good responses lads and thanks.
> 
> No cardio yesterday due to all day meeting with database vendor who were on-site to help out with technical issues on my major project. Gutted. Also hunger is raging in the evening and PB is being consumed in quantities which is going to affect weight.
> 
> ...


Going to have to deal with hunger if you want to keep on cutting HG, either that or up cardio more if you can. That in itself will make you hungry though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from gym.

Squat up to a single at 200kg and BP up to a single at 140kg. Didn't feel strong.

Nearly swerved it as I was having dizzy spells this morning (no idea why) but glad I went.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Start looking to drop your cals mate if its stalling ! Your cals are prob over double what i was eating even at 21st and sh1t all day
> 
> I have between 2-4 tablespoons of PB a day mate what you having ?


Agreed mate, will look at it on Saturday. Will drop down to BMR cals from the bodystat session = 2572. Also fasted cardio over the weekend. Got my kit. No excuses. Time to MTFU!!

PB = eat until full


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to have to deal with hunger if you want to keep on cutting HG, either that or up cardio more if you can. That in itself will make you hungry though.


Thanks GB, agreed mate, will cut down by 500 cals to 2600 cals. Also PB will be hidden in garage (should be for SHIC anyhow). Also I'm going to order some Sibutramine off D Hacks too.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I see that you eat loads of fish and eggs for your protein, but how come you don't eat red meat and chicken?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Agreed mate, will look at it on Saturday. Will drop down to BMR cals from the bodystat session = 2572. Also fasted cardio over the weekend. Got my kit. No excuses. Time to MTFU!!
> 
> PB = eat until full


Haha dont hide it mate just have 4 spoonfulls instead of half a tub :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks GB, agreed mate, will cut down by 500 cals to 2600 cals. Also PB will be hidden in garage (should be for SHIC anyhow). Also I'm going to order some Sibutramine off D Hacks too.


Wasn't trying to state the obvious but sometimes it just helps to get to the point lol. The hunger is the part of cutting I hate the most, hence I've never really done a proper one :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I see that you eat loads of fish and eggs for your protein, but how come you don't eat red meat and chicken?


I stopped eating mince/burgers etc first as I thought they were full of sh1te (proved correct by recent developments (horses), CJD etc) and it grew from there I suppose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Haha dont hide it mate just have 4 spoonfulls instead of half a tub :laugh:


Once I pop, I just can't stop 

I do everything to extremes JK, when I was drinking, I drink until I fall over etc etc


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Wasn't trying to state the obvious but sometimes it just helps to get to the point lol. The hunger is the part of cutting I hate the most, hence I've never really done a proper one :lol:


Need the bluntness mate, well done. Fck hunger I'll get Sibutramine or start SHIC early :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Once I pop, I just can't stop
> 
> I do everything to extremes JK, when I was drinking, I drink until I fall over etc etc


Haha yeah i know what you mean mate !


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

All looking good mate. Did you get HDL/LDL cholesterol? It would be interesting to see if var has had any affect on these?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> All looking good mate. Did you get HDL/LDL cholesterol? It would be interesting to see if var has had any affect on these?


Testing device was too simple for HDL/LDL this time. I did get this from docs in Jan (on 200mg VAR a day) and ratio was fine according to doc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 58 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 58 days).

Fri : WFH today.

Losing motivation regarding the cut, getting bored and feel like binning it (this is one of the reasons I wanted to do a 6 week SHIC as I know I can be totally motivated for 6 weeks but after that......).

Weigh in tomorrow. Let's see what that brings.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Day 58 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 58 days).
> 
> Fri : WFH today.
> 
> ...


I'm WFH too, so difficult not to stuff ur face


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Day 58 update : 247lbs (35lbs down in 58 days).
> 
> Fri : WFH today.
> 
> ...


Get through the weekend, have your refeed and see how you feel monday oh and mtfu


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm WFH too, so difficult not to stuff ur face


My head has been in the fridge about 20 times and I have to back off sharpish. Difficult cutting when home alone


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Get through the weekend, have your refeed and see how you feel monday oh and mtfu


Haahaa, thanks Ben, I do need to MTFU!! And I will.

New diet and cardio regime will be needed tomorrow so will try to stick to that. Once the lbs start dropping again, I will be more motivated I reckon.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, thanks Ben, I do need to MTFU!! And I will.
> 
> New diet and cardio regime will be needed tomorrow so will try to stick to that. Once the lbs start dropping again, I will be more motivated I reckon.


Definitely the toughest part when the scales stop dropping I would think, makes you wonder why you're bothering. I would say a change is needed in the routine, different cardio, change in diet etc sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Definitely the toughest part when the scales stop dropping I would think, makes you wonder why you're bothering. I would say a change is needed in the routine, different cardio, change in diet etc sounds like a good plan.


Agreed mate but also work/life is conspiring against me too. This week : Mon, in Canary Wharf (no gym), Wed, vendor on site all day, Fri, WFH. Really, I should MTFU and do cardio today and over weekend as this week has been two weight training sessions and no cardio which is obviously no good for cutting. This morning I have been plumbing in a new integrated washing machine though. So at least three sessions of cardio each week are needed as min. BUT next week, Canary Wharf on Mon and Thu. 

Diet will defo be changed tomorrow after weigh in and cardio will be done in the morning too. I will update everything after that.

I'm not giving up, only got 30 days to go. I would love to get down to 230 but don't think it is possible now so 238 is first target.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Agreed mate but also work/life is conspiring against me too. This week : Mon, in Canary Wharf (no gym), Wed, vendor on site all day, Fri, WFH. Really, I should MTFU and do cardio today and over weekend as this week has been two weight training sessions and no cardio which is obviously no good for cutting. This morning I have been plumbing in a new integrated washing machine though. So at least three sessions of cardio each week are needed as min. BUT next week, Canary Wharf on Mon and Thu.
> 
> Diet will defo be changed tomorrow after weigh in and cardio will be done in the morning too. I will update everything after that.
> 
> I'm not giving up, only got 30 days to go. I would love to get down to 230 but don't think it is possible now so 238 is first target.


That makes it touch for sure, I'm lucky that I WFH everyday so food and gym is easy to schedule in, the days I have meetings in London are a ball ache food wise but because I train at 6:30am I can still do that before I go up or just juggle my days around. Can you go for an hours fast walking round your way? Better than nothing, find some hills??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> My head has been in the fridge about 20 times and I have to back off sharpish. Difficult cutting when home alone


Get in the office, I'm off in at 2 for a bit or I'll go nuts at home lol.

I am doing a proof of concept at the moment...going to boeblingen to performance test oracle OVM on RAC, it's pure **** u used it yet


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> My head has been in the fridge about 20 times and I have to back off sharpish. Difficult cutting when home alone


I get this mate ! Seems worse when im alone ! Like im a kid and mum and dad aint there to stop me eating 10'bags of crisps :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That makes it touch for sure, I'm lucky that I WFH everyday so food and gym is easy to schedule in, the days I have meetings in London are a ball ache food wise but because I train at 6:30am I can still do that before I go up or just juggle my days around. Can you go for an hours fast walking round your way? Better than nothing, find some hills??


I'm up at 04:00, out of the house for 05:00 and don't get back in until 17:00. I am too tired to do cardio after work so rely on lunchtime gym sessions (that is why I am a member of two gyms, one for weights (Golds) and one for cardio on-site),

Weekends are imperative and also WFH days should be mandatory cardio days too. Tomorrow, I will hit the road.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get in the office, I'm off in at 2 for a bit or I'll go nuts at home lol.
> 
> I am doing a proof of concept at the moment...going to boeblingen to performance test oracle OVM on RAC, it's pure **** u used it yet


No mate, not used it yet. As you know, first releases are always beta-tested in the field as Oracle's testing in-house seems to be lacking. Expect bugs galore 

Virtualization is coming and is already in use at CS but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> No mate, not used it yet. As you know, first releases are always beta-tested in the field as Oracle's testing in-house seems to be lacking. Expect bugs galore
> 
> Virtualization is coming and is already in use at CS but I haven't used it yet.


It's been a month we've not even got the ****ing thing working lol trying to use it in a hybrid grid . Drop in my journal if u have time, I'm cutting next 3 months I can drop the weight piece of **** seems you've hit a wall!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 59 update : 248lbs (34lbs down in 59 days).

*Weight*

Jan 2 = 282lbs

Jan 9 = 268lbs

Jan 16 = 266lbs

Jan 23 = 259lbs

Jan 30 = 253lbs

Feb 09 = 249lbs

Feb 16 = 245lbs

Refeed Weekend = 251lbs

Feb 23 = 245lbs

Mar 2 = 248lbs

*Weight loss*

Week 1 = 14lbs

Week 2 = 2lbs

Week 3 = 7lbs

Week 4 = 6lbs

Week 5 = 4lbs

Week 6 = 4lbs

Refeed Weekend = +6lbs

Week 7 = 6lbs (essentially all of the weekend weight put on)

Week 8 = +3lbs

Over the past 4 weeks I have essentially lost 1lb. Again no pics to prove anything but I am definitely happier with shape but, even so, there is still a fair amount of fat to lose so I should still be losing, especially with DNP/T3/Clen thrown in.

No cardio at all last week due to various occurrences which were mainly out of my control. Even so, I will have to decrease calories and increase cardio. Essentially drastic action is needed for the last 4 weeks of this cut. New aim is 238lbs.

This is the last weekend where I shoot lots of AAS and there will be a new PED-regime in readiness for start of the SHIC on 28th March.

*Diet*


```
Food                       Amount        Cals          Fat(g)       Carbs(g)      Prot(g)

Whole Egg                  12            926           63.4          7.0           75.2

Smoked Mackerel            250g          499           25.1          0.0           63.8

Soya Milk                  2 servings    200           12.0          2.0           20.0

Whey Concentrate 82%       2 servings    400           6.0           6.0           82.0

"Seriously Strong" Cheese  1 servings    410           34.4          0.1           25.0

Total                                    2,435         140.9         15.1          266
```
*Weekly Plan*

Sat : Cardio

Sun : Cardio

Mon : Canary Wharf so no gym/cardio.

Tue : SQ/BP

Wed : DL/OHP

Thu : Canary Wharf so no gym/cardio.

Fri : WFH - Cardio.

I must do 3 cardio per week and 2 weights. Therefore, due to nature of job at moment, weekend cardio and WFH cardio is a must.

I shot 20iu GH last night. Today = 1.5g Test, 0.5g Tren, 0.5g Mast, 500iu HCG. No orals as may have a beer tonight during reefed = homemade tuna pasta with cheesy garlic bread, cheesecake and then large 185g packet of peanut M&Ms 

Next fours weeks I will drop Tren and Mast, reduce Var to 100mg/day, decrease test to 1g/week and then 0.5g/week.

Aim : 238lbs on March 28th.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One last thing before run : Sibutramine ordered from D-Hacks today too. I'll be needing that with my raging hunger.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Approx 40 mins cardio done, run and walk on road. Number of things learnt:-


I am unfit.

Road work is much more difficult than incline walking on treadmill.

Breathing was very ragged and lots of mucous, maybe I haven't got over my cold. Also because of really cold air, I was sucking on my inhaler a lot.


I must admit, I didn't enjoy it but, when fit, I love running and did a number of half marathons about 4 years ago (I didn't have the muscle mass I have now admittedly).

Off swimming with kids this morning too so I'll see if I can get a few lengths in.

I'll have another go tomorrow but will attempt 60 mins.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Approx 40 mins cardio done, run and walk on road. Number of things learnt:-
> 
> 
> I am unfit.
> ...


Morning bro,

I hate road running lol

Give me 60 mins on a treadmill I'm fine, but 60 mins on the street is so much more taxing!!

Have a good weekend with the kids mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate, sounds like you know what you need to do, which is good. Have a cracking weekend


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning bro,
> 
> I hate road running lol
> 
> ...


Morning mate, swimming and then lunch in a boozer in St Albans with missus and kids (I had tupperware box with 6 egss, tin of tuna and 100g cheese), sad tw4t. Nice day.

Watched boxing last night (Matthew Hatton got beat in South Africa).

How's tricks? Bad news on grandad. Any more news?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, sounds like you know what you need to do, which is good. Have a cracking weekend


Morning Ben, certainly do, am concerned over the hunger (especially in evening) so I have ordered two tubs of Sibutramine. Cardio/weights will be fine, ramping down PEDS will be fine, just diet is a slight concern. I am determined though. 238, here I come.

Anything planned for weekend?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, swimming and then lunch in a boozer in St Albans with missus and kids (I had tupperware box with 6 egss, tin of tuna and 100g cheese), sad tw4t. Nice day.
> 
> Watched boxing last night (Matthew Hatton got beat in South Africa).
> 
> How's tricks? Bad news on grandad. Any more news?


Why the fcuk are you up now mate ? Lol

I havnt gone to bed yet !!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 60 update : 251lbs (31lbs down in 60 days).

13lbs to drop in 27 days. New regime starts in morning. Last jabs of Tren/Mast done yesterday. All PEDs will now be ramped down. I will run in Canary Wharf tomorrow (there is a corporate gym for my company but I have never used it and may not be able to but I'll sure try to blag my way in).

Mega refeed last night. Tuna pasta with garlic bread, massive £5 cheesecake from M&S and big bag of Peanut M&Ms. Heat was unreal afterwards and had to go to sleep between 18:30-20:30. Got back up and drank about 5 pints of water.

Lower back is tender so no road running this morning which is disappointing but as mentioned, I will sort something out tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Why the fcuk are you up now mate ? Lol
> 
> I havnt gone to bed yet !!!


Morning mate, I get up at 4am for work so 5:30 is a long lie-in for me.

Why no sleep, you nutter, what have you been doing


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, I get up at 4am for work so 5:30 is a long lie-in for me.
> 
> Why no sleep, you nutter, what have you been doing


Lol fcuk that. Ufc was on mate but the time difference means to watch it live i have to stay up till 6am lol, bed time now though lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Lol fcuk that. Ufc was on mate but the time difference means to watch it live i have to stay up till 6am lol, bed time now though lol


Enjoy sleep mate and speak laters.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

£5 cheesecake, mmmm :drool:

I think and i might be wrong, but as you've been low carbing for so long if you increased carbs a bit but kept cals the same and stick with the dnp you might rev things up again and get more fat loss happening.

Some people say you need carbs (complex carbs) for dnp to work best, others say low carbs. As you've tried low carb for so long maybe adding a few in now would help? Might help with hunger too?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> £5 cheesecake, mmmm :drool:
> 
> I think and i might be wrong, but as you've been low carbing for so long if you increased carbs a bit but kept cals the same and stick with the dnp you might rev things up again and get more fat loss happening.
> 
> Some people say you need carbs (complex carbs) for dnp to work best, others say low carbs. As you've tried low carb for so long maybe adding a few in now would help? Might help with hunger too?


Morning mate, thanks for ideas but, with just 4 weeks to go, I cannot afford to experiment and have to make every day count. If my new plan doesn't work, I will try your plan next time.

But, I am convinced that less cals (less cals than BMR according to Bodystat readings), increased cardio and DNP = weight loss. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing before run : Sibutramine ordered from D-Hacks today too. I'll be needing that with my raging hunger.


I had some of this in my cupboard for a while, but not used it yet (not dhacks version). Defo something I might throw into the mix in next few weeks, as my hunger is manageable in the am/mid afternoon, but evenings I get hungry as fook.

Anyway, hope your well big (lean) guy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> I had some of this in my cupboard for a while, but not used it yet (not dhacks version). Defo something I might throw into the mix in next few weeks, as my hunger is manageable in the am/mid afternoon, but evenings I get hungry as fook.
> 
> Anyway, hope your well big (lean) guy.


Morning mate,

You seem to have been uncharacteristically quiet recently, all OK?

I am the same as you, evenings are a nightmare, I am so hungry I have to go for a walk sometimes. I hope this can kick and work. Is it amphetamine-based? If so, I'll have to see how I get on with it. Usually I don't like stuff like that (unless I'm in a club/pub drinking heavily ;D ).

All good here, on final push mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 61 update : 249lbs (33lbs down in 61 days).

11lbs to drop in 26 days. New regime starts today. Down to 100mg Var, no more Tren/Mast and Test will be tapered off. DNP/T3/Clen (chinese clen) will remain. Sibutramine to be added when it arrives. Most importantly, new diet starts today (2.5k cals). Also I am taking kit to CW so I will either hit the gym or road.

Head down, crack on, 26 days to go, 11lbs to lose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate.

Crack on


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Final push now mate, target sounds achievable so get cracking and good luck.with it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1 hour cardio done at CW gym, 30 mins run, 30 mins walk, much tougher than usual as BPM was 135ish as I was going for it. I have DLs and SQs over next 2 days so let's hope lower back holds out......

Determined to get to 138. Worried about hunger tonight though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hunger is mental, drink water or peppermint tea. You can do it!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hunger is mental, drink water or peppermint tea. You can do it!


Agreed mate, mind over matter, diet coke, coffee with sweeteners and water are my weapons of choice.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, at least until Sibutramine arrives, if it is speedy though, I won't tolerate that.........

Anybody used it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Well, at least until Sibutramine arrives, if it is speedy though, I won't tolerate that.........
> 
> Anybody used it?


I think aus use to use it and highly recommended it mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Meant to be wicked stuff mate !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I think aus use to use it and highly recommended it mate





jon-kent said:


> Meant to be wicked stuff mate !


Sounds like you'll be buzzing your tits off then! lol.

Speed is good for weight loss...... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Go on mate ,you can nail it!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at his traps. Also, how much pre-WO gear has he been on, raging 

What a legend!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cant beat big traps mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Right boys, had a small break, diet and gym out of the window, no idea what I weigh now, looking to take it easy and get back into things ASAP.

Hit the gym once this week, first time for 4 weeks, did 220KG DLs, I have been crippled since, couldn't make work on Thursday :thumb:

No plans at the moment, just looking to get back on track physically and mentally and cracking on.

Maybe start dieting and DNP on Monday but not sure yet. Have been off the rails for 4 weeks, drinking every day and letting myself down.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Right boys, had a small break, diet and gym out of the window, no idea what I weigh now, looking to take it easy and get back into things ASAP.
> 
> Hit the gym once this week, first time for 4 weeks, did 220KG DLs, I have been crippled since, couldn't make work on Thursday :thumb:
> 
> ...


Hey mate, good to see you back. Hope all is well.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Good to see you back mate! I really do mean that. Your last post before checking out was somewhat worrying.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate, good to see you back. Hope all is well.


Thanks Ben, good to be back and thanks for the warm welcome back.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Good to see you back mate! I really do mean that. Your last post before checking out was somewhat worrying.


Cheers BT, not the place to discuss the issues that have happened I suppose. I shouldn't have stated anything on the thread. Anyhow, head down and crack on now.

How's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate, good to see you back. Hope all is well.


Still bulking? How's it going mate?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers BT, not the place to discuss the issues that have happened I suppose. I shouldn't have stated anything on the thread. Anyhow, head down and crack on now.
> 
> How's things?


Things with me are ok - I'm also getting ready to start cutting for summer. Summer arrives very early where I live and I don't want to be out of shape!

Have you decided to do your SHIC cycle further down the line?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good to have you on mate

hope what ever issues you got are sorted onwards and upwards big man


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Things with me are ok - I'm also getting ready to start cutting for summer. Summer arrives very early where I live and I don't want to be out of shape!
> 
> Have you decided to do your SHIC cycle further down the line?


Sounds good.

Nothing is sorted at the moment, I have a number of legal issues to sort before I can think about anything else so SHIC will be shelved for a while.

I do plan to do it though but don't know when.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strength will shoot up after a bit of time off and you will be back in the swing of things in no time. Hope all gets/is sorted mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good to have you on mate
> 
> hope what ever issues you got are sorted onwards and upwards big man


Cheers Rick, good to be back and thanks for the welcome 

How's training? Any comps?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> strength will shoot up after a bit of time off and you will be back in the swing of things in no time. Hope all gets/is sorted mate.


Cheers kingy mate, will be trying to get lifts up over next few weeks.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Right boys, had a small break, diet and gym out of the window, no idea what I weigh now, looking to take it easy and get back into things ASAP.
> 
> Hit the gym once this week, first time for 4 weeks, did 220KG DLs, I have been crippled since, couldn't make work on Thursday :thumb:
> 
> ...


Welcome back mate.

Just ease back into it, will be firing on all cylinders in no time!

Have a good weekend c0cker!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Welcome back mate.
> 
> Just ease back into it, will be firing on all cylinders in no time!
> 
> Have a good weekend c0cker!!


Hey mate,

Looking awesome in avi!! Well done.

Trying to ease back in and see what happens. Cheers mate,


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Still bulking? How's it going mate?


Just finished cycle but now injured a bit,nothing serious just a set back so staying on an extra week while I rest my back and shoulders before coming off.

Went well though. Sat at 232lbs after three weeks on winny and prop so weight didn't change from when I was on dbol before that but hopefully swapped some water weight for decent tissue weight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just finished cycle but now injured a bit,nothing serious just a set back so staying on an extra week while I rest my back and shoulders before coming off.
> 
> Went well though. Sat at 232lbs after three weeks on winny and prop so weight didn't change from when I was on dbol before that but hopefully swapped some water weight for decent tissue weight.


I always stay on a little while longer too, been over 3 years now 

232lbs, decent weight mate, how are the lifts?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I always stay on a little while longer too, been over 3 years now
> 
> 232lbs, decent weight mate, how are the lifts?


Well that's an interesting question.Lol

Bench has flown up to a best of [email protected]

Squats which im sh1t at due to injury maxed out at [email protected] and i can't/won't do deads anymore due to back. Ohp best was [email protected] which I was really happy with.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome back buddy,glad you sorted it,crack on....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that's an interesting question.Lol
> 
> Bench has flown up to a best of [email protected]
> 
> Squats which im sh1t at due to injury maxed out at [email protected] and i can't/won't do deads anymore due to back. Ohp best was [email protected] which I was really happy with.


Impressive bench mate, well done. OHP is good too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Welcome back buddy,glad you sorted it,crack on....


Cheers bigman, trying to get back on track now.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers bigman, trying to get back on track now.


I am told ,i am not so big these days!! Lost 32lbs,now just 380lb pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done mate, still a unit. Planning on SHIC soon but don't think I can catch you up realistically.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Well done mate, still a unit. Planning on SHIC soon but don't think I can catch you up realistically.


Well i am coming down to your level so yes


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that's an interesting question.Lol
> 
> Bench has flown up to a best of [email protected]
> 
> Squats which im sh1t at due to injury maxed out at [email protected] and i can't/won't do deads anymore due to back. Ohp best was [email protected] which I was really happy with.


Geez - you are a strong fecker!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Well i am coming down to your level so yes


You'll never be as svelte as me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

To celebrate being back, I have just jabbed 30iu HGH, 60iu slow slin and 5ml of Precision Anabolics Rip Blend (this will probably cripple me tomorrow). Anybody used this sh1t?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> You'll never be as svelte as me


No but far more pmsl

Target 330lbs...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> No but far more pmsl
> 
> Target 330lbs...


Good man. My target is 330lb but looking like poundstone


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good man. My target is 330lb but looking like poundstone
> 
> View attachment 116600


Same here mate,i am poundstone under 50lbs more i need to shift pmsl:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Geez - you are a strong fecker!


Parts of me are decent, others are shameful lol. Thanks though fella


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Good man. My target is 330lb but looking like poundstone
> 
> View attachment 116600


Id love to walk around even just for a day built like that bastard, immense.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Id love to walk around even just for a day built like that bastard, immense.


I think he is the best built fella in the game,i would love to look like that,it is what drives me on too..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Poundstone is a legend. My aim defo, lets wait and see. 70lbs to go but what BF% do you think he is?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Poundstone is a legend. My aim defo, lets wait and see. 70lbs to go but what BF% do you think he is?


Guessing 8- 10%


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Poundstone is a legend. My aim defo, lets wait and see. 70lbs to go but what BF% do you think he is?


Prob 12% or so in that pic.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Guessing 8- 10%


I think he'd be more vascular at sub 10% tale the pump away that he has and he probably wouldn't be very vascular. Just imo


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Prob 12% or so in that pic.


Agreed on 10 to 12% near i recon,but cannot see legs/lower back


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Welcome back mate ! Good to see you again :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Welcome back mate ! Good to see you again :thumbup1:


Cheers Jk, hope things are good mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Jk, hope things are good mate.


Been better mate !

Dog tore his ACL ligiment in his knee

Had surgery to fix it last wednesday

The wound keeps splitting on the same bit and ****ing out blood so its taking ages to heal

Im sleeping downstairs to make sure he doesnt lick or pull at it so sleeping very light and only a few hours a night as he's restless and that wakes me up !

So not had a full nights sleep in over a week and a half now and i think im starting to go mental from it ! (Very depressed now as well from it all)

Fcuked my rib up in training about 3 weeks ago and it still hurts a bit now and i have a sore lump in the place that never used to be there lol

Wrist is fcuked as well

And because of all the above my training is sh1t ! Went to mma tonight and got dressed again 30mins in as i dont have it in me to train and kept thinking about the dog.

And fight is about 4 weeks away now lol

So yeah not brilliant at the mo mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning slim! Have a good weekend :beer:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Glad to have you back on board sir! You were surely missed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight this morning : 259lbs. 14lbs up.

DNp and T3 started, diet still not great, gym today, DLs up to 220KG, OHP.

Still not right mentally or physically, need a few more weeks.

Will reply to all responses above asap.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome back big fella...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Weight is going back on well mate


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Weight this morning : 259lbs. 14lbs up.
> 
> DNp and T3 started, diet still not great, gym today, DLs up to 220KG, OHP.
> 
> ...


Won't take long till you're back into it mate, just take it slow and steady and you be rocking it again in no time.

Looking forward to your journal updates again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Been better mate !
> 
> Dog tore his ACL ligiment in his knee
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

Sounds like you have had a tough time. Hope it all works well. You look superslim in the avi, what's the weight now?

What's the score with the bout? Postponed?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Weight is going back on well mate


Hey, this was meant to be a cut


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Won't take long till you're back into it mate, just take it slow and steady and you be rocking it again in no time.
> 
> Looking forward to your journal updates again.


Hello mate,

Delts looking great in avi, well done, lifts are coming on too. I better get my sh1t together or you'll motor past me soon 

Hope all is well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Todays update:-

Working from home, so 3 wholemeal toast, lashings of butter, 6 fried eggs and beans. 100g protein shake. Now in pub drinking Guinness. I am missing kids and house feels empty so don't like being there.

Back and lats feel sore from yesterday and still crippled off the 5ml of that dodgy rip blend I shot on Friday.

Tomorrow is BP and Dips so got to be ready for that.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Sounds like you have had a tough time. Hope it all works well. You look superslim in the avi, what's the weight now?
> 
> What's the score with the bout? Postponed?


Yeah its fcuking sh1t mate ! Rib doesnt hurt anymore now thank fcuk so gonna spar tonight to test it out, weight was down to 15st 7lbs mate ! But with all the sh1t i was even more addicted to energy drinks than i was normally lol and i was having about £5 worth of cans a day ! So im up to about 15st 10 now.

Gonna see how this weeks training goes and then decide on fight ! Where the mrs goes to work i have to stay in with the dog so i havnt been to the gym in nearly 2 weeks now !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Get round to a mates house when you are feeling like crap the worst thing you can do is be by yourself.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Todays update:-
> 
> Working from home, so 3 wholemeal toast, lashings of butter, 6 fried eggs and beans. 100g protein shake. Now in pub drinking Guinness. I am missing kids and house feels empty so don't like being there.
> 
> ...


Get out the pub mate, as @kingdale said go to a mates or go hit the treadmill for an hour or so.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Come and sit round mine with me and the dog mate ! We can be depressed together lol, bring some guiness for you and monster for me lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update:

Diet has been good apart from Guinness which I am slowly cutting down.

Wed : BP up to 145kg and skullcrushers

Fri : Squats up to 180kg and DB OHPs

Zest for gym and clean living coming back. Back at Canary Wharf gym and everybody has commented on changes in physique. I'll start adding weight to the bar this week.

Current weight : 260lbs so approx 15lbs up. Guinness will be cut out and cardio added in next week.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Diet has been good apart from Guinness which I am slowly cutting down.
> 
> ...


Good work mate, but I think you forget...

NO TALK OF GUINNESS IN THIS JOURNAL!!!! Not fair!!! 

Have a good weekend big guy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Updates will be sporadic as I take time out to sort all my sh1t out.

Anyhow, good weekend with kids, no drinking Friday/Saturday. Eating everything in sight, McDs yesterday (fckin horrible, felt greased up/ salted afterwards).

Feeling strong, jabbed 0.5g Test En, 20iu GH over weekend with 60iu slow slin a day. Need to hit the orals soon too.

Gym : DL (liquid chalk only), worked up to 250KG which is a PB strapless (mixed grip, right hand under, left hand over, nearly lost left hand, just held out). DB OHP, worked up to 42.5KG which I found easy so going for 45KG next week.

Feasting on eggs, cheese and tuna at the moment.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good to see the updates back mate, still silly strong too I see!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As part of my "troubles" i had a run-in with the law. They searched my car and in my gym bag found my barrel and syringe pre-loaded with 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS. I got a call today stating that they couldn't identify the gear so couldn't press charges.

Does this mean I should start a "BSI gear is bunk" thread or just state that the police are incompetent (I did ask what they tested it for but he didn't have a clue). I vote for stupid


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good to see the updates back mate, still silly strong too I see!


Cheers mate, hope things are well. Back to lifting heavy soon for me I hope.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> As part of my "troubles" i had a run-in with the law. They searched my car and in my gym bag found my barrel and syringe pre-loaded with 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS. I got a call today stating that they couldn't identify the gear so couldn't press charges.
> 
> Does this mean I should start a "BSI gear is bunk" thread or just state that the police are incompetent (I did ask what they tested it for but he didn't have a clue). I vote for stupid


Don't know what your recent troubles have been mate but the above is some good luck atleast ! Funny as fck too .. Did they have to take it in incase it was a chance of Being not being AAS but something else illegal?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> As part of my "troubles" i had a run-in with the law. They searched my car and in my gym bag found my barrel and syringe pre-loaded with 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS. I got a call today stating that they couldn't identify the gear so couldn't press charges.
> 
> Does this mean I should start a "BSI gear is bunk" thread or just state that the police are incompetent (I did ask what they tested it for but he didn't have a clue). I vote for stupid


Pmsl, aren't the police great 

Or is the BSI pure EVOO :lol:

Either way mate, gets you the all clear doesn't it :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> As part of my "troubles" i had a run-in with the law. They searched my car and in my gym bag found my barrel and syringe pre-loaded with 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS. I got a call today stating that they couldn't identify the gear so couldn't press charges.
> 
> Does this mean I should start a "BSI gear is bunk" thread or just state that the police are incompetent (I did ask what they tested it for but he didn't have a clue). I vote for stupid


They prolly felt sorry for you using oil thinking it was gear:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> They prolly felt sorry for you using oil thinking it was gear:lol: :lol:


Saw how small he was and thought, bless him :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, nice one boys.

Just back from gym :

BP DBs, warm ups with 42KG DBs, onto heaviest DB they have, 50KG, 3 sets, 8reps, 6 reps and 6 reps. Felt fcked already.

CGBP, 4 sets working up to 100KG BB.

Weight is 120KG dead, looking very full and big after my DNP rebound. Feeling strong too so going to really start pushing the weights in the gym. Squats/OHP tomorrow so look forward to that.

Eating immense amounts of food, high quality, nutritious, high calorie food.

Thinking of starting the SHIC pretty soon. Lets see how I get on over the next few weeks. May need to order some more GH and Slin as I have been whacking this in.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good mate, the dnp rebound is a nice feeling, certainly nicer than being on it!

What sort of calories you nailing at the moment? That shic gear must be looking at you from your drawer saying go on, do it !:laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, the dnp rebound is a nice feeling, certainly nicer than being on it!
> 
> What sort of calories you nailing at the moment? That shic gear must be looking at you from your drawer saying go on, do it !:laugh:


Cheers Ben, how are you mate?

Cals - hard to say as I am not sticking to a structured diet but I reckon about 5 or 6k cals a day at least.

You know me very well, that SHIC gear is calling me - PLEASE JAB ME


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Ben, how are you mate?
> 
> Cals - hard to say as I am not sticking to a structured diet but I reckon about 5 or 6k cals a day at least.
> 
> You know me very well, that SHIC gear is calling me - PLEASE JAB ME


All good thanks mate, just in last two weeks of cycle. It's a funny way to end it but thought it was best way around it. Basically I was meant to come off last weekend (not one just gone) but I have two weekends on the booze coming up, anniversary and a stag do. I though being on pct during that time would be silly so decided to come off orals as planned and dropped test down from 1g ew to 2-300 mg prop ew instead. That wat the long esters have cleared out and as soon as I get back from stag next weekend I can give it a few days and go in to pct with no waiting.

Might not be ideal but seemed better than getting hammered on pct and probably fvcking my hormones up even more!

Very good eating, I struggle above 4300 but reckon I could ram it in if needs be :lol:

haha I bet it is, lot of money invested in that bad boy, get it in!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> All good thanks mate, just in last two weeks of cycle. It's a funny way to end it but thought it was best way around it. Basically I was meant to come off last weekend (not one just gone) but I have two weekends on the booze coming up, anniversary and a stag do. I though being on pct during that time would be silly so decided to come off orals as planned and dropped test down from 1g ew to 2-300 mg prop ew instead. That wat the long esters have cleared out and as soon as I get back from stag next weekend I can give it a few days and go in to pct with no waiting.
> 
> Might not be ideal but seemed better than getting hammered on pct and probably fvcking my hormones up even more!
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me, I would probably do the same. Enjoy the anniversary and stag do (where is it  )

Next cycle, smash it in mate and if putting on fat, drop the carbs a little.

I'll make the decision pretty soon. I can order the GH/Slin at any time as I have a load in the fridge to keep me going. Maybe next Saturday


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Makes sense to me, I would probably do the same. Enjoy the anniversary and stag do (where is it  )
> 
> Next cycle, smash it in mate and if putting on fat, drop the carbs a little.
> 
> I'll make the decision pretty soon. I can order the GH/Slin at any time as I have a load in the fridge to keep me going. Maybe next Saturday


Off to the Isle of Wight mate, stag's best mates dad's brother or some shyte like that had a holiday house on the beach over there so 10 of us turning up for a weekend on the sauce :laugh:

Don't think they have told the owner its a stag.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update:

Squats up to 200KG, then OHP and preacher curls. Great week in the gym (2 PBs) and flying again. Onwards and upwards.

No drinking and diet spot on. Feeling good, trying to keep off the beer over weekend, cruise for a few weeks, clean out and BOOMM, SHIC time.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Squats up to 200KG, then OHP and preacher curls. Great week in the gym (2 PBs) and flying again. Onwards and upwards.
> 
> No drinking and diet spot on. Feeling good, trying to keep off the beer over weekend, cruise for a few weeks, clean out and BOOMM, SHIC time.


Great stuff mate!!! Keep it up and keep us updated...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers @Sweat, hope you're well mate. Hope to start posting more frequently soon.

Weekend was good, drank too much on Saturday but I did eat tremendous amounts of food over the weekend. Pinned 300mg Test En and took 2 DNP with T3.

Anyhow, still hitting good numbers in gym and am progressing nicely. Weight 118KG.

DL : worked up to 260KG, had to use sttraps as forgot my liquid chalk. Will do strapless next week.

DB OHP : Worked up to a triple at 45KG. Will go for 47.5KG next week. PB.

Trying to keep drinking to a minimum and eating to a maximum.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym again. Felt a little tired and it showed in workout. I never go the gym two days on the bounce and that is the reason. Not much choice this week though as working from home on Friday so need to fit 3 sessions (DL, BP and SQ) into 4 days.

Anyhow, chest day:-

BB BP : Failed on a 150KG lift (surprising as I did a double on 145 last week). I put this down to tiredness as food, lack of drink etc has been spot on.

Flyes : up to 30KG DBs.

Totally wrecked now. Loads of food and water. Early night.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to have you back mate. Will have a little read when I have a bit more time but hope things are good


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Good to have you back mate. Will have a little read when I have a bit more time but hope things are good


Hey IB, how are you mate? All good over here, hitting the gym and staying off the sauce!! Will be updating more now things are on the level.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just back from gym. Squats and OHP.

Failed on a 230KG squat by some margin, being greedy I think. I did 180s and 10*140 on the way down. Also OHPs.

Feeling tired still, been hitting gym hard and hitting PBs, looking forward to long weekend of rest and food. Will hit the 230KG squat on Monday.

Canary Wharf in the sun is awesome. Loads of nice "sights". There is a leaving do tonight from 5pm with free beer so I am defo going to that. My boss is taking me the boozer at midday to kick off proceedings. Could be a drunken day. Work from home tomorrow methinks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Feeling ruined, got in at 02:30, massive amounts of Guinness. Leaving do guy turned up in full drag, looked OK actually, caused quite a stir with him being about 7' with high heels on and massive blonde wig.

Had 8 large eggs scrambled in butter, 3 wholemeal toast with butter. Also just ate 250mg of smoked haddock on 3 wholemeal bread with half a pack of Boursin (soft French cheese with herbs and garlic). Still hungry, need more food.

30iu Slin, 20iu HGH. Deciding whether I should jab some fast acting gear before I go out on the p!ss


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Feeling ruined, got in at 02:30, massive amounts of Guinness. Leaving do guy turned up in full drag, looked OK actually, caused quite a stir with him being about 7' with high heels on and massive blonde wig.
> 
> Is there more we need to know about you mate?:laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't go out on the lash, I went back to bed and feel a lot better. I have eaten loads more food since I got up and now look pregnant.

Still hungry too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Haahaa, not me mate, loads of work people turned up to have a look as in his invite, he stated that he was going to turn up in drag. It was pretty funny but he must have made some effort as looked relatively convincing!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Probably does it most weekends pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quiet weekend, worked both days, ate loads of food and minimal drinking. 300mg Test EN and GH/Slin/HCG last night.

Squats today, going for low reps, high weight. Would love to hit 230 but who knows.

M : SQ

T : BP and OHP

W : Off

T : DL

F : Working from Home.

It took me two days to recover from Thursday drinking sesh (midday until 02:30 on Friday so good sesh). Last one for a while, need to crack on with SHIC, awaiting some RIP Blend, Mtren DS and proper GH.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How the fvck can you be waiting on gear?!?! pmsl

Hope all is well mate, looking forward to seeing how the shic goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Big squat session, loved it.

Warmups, 180s, 230 (very close to parallel, not too sure I can claim it though), 200, 6*160s as a burndown.

I find that lifting on a Monday I can hit heavier weights than later on during the week. Maybe I take longer to recover than other people. Therefore I will switch around my Monday exercises depending on which one I am trying to hit/improve the most.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> How the fvck can you be waiting on gear?!?! pmsl
> 
> Hope all is well mate, looking forward to seeing how the shic goes.


Haahaaa, I'm good mate, thanks, you? SHIC is in the pipeline!! Once I start posting again, I'll pop in the journal.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaaa, I'm good mate, thanks, you? SHIC is in the pipeline!! Once I start posting again, I'll pop in the journal.


Good thanks mate, first day of pct today so looking forward to getting that out the way!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Big squat session, loved it.
> 
> Warmups, 180s, 230 (very close to parallel, not too sure I can claim it though), 200, 6*160s as a burndown.
> 
> I find that lifting on a Monday I can hit heavier weights than later on during the week. Maybe I take longer to recover than other people. Therefore I will switch around my Monday exercises depending on which one I am trying to hit/improve the most.


Good to see your back into it mate !! Nice session and strong as always !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good thanks mate, first day of pct today so looking forward to getting that out the way!


PCT, what's that 

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Good to see your back into it mate !! Nice session and strong as always !


Hey JK,

How's things? Injury healed? Any fights lined up mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym sesh today, 2nd day on bounce. I felt a little tired after squats yeaterday but cracked on. Loads of food and water last night too so was hopeful of good lifting.

BP : Worked up to a double at 145KG and failed on 150KG (I need to do BP on a Monday and I will smash 150 easy).

OHP : warmed up with 32.5s, attempted 42.5s and couldn't do anything. Burnt out. Bailed it.

I need to get back to M/W/F lifting or even periodize my lifting and not go balls out every workout every week.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Gym sesh today, 2nd day on bounce. I felt a little tired after squats yeaterday but cracked on. Loads of food and water last night too so was hopeful of good lifting.
> 
> BP : Worked up to a double at 145KG and failed on 150KG (I need to do BP on a Monday and I will smash 150 easy).
> 
> ...


Do you follow a strength specific system at all mate or just go in and lift how you feel like?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Doesn't all that GH block up your hands big-time and send you to sleep?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just cruising at moment with no pre-workout meds so trying to get my lifts up to my max (above avi) before the SHIC. This will give a good base to explode from


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey JK,
> 
> How's things? Injury healed? Any fights lined up mate?


Yeah mate rib is healed, wrist hurts and knee is aching but nothing bad lol. My fight is this sat coming mate ! Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you follow a strength specific system at all mate or just go in and lift how you feel like?


Loosely based on HIT-style training. Always do DL, BP, SQ and OHP every week. Example would be:-

M : SQ/OHP

W : BP/CGBP

F : DL/BORs

Example for DL:

Warmup : 140KG * 8

Working sets : 180KG * 4

220KG * 2

260KG * 1 (always work up to 1RM)

Burndown : 180KG * 8

Works for me, I have been lifting for just over 3 years, still progressing and hoping to hit big numbers by end of year. I would like to try another method of training and was looking at DC training but need more investigation.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Doesn't all that GH block up your hands big-time and send you to sleep?


Not with kigs mate, they are gash and will not be used again. Hyges next.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate rib is healed, wrist hurts and knee is aching but nothing bad lol. My fight is this sat coming mate ! Lol


Got to hear that yyou are healing, just in time for fight. WAR JK :gun_bandana:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Got to hear that yyou are healing, just in time for fight. WAR JK :gun_bandana:


Tring to get a sports massage fitted in tomorrow hopefully to loosen everything up lol

Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Loosely based on HIT-style training. Always do DL, BP, SQ and OHP every week. Example would be:-
> 
> M : SQ/OHP
> 
> ...


Yeah good goal to have, enough of this fannying about you've been doing thus far :whistling:

If it works then why change I suppose. I like to keep my routine different every couple of months or so but never really follow a 'system'. I just do the lifts I like doing making sure I cover all angles well and adjust my approach to change it up. For example sometimes dropping reps right down and going for 3-5 rep max's but then drop sets back down to hit volume, or doing partials at various stages of the range of motion etc. We have different goals though so I suppose for strength gain a system that's proven would probably work really well


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Tring to get a sports massage fitted in tomorrow hopefully to loosen everything up lol
> 
> Cheers mate :thumbup1:


Don't let them give you a tug though, not this close to a fight. Plus @R0BLET will be upset he didn't get to do it :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't let them give you a tug though, not this close to a fight. Plus @R0BLET will be upset he didn't get to do it :laugh:


Haha nah i wouldnt mate ! Yeah he'd be crying into his sorren bread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah good goal to have, enough of this fannying about you've been doing thus far :whistling:
> 
> If it works then why change I suppose. I like to keep my routine different every couple of months or so but never really follow a 'system'. I just do the lifts I like doing making sure I cover all angles well and adjust my approach to change it up. For example sometimes dropping reps right down and going for 3-5 rep max's but then drop sets back down to hit volume, or doing partials at various stages of the range of motion etc. We have different goals though so I suppose for strength gain a system that's proven would probably work really well


Haahaa.

For BB-type training, then mixing it up is great I reckon. Also I should try it more but I am obsessed with getting my numbers up. Periodization is what I need I think. After the SHIC, I will give that a go or even DC training.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weighed myself at the gym yesterday and was over 19st. Pretty impressive weight gain since my DNP run, approx 1 1/2 stone 

Still on the same belt buckle (I think I went down 3 holes during cut), trousers are tighter though but I suppose that is to be expected.

Aiming for 25th May for the SHIC still. 6 week SHIC then Majorca, hopefully looking like a monster


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Today's diet:-

05:00 Protein shake with 100g protein, 300ml of unsweetened soya milk.

05:00 Coffee with three sweeteners

08:00-12:00 Egg mix - 12 large free range eggs, 200g "Seriously Strong" mature cheddar, 1 tin of tuna, 30ml EVOO, pepper.

08:00-12:00 3 diet cokes

12:00-15:00 2 bananas, 2 apples

12:00-15:00 Diet red bull

12:00-15:00 Scottish Oak Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese on Wholemeal bread - Tesco Finest

12:00-15:00 Tesco Egg and Cress triple snadwich

12:00-15:00 200g smoked salmon

12:00-15:00 Tropicana Orange and Mango

To be continued................


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If yo like salmon,try homemade fish cakes 50/50 ratio mash/salmon add chilli/fresh ginger and garlic to taste,fry in evoo ,these are lovely!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah good goal to have, enough of this fannying about you've been doing thus far :whistling:
> 
> If it works then why change I suppose. I like to keep my routine different every couple of months or so but never really follow a 'system'. I just do the lifts I like doing making sure I cover all angles well and adjust my approach to change it up. For example sometimes dropping reps right down and going for 3-5 rep max's but then drop sets back down to hit volume, or doing partials at various stages of the range of motion etc. We have different goals though so I suppose for strength gain a system that's proven would probably work really well


Sound familiar:whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> If yo like salmon,try homemade fish cakes 50/50 ratio mash/salmon add chilli/fresh ginger and garlic to taste,fry in evoo ,these are lovely!


Great idea mate, will pass on to missus!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Sound familiar:whistling:


Yeah, I've said it before :tongue: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, I've said it before :tongue: :lol:


Invoice in post,,,cvnt! :cursing: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlift day.

Just failed on a 260KG DL without straps. Got it to my knees but left hand gave out. Power was there, just grip let me down. Will defo get it next week.

No drink last night, loads of food, feeling healthy and strong. 23 days to SHIC.

The lifts above avi happened when I was on a large cycle. I am only on 300mg Test En a week at the moment so if I can hit them whilst on a cruise, I will be ready to surpass them during the SHIC!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Loosely based on HIT-style training. Always do DL, BP, SQ and OHP every week. Example would be:-
> 
> M : SQ/OHP
> 
> ...


Maybe try taking a westside approach to your lifts might help. I started burning out and now swap my exercise each week on my dower set so in your training

week 1: Squat and OHP

week 2 box squat and DB press.

that way you are taking the pressure off maxing each week (2x each month) and working the lift slight differently to address week points.

Just food for thought


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Maybe try taking a westside approach to your lifts might help. I started burning out and now swap my exercise each week on my dower set so in your training
> 
> week 1: Squat and OHP
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon, I have heard of Westside but know nothing about it. The above would probably work for me so post-SHIC, I will give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So are things all good and sorted now then mate ?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Here's a thread which I started a while back on the Westside system:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/208447-westside-barbell-conjugate-training.html

All in all, it got something of a thumb's down from UKMs' finest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> So are things all good and sorted now then mate ?


Hey JK,

Things are on an even keel at the moment mate. Work and gym are going great. Off the Guinness too which helps 

Just need a 300KG DL and my life would be complete


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Should get the 300kg this shic I bet, aslong as you stay off the guinness that is.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening c0ck jouster,

Looks like all is going well and settling back into training easily! Now lets see some m-m-m-monster weights being shifted!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> So are things all good and sorted now then mate ?


Anyway JK, hows you? All ready to rock and roll on Saturday? Troxy isn't it? WHat weight are you now? You look much lighter in new avi.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Should get the 300kg this shic I bet, aslong as you stay off the guinness that is.


Hey Kingdale,

Hope so mate. No drinking on SHIC due to 400mg of orals a day. I'm daft but not that daft 

How's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Evening c0ck jouster,
> 
> Looks like all is going well and settling back into training easily! Now lets see some m-m-m-monster weights being shifted!!!


Hey Sweaty Mofo,

How's tricks mate? All good here, back on track. I actually think the rest has done me good, raring to go and looking forward to smashing some big weights soon.

How's training?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Kingdale,
> 
> Hope so mate. No drinking on SHIC due to 400mg of orals a day. I'm daft but not that daft
> 
> How's things?


Should get some really good results from the shic cant wait to see what happens. Just maintaining until my cut at the start of july, got test,tren, dbol and oxys it is going to be good!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Should get some really good results from the shic cant wait to see what happens. Just maintaining until my cut at the start of july, got test,tren, dbol and oxys it is going to be good!


Sounds good mate, nice strength cycle. What sort of dosages?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds good mate, nice strength cycle. What sort of dosages?


500 test, 300 tren for 15-20 weeks. Then Dbol at 40mg and Oxy's at 50mg probably at the start and end. Hoping to gain some strength and get rid of a bit of flab if that lot cant do it nothing can. Got extra tren and orals so can up them if needed.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Sweaty Mofo,
> 
> How's tricks mate? All good here, back on track. I actually think the rest has done me good, raring to go and looking forward to smashing some big weights soon.
> 
> How's training?


I'm p1ssed off to fark mate, cannot train. Found out a week ago today I got a severley enlarged spleen, at risk of rupture so no lifting allowed. Also on top of that I went for a run on Sunday and really hurt my foot, swollen up and put me out of action CV wise too. 9 weeks till comp as well, it's a sh1tter!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sweat said:


> I 9 weeks till comp as well, it's a sh1tter!!


What comp mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Anyway JK, hows you? All ready to rock and roll on Saturday? Troxy isn't it? WHat weight are you now? You look much lighter in new avi.


Im good thanks mate, yeah as ready as you can be lol ! Yes mate at the troxy. I was 14st 4 this morning !!! I can weigh in as heavy as 14st 7 so im getting to have carbs now so i should be full of energy :thumb:

Glad things have sorted themselves out your end mate !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

kingdale said:


> What comp mate?


BBing mate, Muscletalk I was aiming for in Bedford, would of been the fat pasty one on stage in a pair of speedo's most likely....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> I'm p1ssed off to fark mate, cannot train. Found out a week ago today I got a severley enlarged spleen, at risk of rupture so no lifting allowed. Also on top of that I went for a run on Sunday and really hurt my foot, swollen up and put me out of action CV wise too. 9 weeks till comp as well, it's a sh1tter!!


Severely enlarged spleen - what has caused this?

Comp?? Spill the beans.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Im good thanks mate, yeah as ready as you can be lol ! Yes mate at the troxy. I was 14st 4 this morning !!! I can weigh in as heavy as 14st 7 so im getting to have carbs now so i should be full of energy :thumb:
> 
> Glad things have sorted themselves out your end mate !


I bet people don't recognise you, how much have you lost now? Good luck and let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> BBing mate, Muscletalk I was aiming for in Bedford, would of been the fat pasty one on stage in a pair of speedo's most likely....


BB comp!! Wow, didn't know you was aiming to compete this year mate!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I bet people don't recognise you, how much have you lost now? Good luck and let us know how you get on!!


Some people have only recognised me because of my beard lol.

Im about 2lbs away from losing 7st !

Yeah i'll keep you all updated mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Some people have only recognised me because of my beard lol.
> 
> Im about 2lbs away from losing 7st !
> 
> Yeah i'll keep you all updated mate


Unbelievable, it must help with the grappling etc. Do you reckon you have kept your power? If so, you'll be a beast!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Severely enlarged spleen - what has caused this?
> 
> Comp?? Spill the beans.


Not sure on cause yet mate, top 4 most common causes are

-Mononucleosis (Glandular Fever)

-Anemia related condition (various)

-Cirrhosis -Defo not this one as liver is 100%

-Leukemia

Awaiting further tests.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Not sure on cause yet mate, top 4 most common causes are
> 
> -Mononucleosis (Glandular Fever)
> 
> ...


Good luck mate, let us know what it is. Bad timing too!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Unbelievable, it must help with the grappling etc. Do you reckon you have kept your power? If so, you'll be a beast!!


Yeah im alot quicker (and i was pretty quick before lol) power still feels good in training but i havnt lifted a weight in 4 weeks because my dog tore his knee and ive been stuck in with him so we'll have to see lol.

My first opponant was a polish power lifting champ apparently and couldnt stop me picking him up or controlling him and he would be twice as strong as me in the gym but luckily im quite strong brute strength wise so i should be fine lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat day

After a diet of Guinness and eggs over the weekend and no PEDs at all, I wasn't expecting much in the gym but was feeling powerful anyhow!!

I did a massive 9 reps 

3 * 100KG

1 * 180 KG

1 * 230KG

4 * 180KG

Done and dusted. 230KG equals my PB so I am happy with that in prep for the SHIC. Was nice and deep too and I defo had more in the tank.

DL : failed last week on a 260KG (grip gave way on left hand), so need to get that and 270 before SHIC.

BP : this will be the hardest to get, failed on 150 last week so will attempt that tomorrow. Need to hit 160 before SHIC.

Onwards and upwards.

Schedule for this week :

Tues : SQ

Wed : BP

Thu : DL.

Minimal reps, high weights. I will probably do about 15 reps on BP and less than 10 on DL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah im alot quicker (and i was pretty quick before lol) power still feels good in training but i havnt lifted a weight in 4 weeks because my dog tore his knee and ive been stuck in with him so we'll have to see lol.
> 
> My first opponant was a polish power lifting champ apparently and couldnt stop me picking him up or controlling him and he would be twice as strong as me in the gym but luckily im quite strong brute strength wise so i should be fine lol


Hey JK, how's things man? Did the fight not go to plan?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey JK, how's things man? Did the fight not go to plan?


Ah sh1t mate sorry ive been updating my journal but forgot to come in here ! Nah i smashed him mate :thumb: was a war ! Awesome fight mate ! Pics in my journal and when i get the dvd i'll put the fight online !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Ah sh1t mate sorry ive been updating my journal but forgot to come in here ! Nah i smashed him mate :thumb: was a war ! Awesome fight mate ! Pics in my journal and when i get the dvd i'll put the fight online !


Well done mate, great news. Will pop over ASAP!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Well done mate, great news. Will pop over ASAP!!


Cheers mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bench day

Feeling fine, loads of grub last night and this morning, good sleep, no guinness.

4 * 100KG

1 * 152KG (335lbs). This was the target for today.

6 * 100KG.

DB OHPs

6 * 32.5KGs

2 * 42.5KGs.

Done. Out of there.

Deadlift tomorrow. I want 260KG strapless. I'll have to eat like a horse tonight


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlift day.

Bed at 10pm and up at 4am today (had to drop car at garage etc). Ate loads of food last night, no alcohol, broken sleep though. Felt knackered last night and stiff/sore today.

Aim is 260KG strapless, setting off in 10 mins. Forcing "eggs/tuna/cheese mix"/red bull/diet coke/bananas and other fruit down my neck before I go.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like a lovely breakfast combo.... 

Have a good one mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Is that all mixed up in 1 huge tub mate haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a lovely breakfast combo....
> 
> Have a good one mate


Haahaa, nice one Ben, takes nice though mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Is that all mixed up in 1 huge tub mate haha


Hey JK,

Even I'm not that sick mate !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from gym.

I am braindead today and put 6 plates a side for my main lift, liquid chalk, nose tork, had a good go at it, failed. I then realised/remembered that the plates are 45lbs so are 21KG each so I was trying to lift 270KG and not 260KG. I had two of the PTs watching (felt embarassed by the dismal failure) so ripped a plate off each side and did a triple at 230KG. I have a vid too, I'll try to get it uploaded.

3 * 140KG

1 * 180KG

1 * 270KG (failed)

3 * 230KG

1 * 200KG (this was meant to be a burndown/widowmaker but I was shot).

Plan is to have weekend off, eat loads of food, no drinking and back into gym on Tuesday, straight into DL for the 260KG. Very confident I will get it. I'll video it too.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntinggrounds breakfast table !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good session mate ! Shame about the fcuk up with the plates lol. Use the anger from it for next time !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Huntinggrounds breakfast table !


Haahaa, looks tasty, just need some eggs and tuna in there


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Good session mate ! Shame about the fcuk up with the plates lol. Use the anger from it for next time !


Will do mate, failure is not an option on Tuesday. I will smash it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Will do mate, failure is not an option on Tuesday. I will smash it


Yes you will mate !!!


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Back from gym.
> 
> I am braindead today and put 6 plates a side for my main lift, liquid chalk, nose tork, had a good go at it, failed. I then realised/remembered that the plates are 45lbs so are 21KG each so I was trying to lift 270KG and not 260KG. I had two of the PTs watching (felt embarassed by the dismal failure) so ripped a plate off each side and did a triple at 230KG. I have a vid too, I'll try to get it uploaded.
> 
> ...


You'll smash 260KG on Tuesday!

I'll still be recovering from the Southport Weekender!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Novo78 said:


> You'll smash 260KG on Tuesday!
> 
> I'll still be recovering from the Southport Weekender!


Thanks mate. Enjoy the weekender and expect to sweat the beer out of you on Tuesday in the gym


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Back from gym.
> 
> I am braindead today and put 6 plates a side for my main lift, liquid chalk, nose tork, had a good go at it, failed. I then realised/remembered that the plates are 45lbs so are 21KG each so I was trying to lift 270KG and not 260KG. I had two of the PTs watching (felt embarassed by the dismal failure) so ripped a plate off each side and did a triple at 230KG. I have a vid too, I'll try to get it uploaded.
> 
> ...


Ever incorporate partials or band/chain work into your top 3 lifts training mate?

Good work on nice triple at 230!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Ever incorporate partials or band/chain work into your top 3 lifts training mate?
> 
> Good work on nice triple at 230!


Morning mate,

How's things? I'm back into the swing of things and will start posting in other's journals now I have more time and things are more settled.

Partials I use on Squat predominantly. There is a good squat rack with bars either side so I can roll from the under the bar (I have had to do this once, was funny). I did 230KG on squat on Tuesday (last week I did 3/4 rep with 230). Next Thursday I am going for 240KG but may only get 3/4 rep out but would expect the full rep the week after I suppose.

For DL, I suppose a partial would be rack lifts. I never do them.

For BP, I don't have the number of spotters required so no go.

I work out in a corporate gym so no pure PL gear, bands/chains etc.

Plan is to see how I get on this year. I have already made contact with Dave "Bulldog" Beattie who is prepared to help with the technicalities of the 3 big lifts (I have always made it up as I have gone along, no coaching at all and most of the time, no training partners). I will use him prior to PL comps.

Thanks, triple was fine, need to nail 260 next week as start SHIC next Saturday.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You gonna do some PL comps then mate ??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> You gonna do some PL comps then mate ??


Hey JK, have to see how it goes. I have set myself massive targets for the year and if I hit these then definitely.

BP 180, SQ 280, DL 300.

Big ask but got to aim high!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey JK, have to see how it goes. I have set myself massive targets for the year and if I hit these then definitely.
> 
> BP 180, SQ 280, DL 300.
> 
> Big ask but got to aim high!!


Good man ! The only goals worth having are the high ones mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey mate, just having a catch up!!

Should of thrown the plates at those PT's lol

Have a good weekend, NO Guinness!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey JK, have to see how it goes. I have set myself massive targets for the year and if I hit these then definitely.
> 
> BP 180, SQ 280, DL 300.
> 
> Big ask but got to aim high!!


Think you will do it. Hoping for similar lifts by the end of next year myself as long as I get no injuries.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> How's things? I'm back into the swing of things and will start posting in other's journals now I have more time and things are more settled.
> 
> ...


BP you can do it in squat rack / power cage or whatever, just set the pins at whatever height and take it from dead stop. Is awesome. Rack up 30-40kg more than normal.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate, just having a catch up!!
> 
> Should of thrown the plates at those PT's lol
> 
> Have a good weekend, NO Guinness!!


Haaha, how are you mate?

A weekend without Guinness is a wasted weekend but a weekend with Guinness is me wasted all weekend


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Think you will do it. Hoping for similar lifts by the end of next year myself as long as I get no injuries.


Cheers mate, mental strength, fortitude and determination ensures we will get there!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> BP you can do it in squat rack / power cage or whatever, just set the pins at whatever height and take it from dead stop. Is awesome. Rack up 30-40kg more than normal.


Of course mate, may give it a go when on SHIC.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Of course mate, may give it a go when on SHIC.


Sound like a tool telling you to try stuff and your lifts are all way higher than mine, just what I read and using. My BP is not bad, 160 for 2 and soon as back on sure I can go higher. SQ is just 200 for 3. DL is really sh1t and 202.5 for 1!

Anyway, smash it in mate and enjoy that SHIC. As soon as I get all clear I am going beast mode!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Sound like a tool telling you to try stuff and your lifts are all way higher than mine, just what I read and using. My BP is not bad, 160 for 2 and soon as back on sure I can go higher. SQ is just 200 for 3. DL is really sh1t and 202.5 for 1!
> 
> Anyway, smash it in mate and enjoy that SHIC. As soon as I get all clear I am going beast mode!


Hey mate, always ready to listen to new ideas, no worries and thanks for bringing it up. Bench is excellent, squat is decent, why do you struggle with DL?

I struggle with BP/OHP due to a long standing shoulder injury, left shoulder, AC damage and scapula winging. No complaints though, just got to crack on.

Beast mode, sounds good, let's do it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No training today and none since Thursday, feel a fat cnt. Drank too much yesterday too.

Tues : DL - go for 260KG

Wed : BP - go for 155KG

Thu : SQ - go for 240KG.

Still no gear, none for 3 weeks, my sex drive is slowly returning to normal  , couple of jabs of GH/HCG/MT2 over weekend.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> No training today and none since Thursday, feel a fat cnt. Drank too much yesterday too.
> 
> Tues : DL - go for 260KG
> 
> ...


Just the calm before the storm mate !!! Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL day.

I have stepped up the eating today and am eating about 4/5 of what I will on SHIC. Constantly full and force feeding.

Current weight : 122KG

Was pretty hopeful I would get the 260KG but I failed again (FFS!!). Got it to just under knees but grip gave out again. Grip seems to give out when I go 250+ which is disappointing but I have only been training strapless for 4 months.............

Tried 245 but failed as grip was fried. Straps on and got 245 easy and then a triple at 230.

2 * 140KG

2 * 180KG

1 * 260KG (failed)

1 * 245KG (failed)

1 * 245KG (straps)

3 * 230KG (straps)

4 * 140KG (messing about with grip etc, strapless).

Hands are very sore and I seemed to leave a lot of skin on the bar. Need to MTFU


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Loving above dedication to ripping your hands to shreds.

Doing any individual grip work? I made a grip pulley on my power rack at home, recommended by some strength expert or other... not used it like... but still! Hehe

Point is maybe some grip work needed... then again Matt Kroc (who is a fvcking beast) just says to do some heavy as fvck DB rows and man the .... up!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP/OHP day

I'm finding the eating difficult but adding in all of that gear on Saturday should make me hungry so should get easier next week. Trying out different foods etc to see which foods are easiest to eat. Still mainly eggs, cheese and fish but having prawns today and also some whholemeal bread instead of the potatoes and a treat of a falafel at lunch. 24 eggs today too.

Current weight : 121KG

Meal 1 : 100g Protein shake in soya milk, coffee.

Meal 2 : 18 eggs, 200g cheese, 300g prawns.

Meal 3 : 4 wholemeal bread, 6 eggs, butter and mayo. 2 bananas, tangerine and an apple. 3 diet coke and a diet red bull.

GYM

Meal 4 : Falafel - takeaway, lots of chilli sauce 

Meal 5 : Whatever missus cooks but will be large, carb-based meal.

Meal 6 : 100g Protein shake in soya milk, 50g Whole Earth peanut butter.

Felt tired and sore after yesterday, back particularly sore esp lats and after my warmup, I felt tired enough to quit. Time to MTFU.

BP

60KG * 10

100KG * 4

155KG * 1 (failed)

120KG * 6

DB OHP

30KG * 6

40KG * 4

35KG * 5 (touch on last one)

I'm feeling that all gear has now left the system, sex drive down, body not recovering and feeling sore etc. Looking forward to 18.5ml of gear on Saturday


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Loving above dedication to ripping your hands to shreds.
> 
> Doing any individual grip work? I made a grip pulley on my power rack at home, recommended by some strength expert or other... not used it like... but still! Hehe
> 
> Point is maybe some grip work needed... then again Matt Kroc (who is a fvcking beast) just says to do some heavy as fvck DB rows and man the .... up!!!


Hey mate,

Loving the way you made a grip pulley and then didn't use it. Exactly what I would do. Grip work probably needed. Will I do any, probably not 

Feeling weak and sore.

How's things?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Meal 2!!! 

Lol. You'll get a big boost from the gear I reckon mate, strength will fly up and hopefully appetite will follow!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Some beastly eating there mate !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Light touch paper and run(don't walk).......get ready for a big boooom........................................


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I put 120g oats in every shake, nice easy way to bump up calories. Alot of people complain of bloating but I dont get it too bad from drinking them.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Some beastly eating there mate !!!


X2!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> BP/OHP day
> 
> I'm finding the eating difficult but adding in all of that gear on Saturday should make me hungry so should get easier next week. Trying out different foods etc to see which foods are easiest to eat. Still mainly eggs, cheese and fish but having prawns today and also some whholemeal bread instead of the potatoes and a treat of a falafel at lunch. 24 eggs today too.
> 
> ...


Ducking hell. I'm not sure what I'm more envious of. Your lifts or your diet?

How have scales been tracking?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 2!!!
> 
> Lol. You'll get a big boost from the gear I reckon mate, strength will fly up and hopefully appetite will follow!


Hope so mate!!

Meal 2 is spread over a while, I don't eat in one sitting.

How's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Some beastly eating there mate !!!


Hey JK,

Trying to build it up in readiness for the amount of food I eat on SHIC. Wasn't too bad today although I do look pregnant at 4pm when I leave the office 

How's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Light touch paper and run(don't walk).......get ready for a big boooom........................................


Is that for the SHIC or for my rear end after so many eggs 

How are you mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I put 120g oats in every shake, nice easy way to bump up calories. Alot of people complain of bloating but I dont get it too bad from drinking them.


Hey mate,

If you look at SHIC diet I have 100g oats in morning and evening shake. I find it OK too.

How's things? Lifts coming on?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey JK,
> 
> Trying to build it up in readiness for the amount of food I eat on SHIC. Wasn't too bad today although I do look pregnant at 4pm when I leave the office
> 
> How's things?


Haha preparing your stomach for the flood of food thats coming !!!

Im good mate cheers


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Ducking hell. I'm not sure what I'm more envious of. Your lifts or your diet?
> 
> How have scales been tracking?


Hey Simon,

Lifts are a little down from peak but no gear for 3 weeks so that's why. All will change on Saturday.

Enjoyed the food today, still had to forcefeed but the food was nice and tasty whilst being dense, calorific and full of protein and fats 

How's things? Training going well?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> If you look at SHIC diet I have 100g oats in morning and evening shake. I find it OK too.
> 
> How's things? Lifts coming on?


I am not sure how I missed that. Beaten a couple of Pb's for reps, not beated a 1 rep max for a bit but I am just eating enough to maintain weight so to be expected I guess.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> Lifts are a little down from peak but no gear for 3 weeks so that's why. All will change on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Alright. Been busy with work but getting back into cutting after slacking for a month. 200kg x3 deadlift natty in a deficit is not bad going. The MMA class after killed me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Alright. Been busy with work but getting back into cutting after slacking for a month. 200kg x3 deadlift natty in a deficit is not bad going. The MMA class after killed me


Good man!!

Scales, start of year 127KG, keto/dnp down to 110KG, back up to 122kg.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Is that for the SHIC or for my rear end after so many eggs
> 
> How are you mate?


Both pmsl

I am realy great mate,lost 37lbs--leaving 35lbs to go ,it is coming off faster now too as metabolism speeds up:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Both pmsl
> 
> I am realy great mate,lost 37lbs--leaving 35lbs to go ,it is coming off faster now too as metabolism speeds up:thumb:


Good news mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SQ Day

3rd day on the bounce and feeling it. Hip was hurting and walking with a slight limp (WTF!!) and chest and back sore.

Diet yesterday was awesome and have been off the Guuinness for 3 days (PB - only joking).

100KG * 10

140KG * 6

180KG * 2

215KG * 1

180KG * 6

140KG * 10

Done, still sweating. Felt strong, must be all the food 

Food last night was a monster portion of white fish risotto with wholemeal rice. Lovely. 100g protein shake and about 100g Peanut Butter 

Last beers tonight until SHIC is over, mate from when I was youngster in Birkenhead coming over for dinner and then pub. Probably going to be messy. WFH tomorrow.

I'll jump across to the SHICH thread now and lock this one.

@Milky, can you lock this please mate. Thanks.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/213862-huntinggrounds-shic.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good news mate, keep up the good work.


Thanks mate 2lb more gone too pmsl!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested :thumbup1:


----------

